# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  escargot coquille cassee

## Astrid57

Bonjour,
En revenant de l'ecole, ma fille m'a raconte (un peu marquee) que des copains de classe ont casse la coquille d'un malheureux escargot qui passait par la...
Y'a t-il quelque chose a faire? Est-ce que je vais le chercher pour essayer d'en prendre soin chez nous?
Avez-vous des conseils?
Ps: je pars du principe que chaque vie vaut le coup donc oui meme pour un dscargot je veux bien me lancer...

----------


## -Orl-

*Un escargot qui casse sa coquille a-t-il une chance de survivre ?*



Oui, à condition que la craquelure soit limitée et qu'elle soit le plus éloignée du centre de la coquille (l'apex). Dans ce cas, l'escargot réparera la zone abîmée en y déposant de la calcite, une forme extrêmement pure de calcaire. Elle est sécrétée par le manteau, l'organe qui recouvre une grande partie de la paroi interne de la coquille. La calcite sera déposée via le mucus (la bave) et agira comme un mortier. En revanche, si la cassure est proche de l'apex, la réparation est plus hasardeuse, car c'est là que se situent les organes les plus fragiles de l'escargot, comme le coeur et les intestins. De même, si la coquille est très abîmée, elle se détachera, et le gastéropode n'y survivra pas.


http://www.caminteresse.fr/questions...ce_de_survivre

----------


## armandine

J'ai malheureusement déjà vu des escargots avec la coquille cassée (et parfois, sans le vouloir évidemment et en étant complètement peinée de ce que j'avais fait, il m'est arrivé malheureusement de marcher dessus), ils ne s'en sont pas sortis. Pour eux, c'est comme notre corps malgré tout et même si sur le coup, ils ne meurent pas, je les ai retrouvés morts à l'endroit où je les avais déposés.

----------


## Astrid57

Merci pour les infos... devant les pleurs de ma fille, j'ai craque et je suis allee chercher le malheureux... j'ai fouine sur le net et on lui a prepare un coin  avec laitue et pissenlit a grignoter... j'ai expliqué a ma fille qu'il etait possible malheureusement qu'il ne s' en sorte pas, et elle a compris.  elle sait qu'il y a des maladies qui se soignent et d'autres non. A suivre donc.
Si vous avez des infos sur les conditions de vie en interieur, je suis preneuse.

----------


## -Orl-

Dans quel état est sa coquille ?

----------


## Astrid57

Quand je suis allee le chercher le bord externe etait tombe (la ou il sort sa tete). Mais le reste etait fragmente.
Et la, malheureusement, toute la coquille est tombee... ca ne laisse presager rien de bon.

----------


## -Orl-

Oui, il ne pourra pas survivre sans sa coquille malheureusement.

----------


## Physalie

J'ai déjà sauvé des escargots avec des gros morceaux de coquilles cassés en protégeant le corps de l'escargot avec une gaze et du sparadra..ils réussissaient à refaire leur coquille en dessous.. je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec le tien maintenant. :-(

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si toute la coquille est tombée :-(

----------


## Astrid57

Bon crocro l'escargot est toujours là!  :Smile:  Hier soir, je lui ai bricolé sa coquille (j'avais gardé tous les morceaux) avec du sparadrap. Du coup, j'ai pu voir qu'il en restait encore un bout accroché. Ce matin il était en train de gambader (vif, en forme) dans sa "boîte" mais sans son pansement-coquille...
En attendant ma fille veut que j'aille "crier" les enfants qui ont fait ça... C'est bizarre mais j'ai l'impression de me revoir petite... ça promet sur les sauvetages à la maison!
En attendant, on croise les doigts pour crocro...

----------


## Chouck

Je croise les doigts pour lui.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je croise les doigts également pour lui !

----------


## Elanym

De même.

Tu peut être fière de ta fille, la relève est assurée ^^

----------


## NinonRV

Haha je suis contente, je pensais être la seule neuneu à tenter de sauver escargots et vers de terre quitte à ce que mes amis aient parfois honte  ::  Merci à toi et à ta fille pour le petit Crocro  ::

----------


## Chenille

On croise les cornes  :Stick Out Tongue:  Elle a quel âge la mini-protectrice ?

----------


## Kyt's

Pour aider un escargot à refaire sa coquille et à la solidifier, on lui donne de la farine à manger (dans un couvercle de bocal par exemple) + de la coquille d'oeuf réduite en poudre fine. 
Ca marche !  ::

----------


## Astrid57

> Haha je suis contente, je pensais être la seule neuneu à tenter de sauver escargots et vers de terre quitte à ce que mes amis aient parfois honte  Merci à toi et à ta fille pour le petit Crocro


Merci pour la neuneu! LOL
crocro est toujours la. Nous sommes alles lui acheter une boite de transport speciale nac ou mini mini aquarium. Du coup il a sa maison, plus grande que le pov' bidouillage precedent.
Et ma fille a 4 ans  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

j'ai plusieurs fois tenté de soigner des escargots à la coquille brisée, mais jamais réussi  :Frown: 
J'espère que Crocro s'en sortira ! Ça serait vraiment super!

----------


## Astrid57

> Pour aider un escargot à refaire sa coquille et à la solidifier, on lui donne de la farine à manger (dans un couvercle de bocal par exemple). Ca marche !


De la farine blanche standard?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De même.
> 
> Tu peut être fière de ta fille, la relève est assurée ^^


Je suis super mega fiere!!!  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Oui.
J'ai édité le message car j'avais oublié de dire qu'on peut y rajouter de la coquille d'oeuf réduite en poudre fine.
Le "mien" avec justement perdu tout le centre de la coquille (apex) et ce régime quotidien lui a permis de la reformer.
Lui ajouter bien sûr de la salade verte, un peu de terre humide.

----------


## GG2G

Voici un lien qui devrait t'aider.
Cordialement.
http://www.pratique.fr/comment-faire...ques.html#titr

----------


## Chenille

Ah oui c'est une toute petiote, je me disais qu'elle était drôlement émotive quand même  :Smile: 

Pourquoi Crocrooooo ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Astrid57

Ma fille est effectivement super emotive et les animaux c'est son truc... a l'ecole elle fait la "guerre" a ses copains de classe s' ils font trop de bruit a cote des nids d'oiseaux.
Crocro parce que les escargots croquent de la salade c'est bien connu! J'avais propose gogo l'escargot mais elle a voulu l'appeler comme ca. Lol

----------


## tricolore

Topic qui me passionne, petite, je voulais toujours savoir comment soigner les escargots et (sans internet) pas d'info de disponible. Il faut mettre de l'eau sur la farine, je m'imagine?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je me demande également s'il faut les mouiller plus s'ils sont blessés (surtout les jours de soleil) pour éviter qu'ils déssechent?

----------


## Physalie

moi je mettais de la terre bien humide de la salade mouillée et toujours mon sparadrap pour éviter qu'ils aient trop air
Je ne savais pas pour la farine, je ne comprends pas trop d'ailleurs en quoi ça peut les aider..si tu as une explication Kyt's  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

L'escargot a besoin de calcium pour synthétiser sa coquille.
Je me suis contentée pour mon rescapé du mélange farine/coquilles d'oeufs en poudre (+ salade, carottes à côté) mais il y a des recettes plus élaborées :

_1. Farine de blé ménagère  : 400g ; farine de haricots secs : 300g ( à moudre avec un moulin à café ) ; blanc d'Espagne (ou blanc de Meudon) en poudre : 300g 

2. Carbonate de calcium  : 290g ; phosphate dicalcique 40g ; farine de soja : 200g ; farine de tournesol : 40g ; farine de blé (ménagère) : 400g ; complément minéral vitaminé dit 3% (additif alimentaire pour poules pondeuses) : 30g._

----------


## tricolore

Et  :: ton mélange tu le mouille ou pas?

----------


## Kyt's

Non, pas mouillé.

----------


## tricolore

La poudre ne colle pas à leur peau et la dessèche, du coup?

----------


## Astrid57

En fait si j'ai bien compris c'est pour qu'ils l'ingerent, car c'est grace a leur bave qu'ils reconstruisent leur coquille.
Sur vos conseils, j'ai dispose un couvercle avec de la farine et de la coquille d'oeuf broyee. A suivre.
Sinon on aurait du l'appeler batman car il est toujours suspendu tete en bas! Lol

----------


## Chenille

Photo ?  ::

----------


## Kyt's

> La poudre ne colle pas à leur peau et la dessèche, du coup?


Non pas du tout, il la mange et après fait de longs crottous blancs.

----------


## latinachupeta

trop choupinou ton post !!! merci d'avoir sauvé ce petit etre vivant!! ta fille est trp mignone !!!

----------


## Kyt's

Voici mon petit rescapé (et son centre de coquille refait) :

----------


## Calymone

BRAVO à ta fille et toi !!!

Vraiment ^^ Je vais suivre ce post tiens, pour suivre lévolution de Crocro l'escargot !

----------


## 70tina

Tout mimi le post de Croco l'Escargot. :: 
Ne riez pas, mais lorsque je roule et que je vois un gros bourgogne sur la route je fais un écart pour l'éviter. Mon mari se fâche "gentiment" et il raconte que je suis prête à avoir un accident pour sauver la vie à un escargot.

----------


## Calymone

Bin moi, j'en ai un sur mon terrain (qui fait quand même plus de 1000m2), tout les jours il vient devant ma chatterie, et tout les jours je le met plus loin (j'ai peur de lui marcher dessus), et bien on peut parier que le lendemain, le revoilà devant la porte de la chatterie !!

Il est plus gros que les autres, je pense que c'est un bourgogne, je l'ai appeler Gary, je vous met une photo :

----------


## 70tina

C'est un bourgogne, effectivement !  :: 
Il a peut-être envie de manger des croquettes ou plutôt les miettes de croquettes.  ::

----------


## Farley

très bon ce post!

----------


## armandine

Moi, je trouve cela tout à fait normal de sauver un escargot ou un vers de terre. Moi aussi quand je vois un escargot sur la route, je le mets dans le jardin ou sur le bord de la route dans l'herbe et lorsque je vois un vers de terre sur le béton, je le prends pour le remettre dans la terre. Sur le béton, il n'a aucune chance. 
Mais malheureusement, il m'arrive aussi de ne pas voir les escargots et de marcher dessus, ce qui me catastrophise complètement. Cela ne vous arrive jamais ?

----------


## kiwi2202

Si Armandine, pareil  ::  ça fait plaisir de voir un post comme ça, je me demandais aussi si je n'avais pas des soucis quand je ramassais des escargots/vers de terre sur les trottoirs pour les mettre dans une haie  :: 

Trop choupi ta fille, j'espère que mes enfants seront pareils !

----------


## Astrid57

Crocro est toujours parmi nous... J'ai suivi tous vos conseils, mais il ne semble pas manger le melange farine / coquille d'oeuf (pas de crottes blanches)...
Voivi une petite photo (depuis le tel donc toutes mes excuses pour la qualite).

Depuis hier soir, il a tendance a se recroqueviller sur lui-meme... Est-ce un signe que la fin est proche ou est-ce que c'est juste parce qu'il n'a plus de coquille ou se cacher?

----------


## sab_

Je ne saurai pas t'aider, je ne savais pas qu'ils pouvaient reconstituer leur coquille parfois! 

Je ramasse moi aussi les escargots dans la cour pour les remettre au jardin, malheureusement ça m'est arrivé il y a quelques semaines de marcher sur l'un d'eux que je n'avais pas vu, j'en ai été toute retournée tout au long de la journée! 
On me charrie souvent à cause de ça, mais je suis bien contente de voir que je ne suis pas la seule!! 

En ce moment avec toute la pluie qu'on a, quand je dois sortir la voiture je prends un peu de temps avant pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas un escargot sur le chemin (c'est du béton) pour éviter de l'écraser. Ce matin j'en avais un gros sur le haut du portail, il a du mettre 3 plombes à monter là-haut!

----------


## virginy

Il a bien de la chance ce petit nescargot. Dans ma cour avant je leur mettais une assiette d'endives coupées  ::  j'allais tous les chercher à droite à gauche dans la cour pour le "diner" et effectivement on entendrait les "crocro" des escargots qui se régalent. Bon faut dire aussi que "escargot plein d'endive ne va pas déguster tes plantes vertes" lol
Malheureusement le soir malgré la lampe de poche et tout il m'est arrivé de marcher sur un d'eux et j'en étais mortifiée...Mais entre "cassé" et "aplati" je crois qu'il y a une grande différence et je ne pense pas qu'on puisse sauver un escargot qu'on a carrément écrabouillé. et dont la coquille est en miette ? Le sparadrap ok mais sur une coquille en plusieurs morceaux je ne sais pas... je tenterai la prochaine fois que ça m'arrive en tout cas !
Et pour le fun, une tite photo d'un nid d'escargot dans mes pots de l'époque (il venait juste de pondre)


Endives Party !


et un bébé nescargot  :: 

C'est important de leur fournir des pots avec de la terre nue car l'hiver ils s'enterrent pour se protéger du froid et ils s'en servent aussi pour pondre. Bref un bon pot de terreau à nu est l'ami des escargots du coin si y'a pas de jardin, mais il faut qu'il soit bien drainé, qu'ils se noient pas en cas de pluie.

----------


## toutouill3

J'espere que Crocro survivra !  ::

----------


## Astrid57

Bonjour! 
Crocro va bien/pas trop mal. Hier il a mange de la laitue et le systeme digestif fonctionne! Lol
Moi qui avais plante des salades pour essayer (je suis vgr mais j'aime pas la salade!  Lol), au moins ca sert!
Sinon a l'ecole, ma fille a appris a s' affirmer face aux enfants qui voulaient finir de lui casser la coquille. Elle est forte!
Merci a tous/toutes pour vos messages. On se sent moins seules!
Ps: pour la route, pareil on fait des detours lorsqu'on voit un animal ou on freine (et les gens derriere pareil) si on voit un animal sauvage au bord de la route. Par contre moi ca en est a un point que meme un animal ecrase, je fais un detour tellement ca me revulse...

----------


## Edenya

Elle est vraiment bien cette petite, car j'ai encore trouvé un escargot avec la coquille cassée il y a peu mais dans un tel état que je ne pensais pas qu'il puisse être sauvé. Les gens regardent sur le trottoir pour ne pas marcher dans les crottes de chiens, mais les escargots, ça ils n'y font pas attention...

----------


## Jess-du-51

je suis contente de ces bonnes nouvelles pour Crocro! C'est un battant ce petit!

----------


## volcane

Les vacances dernière, j'ai travaillé dans une maternelle, et comme il a plu beaucoup il y avait des dizaines d'escargots partout dans la coure, j'avais une trouille bleue que les enfants s'amusent avec ou les écrasent. Du coup j'ai passé deux heure à leur expliqué que si on cassait la coquille ça allait les tuer, et qu'il faut pas les mettre dans l'eau non plus, car sinon ils allaient se noyer... on les as observé et petit à petit j'ai tout remis dans les plantes. A mon grand étonnement j'ai pas eu de perte, sauf un que j'ai retrouvé écrasé, mais je saurai jamais si un enfant l'as fait exprès ou si c’était un accident... 

Bonne chance au petit cro, moi aussi j’apprends qu'ils peuvent réparer leur coquille c'est cool.

----------


## Lysianne93

Il faudrait lui mettre un os de seiche, que l'on trouve dans n'importe quelle grande surface, pour qu'il refasse plus vite sa coquille  ::

----------


## Astrid57

Pas bête l'os de seiche!  ::  Je vais tenter... Les oiseaux ne m'en voudront pas trop je pense! lol
Sinon, Crocro est bien là. Des fois je me fais des "frayeurs" en me disant qu'il ne passera pas la nuit, mais il est toujours là. Ouf! J'essaye à chaque fois de lui mettre de nouveaux trucs en plus de la laitue pour tester. Donc pelures de carottes : beurk, pelures de courgettes: beurk, pelures de pommes: beurk, feuille de pissenlit : beurk. Il ne mange que la laitue. Aujourd'hui ce sera test endive... A suivre.
En tout cas, j'ai l'impression qu'une fine couche solide le recouvre (visible au niveau du pied, car ça ne s'arrête pas net)... Peut-être un début de coquille reconstruite? Ce serait trop beau!
Je crois que cette histoire fait remonter pas mal de souvenirs chez ma fille (on a perdu une de nos chiennes et un de nos chats il y a 2 mois, à 3 semaines d'intervalles). Du coup, comme je lui ai appris qu'il y avait des maladies qui se soignaient et d'autres non, ce serait bien qu'elle voit qu'un animal malade peut être sauvé, ça la changerait un peu... Et peut-être qu'au fond, moi aussi ça me ferait du bien au moral en fait...

----------


## Chenille

Tentacules croisées et  ::

----------


## NinonRV

Oui on croise les antennes!

----------


## La Rainette

Je suivais ce topic avec attention, et ce soir j'ai trouvé un petit escargot jaune au milieu de la route avec la coquille cassée... Du coup je me permets d'intervenir sur le topic de Crocro !

Je l'ai pris et je l'ai installé dans un grand "plat" en verre assez profond avec de la terre, de la salade bien humide et de la farine. Demain je cuirai un oeuf afin d'en récupérer la coquille.

Il se déplace bien mais lorsque je l'ai ramassé il bavait beaucoup le petit pépère. Il n'a pas le corps abimé a priori,; il est assez petit alors je n'ose pas le manipuler pour panser sa coquille j'ai peur de faire plus de mal qu'autre chose...

Vous pouvez dire à votre fille qu'indirectement, grâce à elle, d'autres Crocro vont avoir leur chance de reconstruire leur coquille à l'abri avec les conseils dispensés ici.

Merci pour votre topic, j'espère que "mon Crocro" surmontera cette épreuve... Ainsi que le vôtre !

----------


## Farley

+1 avec la Rainette, j'ignorais que l'on pouvait soigner une coquille cassée, la prochaine fois, j'agirai de même, grâce à votre fille!

----------


## Astrid57

C'est surtout grâce à tous vos conseils qu'on se sent moins impuissants maintenant!  ::

----------


## Chenille

Ta ptiote a lancé une chaine nationale de sauvetage de crocros  ::

----------


## volcane

Par contre les escargots ca grimpe bien le verre, si il y à pas de couvercle. Si il bave constamment il va se déshydrater, peut être que juste brumiser les rebords ça l'aidera un peu?

----------


## Astrid57

> Par contre les escargots ca grimpe bien le verre, si il y à pas de couvercle. Si il bave constamment il va se déshydrater, peut être que juste brumiser les rebords ça l'aidera un peu?


Perso, j'ai acheté une caisse de transport pour NAC pour lui refaire un p'tit coin de nature (terre, mousse, etc), comme ça je suis à l'abri d'une évasion et lui est à l'abri des chats, des chiens et de ma petite dernière aussi  ::  et je brumise copieusement 3 à 5 fois par jour (selon les températures).

----------


## catis

bon,moi jememouille pas trop surce genre de post,je suis helicicultrice..
Par contre,astrid,si tu veux que je t'envoie un peu d'aliment specifique escargots,et oui,ça existe,j'en ai quelques tonnes à la maison pour mon elevage,je veux bien.
C'est un aliment biologique avec du calcium,des vitamines,des céreales,le tout broyé fin,à donner en toute petit quantité pour un seul escargots,2/3 pincées maximum,sur un petite planche en bois.
Pense à prendre un vaporisateur et à le vaporiser une ou deux fois par jour;
Les escargots doivent boire aussi,ils ont besoin d'humidité pour survivre,un petit couvercle avec de l'eau par exemple,eau à changer tous les jours.Sinon,tes vaporisations vont déposer de l'eau sur lefeuillage et alors il boira...
Bon,je suis un peu spécialisée dans l'escargots,si vous voulez des conseils..On retrouve des escargots vivants avec des coquilles super abimées qu'ils ont reconstituées.

----------


## Cath'erine

Je suis tombée par hasard sur ce post hier soir, moi non plus je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait sauver la coquille des escargots (à réflexion c'est vrai que j'ai déjà vu de gros cornu avec une coquille toute rafistolée et de traviolle donc ancienne blessure) Maintenant quand je vais en trouver un je vais faire comme vous.
Vraiment cette petite fille de 4 ans nous donne une belle leçon  :: 

Moi aussi je suis du genre à remettre les bousiers sur leurs pattes quand ils sont sur le dos ou à pousser les petites grenouilles de l'autre côté du chemin pour rejoindre les étangs qu'il y a dans ma région ou à éviter de rouler sur un cadavre et à ralentir quand la nuit je vois  des yeux briller sur les bas côtés, à attraper les araignées dans ma maison et les déposer dans mon jardin etc ...

----------


## Astrid57

> bon,moi jememouille pas trop surce genre de post,je suis helicicultrice..
> Par contre,astrid,si tu veux que je t'envoie un peu d'aliment specifique escargots,et oui,ça existe,j'en ai quelques tonnes à la maison pour mon elevage,je veux bien.
> C'est un aliment biologique avec du calcium,des vitamines,des céreales,le tout broyé fin,à donner en toute petit quantité pour un seul escargots,2/3 pincées maximum,sur un petite planche en bois.
> Pense à prendre un vaporisateur et à le vaporiser une ou deux fois par jour;
> Les escargots doivent boire aussi,ils ont besoin d'humidité pour survivre,un petit couvercle avec de l'eau par exemple,eau à changer tous les jours.Sinon,tes vaporisations vont déposer de l'eau sur lefeuillage et alors il boira...
> Bon,je suis un peu spécialisée dans l'escargots,si vous voulez des conseils..On retrouve des escargots vivants avec des coquilles super abimées qu'ils ont reconstituées.


Merci pour ton message! Je lave les feuilles avant de lui donner (donc encore bien mouillées comme après une bonne pluie) et je brumise régulièrement. Donc je pense qu'au niveau boisson, ça va. Par contre, je suis très intéressée par ton mélange spécial escargots... Tu penses que tu pourrais m'en envoyer un petit peu (si ce n'est que quelques pincées par jour, il n'y aurait pas besoin d'une quantité astronomique)?
Si oui, je t'envoie mon adresse en MP et on verra les détails ensemble.  :: 
Merci!

----------


## catis

fait ça ,je t'en enverrais dans un sachet dans une enveloppe,j'attends ton adresse;

----------


## Farley

> Je suis tombée par hasard sur ce post hier soir, moi non plus je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait sauver la coquille des escargots (à réflexion c'est vrai que j'ai déjà vu de gros cornu avec une coquille toute rafistolée et de traviolle donc ancienne blessure) Maintenant quand je vais en trouver un je vais faire comme vous.
> Vraiment cette petite fille de 4 ans nous donne une belle leçon 
> 
> Moi aussi je suis du genre à remettre les bousiers sur leurs pattes quand ils sont sur le dos ou à pousser les petites grenouilles de l'autre côté du chemin pour rejoindre les étangs qu'il y a dans ma région ou à éviter de rouler sur un cadavre et à ralentir quand la nuit je vois  des yeux briller sur les bas côtés, à attraper les araignées dans ma maison et les déposer dans mon jardin etc ...


je ris en lisant ses lignes, lors de nos promenades, nous nous posons la question "bousier à l'envers", que nous remettons à l'endroit, mais tout en ignorant si c'est la fin lorsqu'ils sont dans cette position, puisque logiquement, ils parviennent à se remettre à l'endroit tout seul. Quant aux grenouilles, idem, surtout lorsqu'elles passent de l'état de têtard à micro grenouille! Bon pour les araignées je me soigne, mais vraiment, j'ai du mal, j'imagine leurs huit yeux fixés sur moi, ça me glace.

----------


## La Rainette

Je lui ai mis un couvercle ajouré, je n'ai pas brumisé de la journée cause boulot, j'ai humidifié à nouveau le tout ce matin et là ce soir il est prostré ds sa coquille, je ne saurais même pas dire s'il est vivant ou mort le pauvre... Un film s'est formé à la place de la coquille abimée, j'espère voir des petites antennes ce soir mais je suis un peu pessimiste là. Au même endroit que ce matin...

----------


## catis

les escargots bougent la nuit,pas le jour....sinon,il a besoin de lumière aussi pour refaire sa coquille,ne le laisse pas dans le noir;et pas dans des zones ou il aurait trop chaud(derrière une fenêtre par exemple)un escargots se dehydrate vite.
J'attends les nouvelles du jour pour poster l'aliment,pas la peine s'il n'a pas survêcu,en cas de grosses blessures,ils ne peuvent pas vivre,et au minimum il doit rester l'apex(le bout du tortillon)en place et carapacé...

----------


## Astrid57

Bonjour!
Crocro est toujours là! J'ai l'impression qu'il hiberne (on dirait qu'il s'est fait un trou dans la terre pour y poser sa "coquille" ou plutôt ce qu'il en reste) mais il bouge quand je brumise.
Catis : pour la lumière, lumière du jour normale ou faut-il le mettre sous/à côté d'une lampe? Uniquement en journée ou aussi la nuit?

----------


## catis

juste la lumière du jour;Il bouge la nuit ou pas?ça parait bizarre,il fait beau et pas trop chaud,il n'a pas à hiberner,ni à estiver,il ne doit pas faire trop chaud dans ton bac,c'est pas bon non plus :temperature idéale vers 18 degrés.Donc je poste à manger ;

----------


## Astrid57

Ici en Lorraine le soleil nous a un peu oublié! Et je ne parle même pas des températures! lol
En attendant, je vais le changer de pièce pour qu'il soit un peu plus au chaud. Sinon, oui, il bouge la nuit. Bon il fait un petit tour du propriétaire mais c'est déjà ça. 
Merci beaucoup pour tes précieux conseils!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et pour ton envoi!  ::

----------


## Titebambi

Comment je suis trop rassurée de ne pas être la seule tarée des escargots  :: 

Chez moi ils s'appellent tous Hugo, même ma grand-mère a pris l'habitude elle me dit "regarde il y a un Hugo là" 

Je ne savais pas pour la coquille, je ne me rappelle pas que ça me soit arriver d'en écraser un par accident mais j'en serais malade aussi. Je les adore ! Je ne sais même pas pourquoi mais je trouve ça trop mignon !

Moi aussi je fais super gaffe sur la route, et d'ailleurs ça me dégoûte totalement de voir le nombre de cadavres de toutes espèces qu'on trouve tous les matins sur les routes, les gens ne font vraiment pas attention à ça c'est grave !!!

Je sais que parfois cela arrive par accident qu'on a vraiment pas le temps de faire quoi que ce soit, ça m'est arrivé une fois, mais je suis sure que la plupart du temps ce sont des gens qui roulent vite et qui ne regardent même pas et j'ai même été une fois en voiture avec 2 gros c*ns qui prenaient plaisir à essayer de rouler sur les lapins  :: 

Mon Malo est parti à cause d'un de ces abrutis alors je suis vraiment remontée contre les automobilistes !!


Bref super l'histoire de crocro j'espère qu'il va bien s'en sortir  ::

----------


## loulouk

plus on est de fous plus on rit ^^

ici aussi je ramasse les escargots, vers de terre sur les routes, fait traverser les grenouilles, déplace les tritons et autre bestioles,
j'essaye d'éviter tous les animaux qui peuvent passer devant ma voiture, mon mari m'a dit qu'un jour j'allais me vautrer à force !

----------


## La Rainette

"Mon" Crocro is alive !
Il a mangé de la farine et là je crois qu'il est en plein repas salade. Une membrane assez fine est en train d'apparaitre à l'endroit où la coquille est blessée. Il est à la lumière du jour sans être derrière une vitre pas de souci. Sa coquille n'est pas abimée au niveau de l'apex. Merci pour les infos !

----------


## Chenille

::   :: 

Check de crocros: Astrid ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## catis

en attendant que la farine speciale arrive,donne lui de la farine complête,voir un melange de farines diverses complêtes,en petites quantitées,sur un support genre  morceau d'ardoise,ça permet de voir s'il mange,il laisse une trainée derrière son repas.et il ne reste rien là ou il passe.
Sinon,enveloppe partie.

----------


## Kyt's

Ici, c'est la belle vie !

----------


## Chenille

Tu as sauvé un crocro aussi ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyt's

Oui, tout piti minus trouvé dans une salade. 
Ca va faire 2 ans qu'il est là  ::

----------


## Chenille

Un crocro domestique  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Nan, le mien, il s'appelle Cargo  ::

----------


## Chenille

C'est mieux qu'Escar  ::

----------


## Calymone

et il vit ou par curiosité ?

----------


## Kyt's

::

----------


## Cathy.d31

Quel post!!! j'adore!!!!
et bravo à la petite fille!
c'est beau quand on a ce respect du "vivant" si jeune... je l'avais aussi et l'ai toujours!
quand je bossais en hôpital, je passais pour une dingue car le matin avant d'aller au boulot, je ramassais tous les escargots qui pouvaient se faire écraser et les mettais dans les bosquets à l'abrit... j'en ai plein mon jardin, ils y sont heureux, car je ne traite rien.

----------


## Kyt's

> et il vit ou par curiosité ?


Le mien ?
Dans un aqua avec moustiquaire par dessus et suivant la saison, dehors ou dedans.

----------


## Calymone

oui oui ^^

Et pourquoi ne pas le relâcher ? Il a été élever trop petit ? Tu penses qu'il ne survivra pas seul dehors ?
(c'est pas curiosité hein, c'est pas souvent qu'on a un escargot dans sa maison ...)

----------


## Kyt's

Il a été remis dans un jardin d'amis et je l'ai retrouvé mal en point (je savais que c'était lui car marqué), alors ben oui, je le garde, il a tout ce qu'il lui faut (verdure, air pur...)
Sans compter qu'avec son défaut de coquille, c'est la porte ouverte aux fourmis pour le bouffer de l'intérieur.
Je te l'accorde, ce n'est pas commun.

----------


## Calymone

Il me semblait bien qu'il avait un défaut de coquille ... Merci pour tes réponses et longue vie à Cargo ^^  ::

----------


## Kyt's

> Il me semblait bien qu'il avait un défaut de coquille .


Oui, il lui manquait tout le centre vital (apex).
Avec les soins, il a pu le reconstituer.
Ca va, c'est lui le plus calme à la maison  ::

----------


## Chenille

Tu as qui d'autre ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  A cause de toi je chantonne Cargo de nuit depuis tout à l'heure  ::

----------


## Kyt's

_Trente-cinq jours sans voir la terre
Pull rayé, mal rasé
On vient de débarquer... 
_
Un petit coup du petit bonhomme en mousse ou des sardines et ça va passer !  ::   ::

----------


## Astrid57

Bon ben malheureusement crocro n'est plus parmi nous... Tout a l'heure avant de mettre les filles au lit j'ai remarque qu'en brumisant il ne bougeait pas (c'etait notre rituel du soir : une brumisation, il sortait ses antennes pour nous faire coucou, une feuille de salade et hop les filles au lit). Du coup j'ai commence a dire a mon ainee qu'il allait peut-etre mourir. Elle m'a repondu qu'elle serait triste toute sa vie s'il devait lui arriver malheur...
Du coup, moi qui deteste mentir et encore moins a mes enfants et bien je suis sortie aller chercher un autre escargot bien portant pour que ma fille ne reste pas sur une autre perte (on a assez donne depuis le debut d'annee). Je sais c'est mal, mais elle aurait ete tellement triste.
Je ne sais pas ou ca a merde... L'apex n'etait plus couvert, mais il commencait a reconstruire sa coquille. Est-ce qu'il y avait des insectes dans la terre? Trop froid? Etc...
Merci a tous/toutes pour vos conseils precieux...

----------


## Chenille

Oh Astrid je suis désolée...  :Frown:  Tu es sûre que ta ptiote ne va rien remarquer ? Car elle pourrait faire semblant et ne rien dire et ce serait ptêt pire :/

----------


## Kyt's

Dis la verite !
 Je sais, c'est dur mais c'est indispensable !

----------


## Astrid57

Je lui ai toujours dit la verite. Mais la, a 4 ans, elle vient deja de perdre "sa" black d'un cancer des os et "son" vieux sethi d'on ne sait quoi (surement un accident vasculaire ou autre car nous etions en train de jouer avec lui 5mn avant).
Elle sait meme ce qui s'est passe apres, etc.
Mais la moralement je la connais, ca aurait ete tres dur.
Pour vous dire, ce matin, en voyant le nouvel hote qu'elle prend pour crocro, elle a litteralement saute de joie en disant qu'elle savait qu'on allait y arriver, etc...
Je me dois aussi de proteger encore un peu ma fille... ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

je suis triste pour Crocro  :Frown:  C'est bête mais ça aurait été une tellement belle histoire s'il s'en était sorti grâce à vos bons soins, j'y croyais moi!

----------


## Astrid57

> je suis triste pour Crocro  C'est bête mais ça aurait été une tellement belle histoire s'il s'en était sorti grâce à vos bons soins, j'y croyais moi!


Nous aussi on y croyait...
Maintenant, avec le recul, le fait qu'il "hiberne", j'ai mis ça sur la météo, mais en fait c'était peut-être déjà un signe que je n'ai pas su voir...  ::

----------


## Astrid57

> peut etre pour ta fille, vausrait-il mieux, dès maintenant "relacher" l'escargot ensemble, car celui que tu as "repris" n'as rien demandé


Pas d'inquiétude, je n'aime pas les otages!  ::  Donc il sera "relâché" dignement avec un bon repas à la clé (mon potager) pour fêter sa liberté retrouvée! Ce n'est que temporaire. Je ne suis pas pour garder des animaux (sauf urgence vitale ou trop gros risque pour la survie) enfermés.  ::

----------


## toutouill3

Oh mince c'est triste pour crocro...

----------


## Farley

Je pense que ça fiche un petit coup à tout le monde..suis désolée pour la petite

----------


## Chouck

Je suis désolée pour Crocro.

----------


## Chenille

Si elle n'a vraiment rien remarqué tant mieux  :Smile:  Un escargot c'est très fragile, ce n'était pas le plus simple à soigner...  ::

----------


## sab_

Mince, j'osais espérer une fin heureuse pour Crocro! 
L'essentiel c'est qu'avec ta fille, vous avez fait tout ce que vous avez pu pour tenter, il y a combien de Crocro qui meurent dans l'indifférence? 

Je comprends tout à fait ce que tu as fais pour ta fille, c'est pas évident quand les petits vivent la perte de leur compagnon, alors 3 en quelques temps c'est dur...

----------


## NinonRV

Zut, pauvre Crocro  ::  Il a quand même eu de la chance de tomber sur ta fille et toi, vous lui avez offert une douce fin... il était p'têt vieux?

----------


## Kyt's

> Je lui ai toujours dit la verite. Mais la, a 4 ans, elle vient deja de perdre "sa" black d'un cancer des os et "son" vieux sethi d'on ne sait quoi (surement un accident vasculaire ou autre car nous etions en train de jouer avec lui 5mn avant).
> Elle sait meme ce qui s'est passe apres, etc.
> Mais la moralement je la connais, ca aurait ete tres dur.
> Pour vous dire, ce matin, en voyant le nouvel hote qu'elle prend pour crocro, elle a litteralement saute de joie en disant qu'elle savait qu'on allait y arriver, etc...
> Je me dois aussi de proteger encore un peu ma fille...


En effet, dans ce terrible contexte, je comprends que tu la préserves  :: 
Elle a un grand coeur ta petite  ::

----------


## Giemma

Oh mince, je suis désolée pour toi. J'ai pris l'histoire de Crocro en cours de route mais moi aussi j'y croyais. C'est quand même extra ce que ta fille et toi avez tenté pour lui, vous avez fait votre maximum. Petit Crocro, il aura été bien soigné jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Cath'erine

Je suis désolée aussi pour ta fille et Crocro et puis toi aussi  :: 

Edit j'ai l'impression qu'on doit même être presque voisines car tu parlais je ne sais plus où de Saverne

----------


## Astrid57

Tant que j'y pense, voici une petite photo de crocro 2 lors de sa sortie..  Avec salade composee a la cle et un copain trouve au bord de la route par ma plus petite qui les appelle tous cagots. Lol!

----------


## Astrid57

> Je suis désolée aussi pour ta fille et Crocro et puis toi aussi 
> 
> Edit j'ai l'impression qu'on doit même être presque voisines car tu parlais je ne sais plus où de Saverne


Je pense effectivement qu'on ne doit pas etre loin. Moi je suis entre sarrebourg et saverne.

----------


## latinachupeta

en tout cas il aura eu une belle fin de vie, il ne sera pas mort tout seul, dans la cour d'école ou surement d'autres momes auraient jouer avec ... mais  triste quand meme de lire qu'il n'a pas survécu, je suivais le post, disscrète en aillant aussi de l'espoir ...  ::

----------


## ginette

je suis dsl pour ton crocro :: .............gros bisous à ta puce............... ::

----------


## Astrid57

> en tout cas il aura eu une belle fin de vie, il ne sera pas mort tout seul, dans la cour d'école ou surement d'autres momes auraient jouer avec ... mais  triste quand meme de lire qu'il n'a pas survécu, je suivais le post, disscrète en aillant aussi de l'espoir ...


Merci... On aura essaye au moins. C'est vrai que ca aurait ete pire a l'ecole. Ma fille m'a dit que ses copains de classe voulait "finir" de lui casser la coquille...

----------


## del28

RIP petit crocro  ::

----------


## La Rainette

::

----------


## volcane

Moi aussi je viens de trouver un crocro (un peu) cassé, c'était lui le coupable qui bouffait mes salades depuis 3 semaines!!! Vous en pensez quoi, je le met dans une friche qui est à côté de chez moi où je devrait attendre avant de le relâcher? 

Décidément il y en a plein des crocro en détresse! Enfin celui là je sais pas si ça s'applique puisque il avait le gite et le couvert mais bon j'aimerai bien qu'il arrête de me faire des trous partout.

----------


## Astrid57

Avec tout ce que j'ai appris ici, si c'etait a refaire, je le ferais sans hesiter. Maintenant j'ai ce qu'il faut en plus.
Apres a toi de voir si tu veux conserver ton hote. Moi maintenant je leur donne une assiette le soir en croisant les doigts pour qu'ils ne s' attaquent pas a mon potager! ;-)

----------


## volcane

Bah moi c'est pas un potager, c'est des pots  :Stick Out Tongue:  j'habite à Paris. Donc oui je préfère garder mes quatre salades sans trous. Je sais même pas comment il a atterri là à la base! De toute façon depuis ce matin je le retrouve plus (il doit pas être loin) je lui avait mis des feuilles de salade à côté, le tout bien arrosé vu qu'il fait beau, il y est resté tout hier, mais apparemment il a profité de la nuit pour se cacher quelque part et j'ai pas le temps de chercher: va pas mourir de faim de toute façon la salle bête! va encore me manger mes salades avant que je le retrouve  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Je pense si je le retrouve je le mettrai dans un grand coin de verdure qu'il y a à coté de chez moi. Sa coquille est un peu fendue mais ça a pas l'air de trop le gêner, sinon j'irai chercher un vivarium chez mes parents mais là c'est mon copain qui va râler.

----------


## catis

un escargot est un animal sauvage qui ne supporte pas vraiment la captivité,sivous pouvez leur trouver un coin de verdure sauvage loin des champs cultivés,et pas au milieu des bois,c'est l'idéal.
En fait,l'ideal,c'est le potager d'un bio qui ne traite jamais....et qui aime les bêtes... :: 
Ces pauvres escargots sont excessivements détestés,alors que j'en ai plein chez moi(helicicultrice quand même et maraichère bio...il y a du monde qui se promène)et je trouve que même sans traitement je reussit plutôt bien mes legumes....malgrés la faune escargotière qui se balade...je suis plus ennuyée par les limaces....
Sinon,astrid,si l'aliment est arrivé,garde le,ça peut servir avec ta fille qui se passionne pour les cagouilles...

----------


## volcane

Je compte pas en faire un animal de compagnie! Je me demandais juste pour sa coquille...
Sinon comment dire des champs ou un bois à paris intramuros juste pas possible! le potager non plus lol. J'ai une friche sncf pas loin, avec du lierre des arbres de l'herbe... c'est tout ce que je peut offrir.

----------


## catis

c'est bien ça,ils adorent se planquer dans le lierre,et même le manger d'ailleurs,l'herbe aussi,les arbres pour le frais,oui,très bon ça.Sa coquille ne me parait pas bien abimée,tu peux le laisser se débrouiller sans risque.

----------


## Astrid57

> En fait,l'ideal,c'est le potager d'un bio qui ne traite jamais....et qui aime les bêtes...
> 
> Sinon,astrid,si l'aliment est arrivé,garde le,ça peut servir avec ta fille qui se passionne pour les cagouilles...


c'est pour ca qu'ils squattent tous chez moi! ;-) merci, je comprends mieux
merci beaucoup pour l'aliment! Ca risque effectivement de servir puisque maintenant meme la plus petite (2ans) cherchent tous les "gagots" pour les mettre dans notre jardin! Merci encore! :-)

----------


## 70tina

Je suis ce post discrètement et je partage la peine de tes bouts de chou Astrid. Tu as très bien fait de préserver ta petite et de lui faire croire à la liberté de croco bis.

J'ai une anecdote au sujet de mon dernier qui avait un poisson rouge. Bien évidemment, le jour maudit arrive et Arthur, le poisson rouge, se retrouve emmailloté dasn un sopalin coloré, prêt à rejoindre les anges au ciel, à côté du rosier. 
Dans l'après-midi mon fils arrive en courant, Arthur dans la main, en me disant : t'as dit bêtise maman. Arthur pas au ciel ! 
Il avait déterré Arthur pour vérifier s'il était parti avec les anges...
Moralité : je me suis jurée de ne plus parler de mort à un petit et cela jusqu'à ce qu'il comprenne plus facilement les choses. Mon fils a bien compris que je lui avais menti ... alors même que je souhaitais le préserver. 
Tu as eu le bon geste en trouvant un autre Croco mais moi, je ne voulais pas d'autre Arthur !

----------


## volcane

Oki bah quand je le retrouverai... il a du se mettre dans un trou, ou sous un pot bref je l'ai toujours pas revu. Cette friche j'y ai déjà mis deux escargot et cinq limaces depuis 3mois qu'on est là  :Stick Out Tongue: .
 Je trouve pleins de petite bêtes en lavant les légumes...

----------


## Astrid57

> Je suis ce post discrètement et je partage la peine de tes bouts de chou Astrid. Tu as très bien fait de préserver ta petite et de lui faire croire à la liberté de croco bis.
> 
> J'ai une anecdote au sujet de mon dernier qui avait un poisson rouge. Bien évidemment, le jour maudit arrive et Arthur, le poisson rouge, se retrouve emmailloté dasn un sopalin coloré, prêt à rejoindre les anges au ciel, à côté du rosier. 
> Dans l'après-midi mon fils arrive en courant, Arthur dans la main, en me disant : t'as dit bêtise maman. Arthur pas au ciel ! 
> Il avait déterré Arthur pour vérifier s'il était parti avec les anges...
> Moralité : je me suis jurée de ne plus parler de mort à un petit et cela jusqu'à ce qu'il comprenne plus facilement les choses. Mon fils a bien compris que je lui avais menti ... alors même que je souhaitais le préserver. 
> Tu as eu le bon geste en trouvant un autre Croco mais moi, je ne voulais pas d'autre Arthur !


Merci pour ton message!

Dans mon cas, c'est particulier, je ne peux pas utiliser l'expression "monter au ciel" car mon mari travaille dans l'aéronautique... Donc pour mes filles ciel= travail de papa.

Pour Sethi, on lui a expliqué la notion d'enterrement. Elle a bien compris et était rassurée qu'il soit enterré avec sa maman (décédée en 2008) et avec sa copine (décédée en 2010). Mais pour Black... Vu le gabarit, interdiction de l'enterrer dans le jardin. Donc j'ai dit que le véto s'en occupait.
Les enfants sont étonnants car sa préoccupation d'alors c'était que Black ne soit pas toute seule mais pas non plus avec des chats parce qu'elle aurait risqué de les courser. Elle voulait même aller voir le véto pour lui donner ces précieux conseils...
Donc là, Crocro, ça aurait été trop.

Pour le coup du poisson, j'ai une amie, c'est son chien qui a déterré le poisson parti au ciel devant son fils... Pas top pour rattraper le coup!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oki bah quand je le retrouverai... il a du se mettre dans un trou, ou sous un pot bref je l'ai toujours pas revu. Cette friche j'y ai déjà mis deux escargot et cinq limaces depuis 3mois qu'on est là .
>  Je trouve pleins de petite bêtes en lavant les légumes...


C'est bon pour la biodiversité!  ::

----------


## volcane

Je viens de retrouver mon escargot, je sais pas ce qu'il à mangé ni où es-ce qu'il s'était caché toute cette semaine mais aujourd'hui il a eu faim, l'appel de la salade, les petits trous laissé dernière lui l'ont trahi et je l'ait retrouvé au pied de cette même salade. Et voila! il à rejoint le lierre de la friche dont j'améliore la biodiversité. lol

----------


## del28

jsuis pas sure que les escargots aiment le lierre. enfin j'ai vu aucun des miens près du lierre chez moi.
par contre ils adorent les haricots verts.
j'en ai planté dans leur coin (bon, au départ c'était pour moi, m'enfin je leur laisse du coup), les ptits plants sont bien attaqués  ::

----------


## ginette

....moi ils aiment les fraises!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai entendu dire ça oui. mes fraisiers sont hors de portée du coup (enfin ils les ont pas encore trouvé plutot  :: )

----------


## ginette

ben moi ils ont déjà été trouvés...... :Big Grin: .....mais ce n'est rien je partage!

----------


## del28

ils n'étaient pas sortis mais j'ai regardé sur google et je crois bien que j'en avais 2 en train de faire des ptits escargots samedi  ::

----------


## ginette

:: .....moi hier avec la pluie y'en avait partout..............mais j'ai ma tite dernière chatounette qui joue avec alors je la pistais..........quelle tête de mûle celle là!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## del28

:: 
moi c'est ma mère que je surveille, quand elle vient  :: 
elle n'arrete pas de me prendre la tête pour que je ''me débarasse'' des escargots.
c'est le style à prendre ceux qu'elle trouve et à les balancer dans la rue en douce. elle me gonfle sérieusement (si y avait que pour les escargots d'ailleurs ...)

----------


## days

Bonsoir à vous, je suis nouvelle venue.. et moi aussi je suis du genre à sauver toute vie animale.. donc quand ma chienne Angie a marché sur un escargot lors de sa balade du soir, et écrasé sa coquille, je suis venue voir sur le net si un tel animal avait la moindre chance de survivre sans sa petite maison sur son dos.. et quand j'ai lu tous vos messages, je suis retournée sur les lieux pour chercher l'intéressé à la pile électrique..!! Donc mon Mr Crocro est en ce moment même dans sa boîte avec des brindilles mouillées.. et j'espère qu'il aura autant de chance que vôtre Mr Crocro!!! D'ailleurs comment va-t-il??

----------


## Calymone

Bonjour à toutes !!

Jeudi dernier (il y a 9 jours) j'ai trouver un escargot sans coquille sur la porte de ma chatterie (décidément ...).

J'ai d'abord cru que c'était moi ou un de mes chiens qui l'avait écraser (quoi que si ca avait été moi, je l'aurais entendu je pense ...) ... Et puis hier, en faisant quelques travaux, j'ai retrouver un bon morceau de coquille coincé entre la porte et le montant ...

J'ai bien peur que ce loulou ce soit mis entre la porte et le montant pendant qu'elle était ouverte et j'ai du la refermer sur lui, sans le voir ...   :: 

Bref, j'en était malade, et je me suis souvenu de ce post, que j'avais suivi avec espoir ... J'ai récupérer le dit Escargot, et installer dans une cage assez grande, en plexi, j'avais d'abord juste mis de l'herbe au fond, que je changeais tous les jours ...
Et puis j'ai fais quelques recherches, et ait enrichi son environnement, et son alimentation !!
Je le vaporise plusieurs fois par jour, et il a différentes feuilles/herbes, de la carotte, de la pomme, des feuilles de pissenlit etc...
Je lui ai mis de la terre assez riche et une plache que j'ai trouver dans mon jardin, sous laquelle il aime aller ce cacher !

Il n'a plus aucun morceau de coquille sauf l'Apex, il est vif (enfin comme un escargot, quoi), il à l'air de bien manger, je vais lui mettre aujourd'hui de la farine, mais je voulais savoir Catis, si tu pouvais m'envoyer de l'aliment pour Ecargot, comme tu l'avais fait pour Astrid ...
Quitte à te le payer, je m'en fiche, même les FDP ...

Que me conseillez vous de faire ? Il est dans une pièce chauffée, mais pas trop, bien éclairée (lumière naturelle) et je le vaporise plusieurs fois par jour, il est content et sort faire un "coucou" !

Photo bientôt  ::

----------


## Astrid57

Rho! Si l'un d'entre eux pouvait survivre grace a forum ce serait top! ;-)

----------


## Titipa87

Pourquoi ? Ils n'ont pas survécu ???

----------


## Astrid57

> Pourquoi ? Ils n'ont pas survécu ???


Les "miens"? Malheureusement non... Le premier etait trop touche et le deuxieme avait deja commence a se faire "parasiter".
J'ai du mentir a ma fille pour la preserver (nous avons perdu mon chat et ma beauceronne a 1 mois d'intervalle juste avant ca)... Mais on continue a les ramasser sur la route pour les mettre dans notre jardin...

----------


## days

Bonsoir, le mien est toujours vivant, il refait sa coquille tout doucement dans sa petite boite... je peux dire avec certitude que c'est un rescapé, et pourtant c'était pas gagné vu comment sa coquille était écrasée.....!!! j'espère que tu auras autant de chance que moi Calymone!!!

----------


## Calymone

Merci Days, cela me donne un peu d'espoir pour "le mien"  :: 

Jje vous ai fais quelques photos, de très mauvaise qualité, car depuis mon portable !!
Ce qui m'inquiétait, c'est qu'à part l'Apex, il n'a plus AUCUN morceau de coquille, mais je lis sur internet que c'est le "morceau" le plus important alors je croise les doigts ...

Je ne le vois pas "manger" à proprement parler, il a plusieurs choses à disposition, mais je ne vois pas je morceaux en moins sur les aliments, et ce depuis le début, vous croyez que je dois en penser quoi ?



Son habitat : (Bien sur, il y a un couvercle en plexi par dessus normalement !!)











Si vous avez des critiques (constructives) ou des conseils à me donner, pour rendre mieux pour lui son habitat, je suis toute oui !!
Si je vois qu'il survit, je verrais pour lui trouver une cage plexi plus grande, pour qu'il ait plus d'espace !

----------


## Calymone

::  NG :P

Les gens vont définitivement me prendre pour une tarrée ... Pas grave, j'assume  :Smile: 
Il "vit" avec Hulotte, du coup, enfin façon de parler, sa "boite" est en hauteur, et Hulotte ne grimpe/saute pas !!

Handi'scargot, j'y avait pas penser ^^ Génial !!

----------


## Titipa87

NG ! J'y avais pas pensé non plus ! T'as pas un conseil pour lui ? On apprends pas ça  ::

----------


## Calymone

Heureusement qu'il ne m'est pas littéralement tombé desss, t'imagines ...

Blague àpart, va s'appeler Handi l'escargot, pour la prononciation, pensez à "Andy, dis moi oui !"  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Hier en rentrant j'en ai écrasé un mais y'avait plus rien à faire.  ::  L'horreur !

Je souhaite que ton rescapés se remette.

----------


## Titipa87

::

----------


## Kyt's

Il est bien écorché ton rescapé  :: 
Donne-lui de la laitue, de la farine + coquilles d'oeufs réduites en poudre, des lamelles de carottes.

J'espère qu'il s'en sortira ! Tout est possible, le "mien" n'avait plus d'apex, il était bébé et il est toujours là :



L'apex s'est reformé mais il est décalé par rapport au reste de la coquille. Il a bien grossi et a fêté ses 2 ans !

----------


## Cath'erine

Comment va Handy aujourd'hui ?

----------


## hatchiko

c'est super je trouve de réussir à les sauver! 

par contre du coup, après quand ils sont à nouveau tout beaux, vous les relâchez? ou ils ne sont plus capables de vivre seuls dans la nature? 
ça vit combien de temps un escargot? 

je me sens moins seule, chaque fois que je marche par inadvertance sur un escargot, je me sens très mal et je pleure...

----------


## Calymone

> Comment va Handy aujourd'hui ?


Il va toujours bien, fait son petit bonhomme de chemin ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> par contre du coup, après quand ils sont à nouveau tout beaux, vous les relâchez? ou ils ne sont plus capables de vivre seuls dans la nature? 
> ça vit combien de temps un escargot?


J'espère pouvoir le relâcher dans mon jardin ensuite ... J'espère pas avoir a le garder toute sa vie, ça me fera mal au coeur de le gerder en captiité ... Après si c'est pour son bien ... Je lui amènagerais un truc, surement !
Je crois que ca vit quelques années, le mien est déjà adulte, car sur le morceau de coquille que j'ai retrouver, il y avait un "bourlet" sur le bas.

----------


## Cath'erine

Chouette ! Je croise les doigts pour Handy. 
Juste une idée comme ça et je ne sais pas du tout si c'est bon pour lui ou pas mais le gros morceau de coquille qui était restée coincé dans la porte on ne peut pas lui reposer sur lui ? ça éviterait peut être que son corps dessèche à cet endroit  ::

----------


## Origan

Sur des tortues, j'avais vu un reportage dans lequel les soigneurs réparaient la carapace avec une espèce de colle ou d'enduit. Peut-être est-ce applicable aux escargots, il faudrait faire des recherches sur le net, je ne me souviens plus exactement du reportage, juste de ce passage qui m'avait interpelé.

----------


## Origan

Bon, j'ai vaguement cherché, il s'agit de résine d'epoxy mais ça n'a pas l'air de se pratiquer pour les escargots :/
Espérons que la bonne alimentation et un environnement hygiénique suffiront.

----------


## Calymone

Même si ca marchait, comme je n'ai pas la totalité de sa coquille :/

----------


## Titipa87

Tu lui dis Bonjour de ma part   ::

----------


## Kyt's

Comment va Handy ?

----------


## Calymone

Il va très bien !! Iil mange un peu de farine !
J'ai pris des photos, mais hier, j'ai oublier mon appareil photo chez ma mère, à 2h de route d'ici ...
Donc va falloir être patients ^^

----------


## Astrid57

Excellente nouvelle et bravo! ;-)

----------


## superdogs

Sympa ce post, que j'ai lu un peu en diagonale. Chouette, je ne suis pas la seule "tarée" à demander pardon aux escargots sur lesquels je marche par mégarde...  ::  Dorénavant, je saurai quoi faire...

----------


## Kyt's

Chouette nouvelle !
Il y a de l'évolution pour sa coquille ?

----------


## Calymone

C'est difficile à dire ...
Déjà, il a une fâcheuse tendance à aller ce rouler dans la terre,, ensuite, je ne le touche jamais, parce que j'ai peur de lui faire mal ... je vois bien qu'il y a une pellicule qui c'est formée autour de son corps, mais comme sa "peau" est de la même couleur à peu près que sa coquille, j'arrives pas trop à faire la distinction ...
J'ai peur que ca fasse comme le tiens, et que l'Apex ne ce place pas bien avec la nouvelle coquille ...

----------


## gatieen

Bonsoir à toutes et tous.

J'ai lu tout vos post sur ce forum, et j'ai trouvé ça génial d'aider les escargots.

Sachez que moi, j'en suis passionné. J'avais fais un "élevage" il y a 1 ou 2 ans mais je n'avais pas le temps de m'en occuper alors je les avais relâcher.

Depuis le mois d'Août, quand j'étais en vacances chez ma tante, pleins d'escargots bordaient les murs de son jardin... j'ai décidé de les mettre dans une boite et tous les jours je leur mettais de la salade, des pelures de carotte, de concombre, etc... et ils ont fait de la route, puisque aujourd'hui ils sont toujours parmi nous, et ma tante habitant à 300 kilomètres d'ici, ils reviennent donc de loin, hihi...

Deux escargots se sont accouplés et à ma grande surprise (je ne pensais pas que ça allait fonctionner) 3 semaines plus tard, l'un des deux escargots à pondu ! J'étais fier! Cet escargot je l'avais placé seul dans une boite avec de la terre pour qu'il soit seul jusqu'à temps que les oeufs soient éclos.

Il y a un peu plus d'un mois, en magasin d'animalerie j'ai été acheté un terrarium. J'ai démoulé avec une cuillère le naissain et je l'ai placé dans une boite de pétri. Pendant ce temps j'ai mis 5 cm de terre au fond de mon terrarium et est placé tous les autres escargots (sauf celui qui avait pondu) dans le terrarium. Je leur donne de la salade, du pain humidifié, de la farine, des coquilles d'oeuf broyées, etc...

Pour la boite de pétri, je l'ai placée pendant 2 semaines (ou 3) dans un endroit assez sombre, et les petits sont nés tout doucement !
Cela va faire 1 mois et une semaine vendredi qu'ils sont nés et ils ont déjà bien grossi ! il y en a 80!! sur les photos que vous allez voir ci-dessous, vous n'allez pas voir tous les petits car il y en a qui se cachent en dessous des feuilles de salade mais à la surface du terrarium il y a aussi des petites encoches ou ils aiment bien aller se cacher!

Il y en avait un que j'adorais et que je voulais protéger car il était très fragile, malheureusement en changeant leur nourriture, j'avais posé le couvercle du terrarium sur le bord de l'évier (car quand je change, je met les escargots dans un bac humide, ils aiment bien) et il est tombé dans le bac et sur cet escargot en question  :Frown:  du coup sa coquille à été fracturée et il n'a malheureusement tenu que 2 jours et hier je l'ai retrouvé desséché dans sa coquille.... il y avait aussi 3 moyens escargots avec de belles rayures que j'avais récupérer en vacances qui eux aussi étaient fragiles, et hier également j'en ai retrouvé 2 morts desséchés aussi dans leur coquille...; malheureusement ce sont les aléas de la vie....

Il y a en tout 10 escargots adultes et 80 petits ! Quand ils vont grandir ceux-là, je vous raconte pas, c'est plus un terrarium qui va me falloir mais une énorme escargotière en extérieur !!! lol

Voilà, c'était pour vous raconter mon petit élevage qui se porte bien, et j'adore ça!

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas! Bonne soirée à toutes et tous  :: 

*Photos éditées par la modération*

----------


## gatieen

Voici d'autres photos  ::  (et les petits ont bien grossi, lol!)

*Photos éditées par la modération.*

----------


## Kyt's

La démarche est bien différente.
Nous n'avons pas prélevé dans la nature des escargots pour les mettre en captivité et les faire se reproduire mais nous nous sommes trouvés par hasard face à des escargots gravement accidentés que nous avons décidé d'aider.

----------


## gatieen

Oui oui j'ai bien compris, et j'ai trouvé ça génial... je n'ai jamais trouvé d'escargots accidentés et heureusement (car il doit y en avoir pas mal!), j'ai de bon petits vivants ! 

Comment va le votre Kyt's?

----------


## Calymone

Mais vous ne pouvez pas les relâcher ses pauvres bêtes ?!
Ils sont entassés les uns sur les autres dans un expace plus que restreint, dans en environnement qui n'est même pas enrichissant pour eux !!

Nous, on a récupérer des escargots qui seraient morts à coup surs à l'extérieur, mais ceux là peuvent vivre en liberté, c'est pas des animaux qu'on garde pour le plaisir dans un terrarium !

----------


## Chenille

T'y comprends rien Calymone, c'est un "passionné"  ::

----------


## Calymone

Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que moi que ca choquait  ::

----------


## Astrid57

Heu non... Moi aussi ca heurte un peu ma logique... Comme je suis contre les jeux pseudo scientifique ou on enferme des insectes. J'ai meme vu qu'ils avaient cree un aspirateur a insectes... Brrrrrr
Perso j'ai culpabilise un max de recuperer un pov malheureux quelques heures pour faire croire a ma fille que crocro etait bien vivant et qu'il etait donc temps de le relacher...

----------


## gatieen

Je fais un élevage pour le plaisir, car j'adore voir comment vivent ces petites bêtes toutes gentilles.. elles ne sont pas malheureuses.. si ça ne vous plaît pas tant pis, et tant mieux à ceux que ça plaît.

avez-vous déjà été voir sur internet comment travaillent les héliciculteurs? c'est génial leur élevages! ce n'est pas de l'esclavage que je fais, mais un élevage, et la preuve qu'ils s'y plaisent puisqu'il y a eu une ponte, et les photos donnent peut-être un aperçu restreint mais c'est quand même assez grand.

----------


## Calymone

Ah, vous leur avez demander, si "elles ne sont pas malheureuses" ?!

Ce sont des animaux SAUVAGES on ne les enferme pas dans une boite pour la plaisir des yeux, c'est atroce ...

Ici, vous êtes sur un forum de PROTECTION ANIMALE et non de TORTURE ANIMALE !!
Si je suis intervenue, c'est parce que justement non, ca ne plaira pas à d'autre, pas ici du moins ...

Rendez leur leur liberté, vous verrez qu'ils sauront ce reproduire tout seuls, sans vous ! Le fait qu'il y ait eu une ponte, n'est pas un gage de bien être pour eux, c'est juste la nature, l'instint, c'est tout !!
Si vous en retrouvez morts régulièrement, c'est peut être parce qu'il y a un soucis, non ?!

----------


## Jade01

Bonsoir, 

Effectivement Gatieen, il serait judicieux de les relâcher . 

En attendant je supprime les photos que vous avez mises.

----------


## gatieen

Elles ne sont pas malheureuses car elles ont toujours de la nourriture et je prend soin d'eux, je nettoie tous les jours leur terrarium.

Et si ça ne vous plaît pas ben tant pis, je fais ce que je veux. Vous diriez la même chose aux héliciculteurs, grands éleveurs des escargots?

Et c'est sûr qu'ils sont certainement plus heureux là (en ayant tout ce qu'il leur fait, et en mangeant bien et en étant soigné si ça ne va pas) que dehors ou ils pourraient se faire manger par d'autres méchantes bêtes ! 

Si j'avais su, je serais jamais intervenu sur ce forum, c'était juste pour vous faire connaître ma passion pour les escargots... même si c'est un forum pour la protection des animaux... voilà.

Et je n'en retrouve pas morts régulièrement, un est parti car il y a eu un accident... et 2 autres sont aussi partis car ils étaient déjà fragiles! et j'ai préféré les prendre sur mon bras et qu'ils soient heureux avec de la bonne nourriture plutôt que de se faire manger par d'autres.

Sur ce, à bientôt

----------


## Physalie

Gatieen, 

autant je peux comprendre qu'observer les escargots soit fascinant, autant j'ai du mal à comprendre comment vous ne pouvez pas réaliser à quel point l'espace que vous leur donnez est restreint et totalement inadapté à leur vie réelle. Essayez de repérer le nombre d'escargots au mètre carré dans la nature...il n'y aura pas les 100 que vous avez là. Les escargots ne passent pas leur vie avec leur congénères, loin de là.

Le fait qu'ils se reproduisent n'est pas vraiment un gage de "bonheur", juste que les conditions le permettent. Les escargots sont hermaphrodites donc le fait qu'un seul des deux adultes ait pondu n'est pas non plus bon signe. Sachant que certains escargots peuvent pondre très souvent et que vous avez eu une seule ponte.

D'ailleurs quand tous les escargots seront adultes vous en ferez quoi ? Déjà que les photos que vous aviez mises montraient que le terrarium était bcp trop petits pour eux mais quand ils seront tous adultes et en âge  de se reproduire..?? vous imaginez si seulement un quart d'en eux pond ?? le nombre d'escargots ?

Vous dites que là ils sont en "sécurité"..ce n'est pas une question de sécurité.. c'est une question de vie.. un escargot est un animal qui ne se domestique pas.. c'est totalement paradoxal que de dire d'aimer les escargots et de les laisser moisir dans un terrarium..Et c'est dans l'ordre des choses vu leur mode de reproduction prolifique que tous les escargots ne survivent pas et permettent à d'autres espèces de survivre...

Quant aux héliciculteurs, c'est une profession.. c'est réglementé.. avec des contrôles sanitaires etc etc.. alors non franchement ça ne me plait pas comme métier, mais c'est légal.

Il me semble que certaines espèces d'escargots d'ailleurs sont protégées ou partiellement protégées, donc que leur ramassage est interdit..

----------


## superdogs

> Sur ce, à bientôt


Non non, pas à bientôt...ça serait bien que tu ailles voir vivre les escargots dans la nature, sous la pluie...

Et aux héliciculteurs, je pense que nous dirions la même chose : nous aimons vivre et laisser vivre... sans idée de profit, de rentabilité, de toujours plus d'individus sélectionnés........ 

Sur ce, bye bye  ::

----------


## gatieen

Chacun son avis.  ::

----------


## Jade01

> Chacun son avis.


Si vous vous êtes inscrit et avez accepté le règlement c'est que vous partagez un minimum l'éthique du forum et de la PA.

----------


## Kyt's

Comment évolue Handy ?

----------


## Calymone

Très bien !
Je me suis décidée à lui toucher le "dos" il y a quelques jours, car visuelement, on voit qu'il y a une "couche" qui ce forme, mais bon, c'est de la même couleur que sa "peau" alors ...
Et en effet au toucher c'est dur ... Je pense que c'est une bonne nouvelle !
Monsieur est difficile, et j'ai beau examiner tout ce que je lui met de "comestible" je n'arrive toujours pas à voir ce qu'il mange ... Il a carottes, herbes, feuilles de pissenlit, pomme, salade, lière et diverses feuilles ... Je ne vois aucune marque de son "passage" type petits morceaux en moins ... Alors je met de tout, tous les jours, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il aime ou pas ...
Il doit bien manger quelque chose, sinon depuis 1 mois tout pile qu'il est là, il serait mort ... Mais quoi ?!

Il aime nos petits RDV du matin et du soir, quand je viens l'asperger d'eau, alors là il est content ^^
Hier j'avais du monde à manger, alors j'ai garder les épluchures de légumes pour lui, de l'endive, du chou-fleur, du concombre ... On va voir s'il aime :P

J'ai des photos quelque part ... Je vous les cherche, et je vous les posterais  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Extra nouvelles ! C'est génial que sa coquille se reforme !  :: 
Tu ne vois pas ce qu'il mange mais et les crottous, tu les trouves ?

----------


## Calymone

Oui, quelques unes !!

Après, c'est de la terre au fond de son "terra" alors ... Mais quand il fait caca sur la vitre ca se voit ^^
De toute façon, je suis persuadée qu'il mange, sinon, comme je disais, depuis 1 mois qu'il est avec moi, sans manger, il aurait déjà quitter ce monde ...

Je dois dire, que j'avais peu d'espoir, sans plus aucun morceau de coquille sur le dos (uniquement l'Apex, donc), je pensais qu'il ne survivrait pas ... J'espère qu'il n'est pas malheureux enfermé ... J'ai l'espoir de pouvoir le relâcher, un jour ...

----------


## Calymone

Handi :

----------


## Jess-du-51

sa coquille est déjà super bien refaite! C'est super! En voilà un qui va s'en sortir!!  ::

----------


## Calymone

Quelques photos d'Handi pour le fun, tot va bien !



Sur celle là, on voit bien sa coquille qui ce refait :








OH, un oeil ^^

----------


## Kyt's

::    et du coup, il arrive quand même à se recroqueviller un peu ou pas du tout ?

----------


## Calymone

Ah complètement, il vit comme un autre en fait, sa coquille est juste bizarre ... Mais rien ne change sinon  ::

----------


## Kyt's

:: 

Faudrait que le tien et le mien "fusionnent", on pourrait mettre une annonce : 
_"Escargot à qui il ne reste que l'apex recherche escargot sans apex"_  ::

----------


## Calymone

xD, mon père (et son humour noir) disait ça quand il me voyait avec ma chienne paraplégique : "Il faudrait trouver un autre chien paralysé de l'avant, comme ça on réunirait les 2 pour en faire un normal" ...

C'est vrai que le tiens n'a pas d'APEX ...

----------


## Kyt's

Il n'*avait* plus d'apex et il s'est reconstruit (mais le soudeur a mal fait son boulot !) donc pour le tien, on dira bientôt, il n'*avait* plus de coquille  :Smile:

----------


## Calymone

Oui, j'espère, mais j'espère que ca se ressoudera bien, c'est ce qui me fait peur à présent ...
Car je sais que ca repoussera et que visiblement et si tout ce passe bien, il survivra, mais il faut que ca repouse correctement ...

----------


## Astrid57

Felicitations calymone! ;-)

----------


## Calymone

Oh, c'est lui qui fait tout, moi, je n'ai rien fait, à part peut être, l'écraser involontairement (enfin, je ne saurais jamais si c'est moi, un de mes chiens, ou tout à fait autre chose ..) On lui devait bien ça !!

----------


## Kyt's

Je pense que ton Handy survivra  :: 
Après, la soudure, faut voir... 
Me rejoindras-tu au club des "possesseurs" involontaires d'escargots "domestiques" handicapés ?
Ce sont quand même des miraculés dont on ne donnait pas cher de la coquille.

----------


## Origan

Ah, y a trop de pages depuis ma dernière visite  :: 
Serait-ce abusé de ma part d'afficher ma flemme de lire 10 pages et de demander si vous avez mis un produit pour aider ou si la cicatrisation s'est faite seule ?  :: 
En tout cas, avec les infos que vous avez réuni et votre expérience, peut-être pourriez-vous faire un résumé dans un topic à part des choses à faire et à éviter si un membre de rescue trouve un escargot à la coquille endommagé.

----------


## Calymone

Bon, comme Handi à l'air de bien survivre, nous avons décider d'aller acheter une vraie maison pour lui ...

On a pris un aquarium de 50L, et j'ai carrément voulu essayer de le planter ...
Bah oui, au lieu d'aller à la cueillette 2 fois par jour, autant voir si de vraies plantes pourraient survivre là dedans ...

Du coup on a trouver des minis plantes, mais on a volontairement choisi que des plantes que l'on trouve dans nos jardins, pour qu'il ne soit pas perturbé ou empoisonné ...

Il y a donc du lierre, de la fougère, de l'herbe bien sûr, un petit Lys et un mini rosier, je lui ai acheter un petit point d'eau, comme on met dans les terra, bien sur pas trop profond, il ne peut pas s'y noyer ... Et puis je continue de mettre tous les jours fruits et légumes ^^

C'est devenu la télé préférer des chats, et lui a plus d'espace, il à l'air de s'y plaire ... Le matin, avec la condensation, je vois ses trainées sur les vitres, il en fait, de la route, la nuit ^^

Je met toujours par contre, des feuilles mortes sur le sol, j'avais lu sur un site, que c'était bon pour la terre ...

----------


## Kyt's

Quel palace !!!  :: 
Sa coquille a l'air de se durcir sur le haut, non ?

@ Origan : pas de produit pour la cicatrisation pour le mien mais régime salade/carotte/farine + terre et humidification.

http://www.noeconservation.org/index...8&goto=contenu

----------


## Jess-du-51

il est super bien installé ce petit Handi! C'est la classe!

----------


## Chenille

Woa, en plus c'est beau  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Ah, y a trop de pages depuis ma dernière visite 
> Serait-ce abusé de ma part d'afficher ma flemme de lire 10 pages et de demander si vous avez mis un produit pour aider ou si la cicatrisation s'est faite seule ? 
> *En tout cas, avec les infos que vous avez réuni et votre expérience, peut-être pourriez-vous faire un résumé dans un topic à part des choses à faire et à éviter si un membre de rescue trouve un escargot à la coquille endommagé.*


+ 1 : parce que moi aussi, ça m'est arrivé d'abimer involontairement des escargots, et de ne pas savoir quoi faire... Un p'tit résume ? :Smile:

----------


## Cervidae

Comment va Handy?

----------


## Calymone

Il va bien, j'ai l'impression qu'il Hiberne, il reste collé au même endroit depuis plusieurs jours sans trop bouger, donc j'avais cru lire que c'était ça !

----------


## Kyt's

Pourtant, il est au chaud ?
Le mien fait ça aussi un peu mais c'est quand il manque de "pschit" (il fait + sec avec le chauffage en route).
Sa coquille se refait ?

----------


## Calymone

Je ne le touche pas beaucoup, j'ai toujours peur de casser ce qui est en train de ce refaire ...
Ca ressemble toujours pas à une coquille "normale" de visu en tout cas ^^

Je l'arrose tous les jours, certaines de mes plantes n'ont pas survécut, par contre le lierre prends de l'ampleur ^^
Va falloir commencer à le tailler, sinon je vais être envahie :P

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui il est au chaud pardon, il est dans la maison avec nous, mais il ne fait pas excessivement chaud.

J'imagine que même si les températures intérieures ne s'y prêtent pas nécéssairement, il faut bien qu'il hiberne à un moment ou un autre ..?

----------


## nandinii

> J
> 
> J'imagine que même si les températures intérieures ne s'y prêtent pas nécéssairement, il faut bien qu'il hiberne à un moment ou un autre ..?


j'avais lu que les escargots hibernent en hiver, et que si on en a chez soit pour une raison x ou y, faut les mettre dans le frigo afin qu'ils puissent hiberner. info à vérifier dans les détails hein  ::

----------


## Physalie

dans le frigo ??? tu rigoles ???
dehors sur une fenêtre peut être mais dans le frigo j'ai des doutes !! enfin j'sui pas spécialiste  :Smile:

----------


## surmulot

Non il n'hibernera pas a temperature ambiante, surtout ne pas le mettre dans le frigo, tu le tuerais, il gèlerait  !!! en general les escargots s'enterrent lorsque la temperature baisse à la fin de l'automne..

----------


## Calymone

Je n'avais pas non plus l'intention de le mettre dans mon frigo ... Je ne l'ai pas sauver y'a 2 mois, mis une fortune dans de l'équipement, aquarium, plantes etc... pour le tuer !!

Bref, je suis presque sure qu'il hibernait, j'ai flipper en le voyant pas encore bouger aujourd'hui (plusieurs jours qu'il était collé à la vitre exactement au même endroit sans jamais bouger) même si je l'arosais toujours 2 fois par jour il sortait pas alors que normalement si, du coup j'ai voulu regarder s'il était encore vivant, en fait il c'était complètement isoler de la vitre grâce à sa bave, ca faisait une pellicule transparente qui le maintenant à 3 ou 4 millimètres de la vitre , et il était enfoncé très profond dans sa "coquille", je l'ai décoller et arrosé (je croyais vraiment qu'il était mort du coup O_O) il a mis un moment avant de sortir le pauvre, il devait dormir profondément ...
Et puis il a pointer le bout de son nez, et je l'ai poser sur la verdure fraiche que je venais de mettre, il a manger un peu, et est remonter pour aller ce remettre sur la vitre (pas au même endroit) et depuis, pas bouger, au moins il a bu et manger, et il est vivant !! pfiou :P

----------


## Kyt's

L'escargot qui n'hiberne pas deviendrait stérile au bout de 2 ou 3 générations.
Je suppose que c'est ce qui fait que les éleveurs les font sécher puis les collent en effet en chambre froide ?

Malgré l'absence de froid, y a-t-il un instinct qui motive l'escargot à hiberner (ou à estiver) ou est-ce juste une phase nécessaire de repos ?

Contente que Handy aille bien !

----------


## Calymone

Ahah, excellente ton image ^^

J'aimerais aussi bien savoir oui ...

Jj'espère ne pas l'avoir perturbé, je le ferais plus du coup, je pense que c'est nécessaire mais bon ... Le tiens, t'a jamais eu l'impression qu'il hibernait ?
Pourtant, il a un bon 4-5 cm de terre au fond, donc il pourrait s'enterrer ...

----------


## Calymone

Ah, bah du coup, j'ai trouver l'info, Handy est bien en train d'hiberner !!

C'est un besoin naturel qui leur permet de ce reposer ! SI on les empêche (on peut malgré tout les réveiller tous les 15 jours pour s'assurer que ca va et pour qu'ils mangent) il est dit que : "Ils risquent de s'épuiser et de vivre moins longtemps si ils n'ont pas leur repos hivernal."

C'est ça en fait, la couche blanche protectrice qu'il avait fait !!

A priori, ils ressentent les changements de température même à l'intérieur, car ils voient que le rythme baisse et qu'il fait jour moins longtemps, donc soyez rassurée si vos loulous font "les morts" ca peut durer 2 mois !!
Ils disent aussi qu'un escargot mort, même en pleine hibernation, ca sent très fort .. Bon bah voilà  :Smile:

----------


## nandinii

> Non il n'hibernera pas a temperature ambiante, *surtout ne pas le mettre dans le frigo, tu le tuerais,* il gèlerait  !!! en general les escargots s'enterrent lorsque la temperature baisse à la fin de l'automne..



mon dieu  ::  merci les infos à la con qu'on trouve sur le net!!


suffit juste alors de leur mettre une bonne couche de terre pour qu'ils hibernent? pas besoin de les mettre dans un endroit frais en plus?

----------


## Borium

Wouhoww j'adore de terra de Handi !!! J'ai un escargot qui est rentré dans mon camion il y a 3 mois déjà, j'ai mis plus de 2 semaines à le trouver. Le matin je me levais et retrouvais des trace de bave partout dans mon camion, sur le carreau du four, ma brosse à cheveux, mon savon,  ::  partout sans trouver le fautif... J'ai enfin réussi à mettre la main dessus 2 semaines plutard dans mon panier à légumes comme de par hazard  ::  !! Le pauvre petit bout hibernais dedans et il lui manquais une moitier de coquille et l'apex était un peu cassé. Je l'ai mis dans une boite et l'ai humidifié 2/3 fois par semaine et là il c'est reveillé il y a une semaine, il a manger et bu comme un ogre et à refait le bout de coquille manquante en 3 ou 4 jours  :: Du coup maintenant c'est Patrick et en faite c'est trop génial les escargots, c'est comme avoir des poissons rouges sauf que là bah, je risque pas l'innondation à chaque virage mouhaha  ::  et ça a un faciès: attention les yeux, quant Patrick mange, c'est crise de rigolade garantit.. Puis c'est hyper reposant je trouve, j'aime bien le regarder évoluer tranquillement. Est ce qu'il existe de la nourriture spécial escargot? J'essaye de varier au max son alimentation, mais est ce suffisant ? That is the question !

----------


## Kyt's

Des nouvelles du petit Handy ?  ::

----------


## Calymone

Oui, bien sûr ^^

Il va bien, il hiberne ! Je le réveil tous les 2 semaines pour qu'il boive et mange et le lendemain, il repart en hibernation !

je pense qu'il ne refera jamais une coquille normale, il a une "coque" ou pellicule de protection tout autour, mais ultra fragile, je ne pense vraiment pas qu'il puisse survivre ainsi dehors ...
On verra avec le temps, mais là c'est vrai que le simple fait de toucher sa coquille, et ca craque ...

J'aurais aimer avoir le plaisir de le relâcher dans la nature, je ne pense pas que ce sera le cas ...

----------


## Chenille

Le réveil, c'est meugnon à imaginer  ::  Tu fais comment ? Dommage pour le relâchage...

----------


## Physalie

d'un coté vu qu'il hiverne il consacre ses réserves uniquement au maintien de son métabolisme non ? donc peut être qu'au printemps il refera sa coquille ?

----------


## Thorrshamri

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été évoqué avant, mais pour les tortues qui ont des carapaces fendues ou endommagées, on utilise une sorte de résine réparatrice non toxique pour elles et qui durcit à l'air: http://tortues-actions.naturalforum....pace-en-images, ou à défaut pour consolider la coquille d'un escargot, j'utiliserais perso la "colle à poisson", une colle 100% naturelle et non toxique qui se solidifie également à l'air et pourrait faire un film protecteur sur les parties les plus fragilisées de la coquille. http://www.mon-droguiste.com/colle-d...m#.Uv4rI_l5N8E
Après, si je peux me permettre, pour un hivernage correct, mieux vaut ne pas le réveiller pendant la période hivernale où nous sommes, à moins qu'il soit maintenu relativement "chaud", c'est-à-dire aux alentours de 10°C pour un escargot de chez nous. 
Je n'ai pas été voir ton terrarium, juste un petit conseil au cas où: les écorces font d'excellentes cachettes, seulement elles pourrissent, peuvent entraîner des contaminations fongiques ou bactériennes, SAUF l'écorce de chêne-liège que tu devrais pouvoir trouver en animalerie avec un rayon reptiles, sinon au pire demande-moi, du chène-liège j'en ai un peu en stock  ::  Il faut surtout éviter de le mettre en contact avec des essences d'arbres résineux (pin, sapin...), aiguilles et bois, ça contient des phénols toxiques, le bois de saule est à proscrire également.

----------


## Calymone

Je vais regarder les résines, mais dans le sens ou il est à l'abris ici, et qu'il c'est fait quand même une coquille (aussi fragile soit elle si je n'y touche pas, ca tient le coup) je ne pense pas y ajouter quoi que ce soit, parce que même si c'est naturel, à priori il a quand même réussi à reconstruire assez pour protéger son corps.
J'ai peur aussi que ca empêche justement la "nature" de faire les choses ...

On c'est inscrits sur des forums spécialisés sur les escargots, bon la plupart prélèvent des animaux dehors pour le plaisir de les voir évoluer en intérieur (ce que je trouve ... bref), mais il y a de très bons conseils et ils conseillent tous de les réveiller une fois tous les 10-15 jours pour qu'ils ce nourrissent et boivent car justement, pour des escargots maintenus à l'intérieur, contrairement à ceux de l'extérieur qui sont "réveillés" par les éléments naturels (températures etc...) eux n'ont pas la notion du temps ni de la saison ...
D'ailleurs quand je le réveil (Chenille : En fait, je l’arrose lui tout doucement, au lieu de juste vaporiser "en gros" tous le terra comme je fais chaque jour pour imiter la pluie, là je fais ruisseler l'eau sur lui/autour de la parois sur laquelle il est, ca le réveil à tous les coups) il va tout de suite manger, il fait un tout droit pour aller grignoter ^^.
Il est maintenu à + de 10°C vu qu'il est en intérieur.

Je n'ai pas de bois naturel dans le terra, il a juste une fausse écorce sous laquelle il allait pendant un moment et maintenant, il n'y va plus, va savoir pourquoi ! 
Il a ses ptites habitudes comme un ptit vieux, d'ailleurs !
Le reste c'est de la terre (mélange terre extérieur/terreau) des minis plantes que j'ai planté mais que des espèces qu'on trouve dans la nature par chez nous, et surtout du lierre car il parait que les escargots adorent ça !
L' inconvénient, c'est qu'il faut le tailler car ca prolifère vite.

Il a un petit récipient (ceux imitation pierre/roche que l'on trouve en magasin pour les terras) dans lequel il peut aller ce "baigner" mais peu profond pour ne pas ce noyer.

----------


## Chenille

> Chenille : En fait, je l’arrose lui tout doucement, au lieu de juste vaporiser "en gros" tous le terra comme je fais chaque jour pour imiter la pluie, là je fais ruisseler l'eau sur lui/autour de la parois sur laquelle il est, ca le réveil à tous les coups) il va tout de suite manger, il fait un tout droit pour aller grignoter ^^.


Il y fonce à toute allure  :: 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi je trouve ça si meugnon  :: 
Ptêt parce que c'est un copain de jardin, on se partage les feuilles tout ça  ::

----------


## Thorrshamri

Alors dans ce cas, laisse-lui une petite coupelle avec de l'os de seiche en poudre (on trouve les os de seiche soit sur les plages, soit en animalerie rayon oiseaux), ça marche très bien pour le développement des escargots de jardin type Helix, c'est une source de calcium pour que la coquille se développe chez des escargots sains. La coquille est composée en très grande partie de carbonate de calcium. Autres végétaux faciles à trouver et riches en calcium, à prendre soit dans un jardin non traité, soit au rayon bio: feuilles bien vertes de chou (pas les feuilles vert clair), épinards en feuilles, mâche, feuilles de navet, feuilles de trèfle, luzerne fraîche, feuilles de pissenlit.  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Très contente de ces nouvelles Calymone !  :: 

Le mien a un os de seiche mais je ne l'ai pas réduit en poudre (contrairement aux coquilles d'oeufs).
Pis, il hiberne pô comme Handy. 

Ah oui, le forum escargot, je n'y ai pas mis le pied depuis un moment ^^

----------


## Kyt's

Petit rescapé prend la pose :

----------


## Thorrshamri

Super ça!  :Big Grin:  Continue à bien l'hydrater, et si tu as besoin de calcium en poudre ou de liège, envoie-moi un message, je t'enverrai ça gratuitement  ::

----------


## Calymone

BON et sinon ...

Handi va bien, sa coquille protectrice ne bouge pas, faudrait que je vous le prenne en photo !

Vais pas tarder à devoir nettoyer son aquarium, car il est plein de traces, entre lui qui bavouille partout, et mes chats qui le prennent pour une télé :P

Il sort à chaque fois que je l'arrose, mange bien ...

En clair tout va bien !

----------


## Kyt's

Je viens aux nouvelles pour Handy !

Ici, tout va bien même si on a tiré une croix pour que l'apex reformé se ressoude un jour au reste de la coquille...

----------


## Calymone

Hé bien justement !

Belle surprise, il refait une VRAIE coquille !

Jusque là, il avait une espèce de coquille fine de protection mais qui cassait au moindre touché.

Là, c'est une vraie coquille, avec des strilles etc...


Allez les photos :P

On la voit bien, sur le bord (le reste c'est un mélange de sa coquille "provisoire" et de terre sechée qu'il c'est mis tout seul)

----------


## Kyt's

Génial ! C'est presque incroyable et pourtant...
Chouettes photos, ça fait chaud au cœur !
Bravo  ::

----------


## Astrid57

Il a la classe Handi!  ::

----------


## zanten

Coucou a tous! je me suis inscrite aussi !

J'ai lu tout le post, et je suis super touchée par l'histoire de crocro et de Handi !  :Smile: 

Tout a l'heure, on a récupéré un escargot, tout cassé, mais plutôt viable, car l'apex est pas touché et semble assez "normal"...

Je n'ai pas du tout de terrarium ou autre, mais j'ai improvisé une petite maison dans une boite en plastique de lingettes, l'avantage c'est que c'est lisse, on laisse ouvert, et comme ca, ce soir, on pourra le fermer et laisser le clapet ouvert sans qu'il se sauve !

sur la route, on a pris des feuilles d'arbre.

et j'ai mis de la terre au fond de la boite, les feuilles, un bouchon de bouteille d'eau, des miettes de plain, humidifié la terre et les feuilles, un peu de farine dans un petit pot renversé, et un peu de salade... Et il s'appelle Zanten !

Par contre, y'a un truc qui est très très bizarre, au niveau de sa tête, il a comme une sorte de kyste, comme s'il avait été blessé, il lui manque une antenne un peu.... je pourrai vous poster une photo si vous le voulez !

Ah oui, et comme je l'ai lu ailleurs sur le net, je lui ai mis un petit pansement avec du sparadrap et un peu de compresse, sans serrer, juste histoire qu'il ne soit pas à l'air libre et qu'il "sèche" bêtement !

en tout cas, il a l'air d'avoir eu trop soif, car il a bu pleins d'eau, et j'ai vu qu'il etait mouillé "bulles" même là ou il devait y avoir sa coquille  :Smile: 

en fait, j'ai vu en lisant ce post que vous ne mettiez pas de pansement, est-ce vraiment necessaire ou est-ce superflu ? dans la mesure ou il est dans un espace "protégé".

qu'est-ce que vous pensez de cette histoire de kyste ? est-ce que ca risque de mettre sa vie en danger ? c'est juste moche ....

----------


## zanten

Finalement, j'ai changé son espace, j'ai trouvé une boite de haribo en plastique (vous savez les grosses carré qui contiennent plus de 200 bonbons...) et il est beaucoup moins à l'étroit ! 

là il se balade un petit peu, j'ai réhumidifié en changeant (juste qu'il soit dans un environnement, "il a plut !" mais sans plus...)

enfin bon, voilà quoi  :Smile:

----------


## Thorrshamri

Je suis pas spécialiste des escargots mais à priori un kyste en soi n'est pas dangereux sauf s'il fait pression sur des articulations ou des organes internes, or les organes internes de l'escargot se trouvent pour l'essentiel au fond de la coquille, et ils sont invertébrés...  ::  tu as déjà fait un boulot remarquable.  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si tu cherches un terrarium, regarde sur le bon coin, à mon avis un 20x20x30 cm lui suffirait amplement, ça se trouve pour 10€...j'en ai à la maison mais comme je suis loin de chez toi si je t'en envoie un ça a 95% de chances d'arriver cassé en mille morceaux  :Frown:  que ce soit la Poste ou les transporteurs privés, les gars sont pas délicats avec le fret...

----------


## Kaotik934

Pr info moi j'ai marché par mégarde sur un escargot et je suis partie acheter des escargots surgelés pr récupérer les coquilles pour lui proposer.

----------


## Thorrshamri

> Pr info moi j'ai marché par mégarde sur un escargot et je suis partie acheter des escargots surgelés pr récupérer les coquilles pour lui proposer.


Les coquilles c'est principalement du carbonate de calcium, on peut leur donner de l'os de seiche (on utilise ça pour les oiseaux, on en trouve facilement en animalerie) broyé dans une coupelle pour qu'ils se refassent une coquille  ::

----------


## Kyt's

J'ai compris que la personne pensait que l'escargot allait changer de coquille, non ?

----------


## Fripouille68

bonsoir,

Je suis tomber par m'égarde sur votre sujet, ne voulant pas ouvrir de sujet a moi de peur de me faire gronder, je voulais savoir quelques renseignement...
J'ai acheter une batavia la semaine derniere  et dans cette batavia il y avais un petite escargot, je l'ai garder aux pres de moi car ici chez nous y a partout du goudron...et puis il me tien compagnie...
Ma question est la suivante, est ce raisonnable de lui donner de la farine ? 
nétoufferais t'il pas avec la texture ?
Les coquilles d'oeufs ont ma conseiller de lui en donner ( ce que j'ai fais mais il ne le mange pas :S ) 
il est  trop petit vous croyez ? 


Merci d'avance de vos réponses :$

----------


## Calymone

oui, ce n'est pas un Bernard l’Hermite ^^
Je crois qu'un escargot, ca change pas de coquille, c'est sa coquille qui grandit au fil des mois  ::

----------


## Thorrshamri

> oui, ce n'est pas un Bernard l’Hermite ^^
> Je crois qu'un escargot, ca change pas de coquille, c'est sa coquille qui grandit au fil des mois


Je confirme.  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Comment va Handy ? Sa coquille est refaite ?

Et de ton côté Fripouille68 ?
La farine sèche et fluide, pas de souci d'étouffement.

Ici, tout va bien.

----------


## lilirose84

Il y a quelques semaines j'ai trouvé un escargot avec pratiquement toute la coquille de cassée, je l'ai mis dans une plante que l'on a a l’intérieur, un petit bout de sparadrap sur les deux morceaux de coquille restant. Je lui ai donné de la salade et de la tomate, je continue d'arroser tous les jours...au début il faisait un petit tour sur les feuilles et hop il se renfonçait dans la terre ^^ sa coquille est comme neuve! J'en ai trouvé un deuxième, idem coquille cassée, je l'ai mis avec "bob"( :: ) les deux sont enfoncés dans la terre, (le premier depuis au moins 15 jours) est ce normal?

----------


## Fizââk ZIKKEY

Bonjour , je suis tombé sur ce forum en cherchant un sujet sur les coquilles d'escargots endommagées...et j'ai été très touché par l'histoire d'Astrid.

Pour la petite histoire moi non plus je ne supporte pas que l'on fasse du mal aux bêtes... et aujourd'hui j'ai surpris deux gamins en train de faire du mal a deux escargots dans un bois...après leur avoir bien soufflé dans les bronches j'ai ramené les deux pauvres bêtes chez moi...leurs coquilles sont dans un sale état...

le premier est un jeune escargot type petit gris dont la coquille est extrêmement fine et mole à la base...sérieusement endommagé mais le centre semble pas trop touché...

le second quand a lui ..je sais pas quel escargot s'est...il est plutôt petit avec la coquille marron foncée et la peau noire, lui sa coquille présente un trou et malheureusement il passe par la et non pas par la sortie normale...avec un peu de chance il va rentrer dans sa coquille et je pourrais mettre un bout de scotch pour fixer le bout de coquille manquant que j'ai récupéré...

ils sont dans des petits bacs séparés avec salade du jardin, coquille duf et bouchon avec farine avec au fond un sopalin humide.

le petit gris est actuellement en train de grignoter la coquille duf...j'espère qu'ils s'en sortirons...

----------


## Kyt's

Merci pour eux  :: 
Le Sopalin est à enlever, lui préférer de la terre.

----------


## Fizââk ZIKKEY

d'accord kyt's... je vais essayer de leur mettre de la bonne terre...

pour l'escargot inconnu j'ai rafistolé a la one again avec du scotch après l'avoir doucement insité à se rentrer histoire que sa partie interne soit a maximum a labri...quand au ptit gris, j'ai réussi a mettre la partie avant  sur lui mais mes mains en tremblent encore tant sa coquille est fragile...j'ai peur pour eux... ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

pourvu qu'ils s'en sortent... 
Merci pour ces pauvres petits!

----------


## Fizââk ZIKKEY

Je trouve ça ignoble que des enfants puissent trouver ça amusant d'arracher la coquille d'un escargot pour voir "comment c'est a lintérieur " 

Il existe un outil appelé internet pour savoir ce genre de choses...cela evite de faire souffrir ces pauvres petites créatures innocentes... ::

----------


## genevievemarie.top

Bonjour !! Je viens de m'inscrire et je ne sais pas tout à fait me servir de ce forum, du coup je profite de ce post pour vous demander un coup de main... 
J'ai hier trouvé in escargot dans le caniveau avec la coquille fissurée et je l'ai mis dans le bac à fleurs dans mon jardin là où, depuis toute petite, je mets toujours tous les escargots que je trouve. Quand je suis retournée le voir qqs heures après, il était plein de fourmis, du coup je la' ai recueilli en suivant vos conseils. Je l'ai mis dans un aquarium avec une couche de terre dans le fond, des feuilles de lierre (j'ai remarqué que certaines avaient des trous dans mon jardin, je le suis dit que les escargots devaient les manger), des feuilles de salades, des fines tranches de tomates et des lamelles de radis. J'arrose régulièrement.
L'escargot a repris un peu de vigueur et sors la tête... mais pas par le bon trou (car oui, entre temps, en essayant de chasser les fourmis, il l'a échappé des mains et un bout de la coquille s'est détachée --"). Je pense mettre du sparadrap mais j'ai peur que la face collante (qui serait donc directement en contact avec l'escargot) ne soit nocive pour lui... Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci d'avance !!

----------


## Fizââk ZIKKEY

Pour ma part je crois que crois pouvoir dire que l'un des deux petits est mort...il ne bouge plus et un morceau de sa queue reste sortie, quand j'y touche il ne réagit pas... ::

----------


## Kyt's

genevievemarie.top, pas de sparadrap direct sur le corps mou. Auriez-vous une photo ?

Fizââk ZIKKEY, l'avez-vous "pschitté" avec de l'eau ?

----------


## genevievemarie.top

Oui mais malheureusement je crains qu'il n'ai pas tenu le coup...  Il sortait la tête par le trou qui a été fait dans sa coquille mais des qu'il sortait trop, il forçait sur le reste de la coquille fracturée et donc revenait en arrière. Sauf qu'il n'a jamais trouvé la vraie sortie et donc n'a pas pu bouger pour aller boire et manger. Quand j'ai posté ce message hier matin c'est la dernière fois que je l'ai vu bouger. Depuis il ne bouge plus ni ne réagit et est froid...

----------


## Astrid57

Malheureusement, si les fourmis avaient déjà commencé à le parasiter c'est mauvais signe... Donnez nous des nouvelles...  ::

----------


## Astrid57

Pour l'anecdote, mes filles ont récupéré deux escargots abîmés juste avant notre départ en vacances...
Du coup, j'ai expliqué vite fait à ma mère, sur le principe, ce qu'il faut faire dans ces cas-là, en me disant qu'elle ne pourrait pas s'en occuper (chiens + chats + biquettes + aquarium déjà à s'occuper et crapaud et salamandre à zieuter si toujours là)...
Et ben, si, si, elle a mis de la farine, de la salade, des pissenlits, etc! Du coup, elle a pu les relâcher quelques jours après! Et punaise, qu'elle était fière!  :: 

Sinon, pour les gosses, je confirme, ils sont de plus en plus c*ns! Pendant nos vacances, j'ai chopé un groupe de jeunes (de 10 à 16 ans je pense) parce qu'il maltraitait une pauvre grenouille. Malheureusement, il n'y avait rien à faire pour la pauvre grenouille...  :: ça m'a tellement foutu les nerfs, qu'après une petite explication avec ces caïds, certains parents sont venus chercher leur gosse par la peau des fesses... Je ne sais pas ce que ça donnera dans les années à venir...  ::

----------


## genevievemarie.top

De mon côté l'escargot (que j'avais nommé Sand lorsque j'étais allé travailler lundi) ne bouge plus depuis ce fameux lundi. Il s'était recroquevillée quand je suis rentrée le soir et depuis, plus rien. Il n'a même pas fait une "petite paroi" de bave pour se protéger donc je pense qu'il n'a pas survécu...

----------


## sophie78200

aide please je suis une enfant qui a trouver un escargot et sans faire expret il est tomber sa coquille a perdu un 2 truc blanc assey transparent et il fait des truc vert qui sort de sa coquille je veut soigner sa coquille mais ja oeur de labimer plus aider moi ;(;(;( je veut pas quil meurent car je lui ai donner un prenom il sapelle lola et je veut pas le perdre et en meme temps pouvez vous me dire ce que il peut manger
merci
répondez moi vite car la jai peur et j'en pleure. ;(;(;(;(

----------


## sophie78200

Est-ce normal que l'escargot est si froid et t'il mort

----------


## Kyt's

Tu as une photo pour mieux évaluer les dégâts ?

----------


## ratou2

> *Un escargot qui casse sa coquille a-t-il une chance de survivre ?*
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, à condition que la craquelure soit limitée et qu'elle soit le plus éloignée du centre de la coquille (l'apex). Dans ce cas, l'escargot réparera la zone abîmée en y déposant de la calcite, une forme extrêmement pure de calcaire. Elle est sécrétée par le manteau, l'organe qui recouvre une grande partie de la paroi interne de la coquille. La calcite sera déposée via le mucus (la bave) et agira comme un mortier. En revanche, si la cassure est proche de l'apex, la réparation est plus hasardeuse, car c'est là que se situent les organes les plus fragiles de l'escargot, comme le coeur et les intestins. De même, si la coquille est très abîmée, elle se détachera, et le gastéropode n'y survivra pas.
> 
> 
> http://www.caminteresse.fr/questions...ce_de_survivre


Le cas d'Handi est remarquable.

Au fait Calymone comment va-t-il ?

Message à la modération, c'est très peinible d'avoir à lire les 17 pages, c'est pourtant ce que j'ai fais ! Serait-il possible d'aerer ce sujet et d'y garder l'essentiel ?

----------


## Calymone

Handi va très bien, il continue de faire sa petite vie ...
Sa coquille n'est pas de forme habituelle mais elle est devenue toute dure (j'ai l'impression qu'il ce l'ai enduit de plusieurs couches de terre humide qui aurait sécher ainsi) et bien résistante !

Il sort dès que je l'arrose, on a notre petit rituel, je lui coupe des herbes fraîches, du pissenlits etc... tous les jours !

Je ferais des photos à mon retour de vacances  ::

----------


## louanne82

Bonjour,

Hier soir, j'ai marché sur un escargot dans la nuit. Il lui manque la moitié de la coquille.

Je l'ai mis dans un petit aquaterrarium  avec de la terre, de la salade, de la coquille d'oeufs et de l'eau. Je l'asperge d'eau régulièrement.

Quand je l'ai ramassé, il était encore vif et a même grimpé le long de la paroi du bac (j'ai mis une moustiquaire au dessus) mais je crois qu'il a du tombé et la coquille s'est cassée encore plus.

J'aimerais tellement le sauver... Sa tête passe par le trou de la coquille je crois bien...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Je vous mets des photos de mon petit Ben

----------


## Calymone

Ca pourrait devoir ce refaire, il faut lui mettre de la terre, humidifiée régulièrement, au fond, la coquille a juste du casser d'avantage a cause des mouvements qu'il fait, comme elle est fragilisée.
Il a en plus, encore son apex (la partie centrale qui protège les organes vitaux)

----------


## louanne82

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas si mon petit Ben est toujours vivant car il ne bouge pas du tout mais son corps est mou.

Son petit corps est presque tout entier sorti de la coquille sauf à l'endroit de l'apex.

Je continue à l'humidifier et il est sur sa feuille de salade qui retient l'eau. Il n'a pas l'air de manger.

Je ne sais pas si je pourrais le sauver mais je croise les antennes pour qu'il s'en sorte

----------


## Kyt's

Ne le mouille pas trop non plus, il risque de se noyer.

----------


## severine.morvilliers

Bonjour,  tout d abord je trouve votre post super ayant nous aussi un escargot a la maison ( depuis a peu pres 2 mois) car mon fils l avait mis dans sa poche et ne voulait pas le laisser (il a 2 ans et demi) il etait tout oetit vraiment bebe et maintenant il est devenu un bel escargot...
Mais je me suis aperçu que notre petit maurice ( nom trouvé par mon fils lol ) avait la coquille qui ce cassé en fait c est le tourbillon qui ce fissure jusque son Apex. Que doit je faire pour que ca ne s aggrave pas???? 
Merci de votre réponse.

----------


## Kyt's

Que lui donnez-vous à manger ? 
Où vit-il ?
N'étant pas "handicapé" avant sa captivité et ayant grossi, il aurait été mieux dans la nature.

----------


## Kyt's

Comment vont les petits rescapés ?
Ici, tout est OK même si le trou dans l'apex ne se colmate toujours pas (et ne se colmatera sans doute jamais).

----------


## Kyt's

Des niouzes ?
Ca hiberne ?

----------


## Calymone

Aujourd'hui, z'avez le bonjour de l'Handi'scargot !!
1 an et demi que je l'ai trouvé sans coquille sur la porte de l'infirmerie ...

Il va bien, il mange bien et vous fait des bisous baveux :P

----------


## Jess-du-51

c'est génial !

----------


## Hemka

Hello! 
Je me permets de vous signaler mon autre post ici, à propos d'un escargot trouvé dans les fruits et légumes:
Escargot

----------


## Saigure

Coucou les filles.

Tout à l'heure en faisant mes courses à la biocoop je me saisie d'un poireau et une dame me dit de ne pas prendre celui ci, qu'il y a un squatteur. Effectivement un petit escargot brun qui s'accroche au haut du poireau!
Je suis repartie avec le dit petit escargot.
Il est un peu crabouille le pauvre  :Frown: . Tout le bord de la coquille est cassée et en plus quand je suis sortie de la boutique je pense que la chaleur et la lumière l'ont dérangé et il s'est mis en tête de rentrer plus profondément sous les feuilles, à l'ombre quoi. Du coup un autre bout de coquille est tombée  :Frown: .
Je l'ai mis dans un gros bocal en verre avec du terreau au fond que j'ai arrosé de gouttelettes d'eau fraîches. Comme je n'ai pas osé le toucher, je l'ai mis dans son pot en verre avec le morceau de poireau qu'il squattait. Depuis il me fait coucou avec ses petites antennes là  .

*Je récapitule ce que je dois faire dans les jours à venir :
*
*- humidifier son environnement mais avec parcimonie, sinon risque de noyade
- morceau de salade - morceaux de radis - morceaux de tomate
Je ne dis pas de bêtise jusque là?*

*Est ce que je peux lui donner de la banane ou du kiwi?
Est ce que je dois lui mettre de la poudre de coquille duf?

*C'est Monsieur Isidore Poireau. J'espère qui'l va se réparer.

----------


## Calymone

Je ne préfère pas ajouter un autre 'scargot car les escargots étant hermaphrodites, les escargots vont se reproduire à vitesse grand V :s

Mais s'il est en pleine forme, tu peux le relâcher  ::

----------


## Kyt's

+ carotte en lamelles, fraises, farine.
Tomate, banane, kiwi, je n'en donne pas mais...

----------


## Saigure

Farine? N'importe laquelle? Ca sert à quoi?

Et je demande pour la banane ou le kiwi car pas envie de l'empoisonner non plus et je n'y connais rien en escargot. Tu donnerais sans hésitation *Kyt's*?

----------


## Hemka

@Saigure: oui ce serait bien de lui donner une bonne source de calcium, s'il doit refaire sa coquille. La coquille d'oeuf c'est bien, sinon le top c'est l'os de seiche, si tu peux en trouver un. 

@Calymone: oui, c'est prudent de ne pas prendre le risque d'une meute de mini-escargots!  :Big Grin:  Mon seul doute sur le fait de le relâcher, c'est que je l'ai eu tout minuscue et je me demande donc s'il est capable de retourner à la vie "sauvage". Est-ce qu'il ne pense pas que la vie, c'est des feuilles de salade qui tombent du ciel?  ::

----------


## Kyt's

petite coupelle de farine de blé, ça sert à le nourrir et à l'aider à refaire sa coquille.
et couvrir le bocal avec de la moustiquaire scotchée.

----------


## Saigure

*Hemka* : Je n'ai aps d'os de seiche sous la main mais j'habite Paris, on y trouve de tout facilement  :Smile: . 
C'est l'os de seiche comme celui qu'on met dans la cage des oiseaux c'est bien ça dont tu me parles? Je dois la réduire en bouillie? Ou laisser l'os de sèche entier? 

*Kyt's* : Le bocal je l'ai couvert d'aluminium dans lequel j'ai fait des tas de tits trous, ça va aussi?
Ok pour la farine de blé, je vais la mélanger avec de la coquille duf écrasée du coup!

*Des gens ici ayant déjà donné de la banane ou du kiwi aux escargots pour confirmer que ce n'est pas toxique pour eux?*

----------


## Kyt's

Oui l'alu ça va mais c'est moins solide.
Os de seiche en poudre (le tel quel, le mien n'y touche pas).
Essaie de trouver un bocal assez large ou un saladier en verre.

----------


## Saigure

Un truc large? Ok. Tu fais bien de me le dire car le bocal est plus haut que large.

Merci pour les conseils, ça rassure  :Smile: .

----------


## Hemka

banane kiwi: pas essayé! 

En revanche, j'ai trouvé le mien sur des fraises, et j'en lu ensuite que les escargots adorent les feuilles de fraisier - donc tu peux éventuellement manger les fraises et lui laisser les feuilles  :Smile:

----------


## Saigure

Ma pauvre, je serai la première RAVIE de manger des fraises et de pouvoir disposer de feuilles de fraisier mais habiter le plein Paris n'est pas toujours un avantage en fait :/.
Monsieur Isidore Poireau devra se contenter de farine / coquille d’œuf et radis ce soir (et de banane et kiwi si quelqu'un me dit que je peux), c'est tout ce que j'ai. Demain j'irai acheter de la salade, une tomate et de l'os de seiche.

----------


## Chenille

J'aime bien la personne qui veut du bio mais booouh un escargot :mais:

J'espère qu'il va se requinquer  ::  (M'enfin il est bien tombé, c'est déjà parti pour ^^)

----------


## Kyt's

Tu n'as pas d'endives, de carottes, de chou vert, de pomme sous la main ?

----------


## Calymone

Moi, il ne veut rien manger d'autre que de la verdure, alors tous les 2-3 jours, je dois aller faire la cueillette dans mon jardin, et j'ai bien galérer cet hiver car l'herbe était hyper courte ...
Les légumes, à part la salade il ne veut rien entendre !!

Alors jel ui met du lière, différentes herbes, du pissenlit, de la salade et des plantes vertes que je trouve dans mon jardin, je suis ravie que le printemps soit là, la récolte est meilleure ^^

----------


## Saigure

J'ai du chou mais du chou chinois, pas du chou vert. Ca va aussi?

----------


## Hemka

Ah j'oubliais un truc! 
Ca paraît évident mais... il faut laver très soigneusement les aliments que tu donnes aux escargots, sans ça il risque de rester des traces de pesticides qui pourraient lui être fatals. 
A propos de salades, il semble qu'ils aient leurs préférences: le mien se baffre de laitue, mais n'a jamais voulu toucher la mâche. 

Fraises: bah moi j'habite Lyon, niveau fraisiers c'est pas bien mieux fourni que Paris  ::  En fait j'achète des fraises toutes bêtes en barquettes, sans feuilles mais elles ont encore une petite "collerette" de verdure, et c'est que que je donne à l'escargot.

----------


## Saigure

On achète tous nos fruits et légumes en boutique bio donc ça devrait aller  :: . Je vais tenter divers salades / verdures alors, mâche, endive, laitue ^^. 
Là il me restait de la mâche au frigo aussi.

*Donc menu de ce soir pour Monsieur Isidore Poireau : mâche + feuille de chou chinois + rondelles de radis rose + feuille de radis rose + farine de blé et coquille duf.*

Oki pour la collerette des fraises, mais du coup pour l'instant de toute manière pas de fraises au biocoop donc je tenterai pas dans l'immédiat. Mais elles vont arriver donc je retiens!

EDIT : héhé, il a déjà quitté sa feuille de poireau pour venir fouiller dans la coupelle de légumes  :Smile: .

----------


## Hemka

'tention quand même, il existe des pesticides bio

En tt cas, perso je me laisserais bien tenter par la salade composée de ton escargot... quoique sans les coquilles d'oeuf!  :Smile:

----------


## Saigure

Dites les gens, c'est normal que Isidore ben il ait été capable de reconstruire, carrément de refabriquer toute une partie de coquille en une nuit?
Ca se voit que ce n'est pas "solide" mais c'est bien là, là où hier il n'y avait plus rien. Avec Seb on est bluffé. C'était un gros morceau quand même!

----------


## Chenille

Photo !

----------


## Kyt's

Heu... Non  ::

----------


## Saigure

... Ben pourtant j'ai toujours le bout tombé. Et sa coquille est entière là. C'est pas lisse lisse, mais y'a un nouveau truc qui bouche.

----------


## Saigure

J'ai essayé de prendre des photos!


Voici le loustic en question :




Si jamais on voit pas bien, vous avez le droit à une sublime photo qui "aide" à mieux visualiser la zone qui hier était sans rien, et là ben heu, y'a un truc :




Pis le morceau de coquille tombée hier aprem, sur mon ongle pour que vous vous fassiez une idée de la taille quand même (c'est pas rien quand on voit la taille de Isidore) :



Je suis pas folle, y'a bien un nouveau truc qui s'est construit? Seb et moi même aimerions être rassuré sur notre état mental.

----------


## Chenille

C'est un matrice de glycoprotéine  :: 

http://www.gireaud.net/coquille.htm

 ::

----------


## Saigure

Donc pour répondre à ma question si dessus : il y a bien un truc je ne suis pas folle? 
Je suis vraiment surprise par la rapidité avec laquelle la coquille se répare! En une nuit on voit déjà une évolution, j'aurai pensé que c'était beaucoup plus long...
Mère nature, mère nature...

----------


## Chenille

En quat'jours la dame dit là: http://escargots.forumgratuit.ch/t255-coquille-cassee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Saigure

4 jours? Oki  :Smile: .
Il est téméraire en tout cas! Il escalade tout. Et c'est la première fois que je peux voir vraiment un escargot manger, avec le tit bout de radis qui gigote devant sa bouille quoi. J'adore.

----------


## Chenille

Vidéo !

 :: 

Sûr que la rapidité est impressionnante (le comble pour un escargot  :: ), c'est sans doute grâce à tout le calcium et la bonne nourriture que vous lui donnez aussi  :Smile:

----------


## Calymone

Voui, toute la coquille d'Handi ressemble à ça aussi, c'est dur (moins qu'une vraie coquille) et c'est pour ça que je pense que le relâcher lui le tuerait car il se ferait bouffer ...

----------


## mademoisellecha

> 4 jours? Oki .
> Il est téméraire en tout cas! Il escalade tout. Et c'est la première fois que je peux voir vraiment un escargot manger, avec le tit bout de radis qui gigote devant sa bouille quoi. J'adore.


T'entends le bruit de ouf que ça fait un escargot quand ça mange ?? Un jour j'ai donné une feuille de laitue à un escargot trouvé dans le jardin; au calme, sans bruits autour, on les entend mâcher, ça m'avait tuée sur place  ::  ils font crounch crounch !!

----------


## Saigure

LOL non on va essayer d'entendre du coup *mademoisellecha*!
Déjà ce matin à 7h avec Seb on était comme 2 abrutis fascinés à l'observer se pencher sur la coupelle de farine / coquille d’œuf broyée, s'en mettre plein la tronche puis voir le truc disparaître. 

*Calymone :* Yep je comprends ta crainte. ​

----------


## Chenille

Comment va le mini-maçon, l'ouvrage avance ?  ::

----------


## Saigure

Alors oui, c'est même le moins que l'on puisse dire... Puisqu'il n'arrête plus lol. Depuis que je vous ai mis une photo on a l'impression qu'il a presque doublé de volume. Je dirai qu'il a continué à fabriquer de la coquille là sur encore 1 cm en plus que sa coquille initiale. 

Il mange de la fraise (la collerette ET le fruit) car entre temps les premières fraises sont arrivées à notre biocoop (youhouuuu, Isidore et moi même nous entendons à merveille à ce niveau là, je mangerai une barquette par jour si je pouvais ), il aime les radis (avec sa feuille), je lui ai même acheté des feuilles de pissenlit que j'ai acheté car j'ai vu au moins un escargot ici qui adorait ça. Puis il a goûté roquette / épinard / endive mais c'est un peu mitigé.
Il adore le mélange de farine de blé / coquille duf que je concasse.

Il est très curieux et sort de sa coquille dès que je m'occupe de lui. Pis il fait prison break sur ma table de cuisine le temps que je lui change sa nourriture et que je ré humidifie l'habitat de monsieur. 

On se disait avec Seb que les escargots sont vraiment très très intéressants à observer.

----------


## Saigure

Plus rien n'arrête Isidore!!!
Il a littéralement doublé de volume...  
J'ai remis les petites flèches et des sortes de pointillés pour montrer sa taille quand je l'ai trouvé il y a 15 jours par rapport à maintenant. Il n'arrête plus de grandir, limite je vois chaque matin une évolution. 
Et quand je lui donne à manger il vient toujours me voir lol.  

Par contre il garde un point + clair en plein milieu de sa coquille qui est beaucoup moins solide que le reste, fait chier (on voit un peu cette zone juste au dessus de la flèche du haut).

----------


## Kyt's

Il profite bien ! 
Il est sorti d'affaire c'est sûr  :Smile:

----------


## lily130/8

> et surtout du lierre car il parait que les escargots adorent ça !


je ne sais pas qui t'a dit ça mais le lierre est extrêmement toxique pour les escargots! normalement ils le "savent" et n'en mangent pas, mais il vaut mieux pas prendre de risque et ne pas leur en mettre.



> *Des gens ici ayant déjà donné de la banane ou du kiwi aux escargots pour confirmer que ce n'est pas toxique pour eux?*


oui!



> J'ai du chou mais du chou chinois, pas du chou vert. Ca va aussi?


oui!

et sinon je vois beaucoup parler de salade... la laitue c'est bien mais pas très nutritif, il vaut mieux donner une variété de fruits et légumes (bios ou épluchés)

----------


## Saigure

Super, merci pour l'info banane / kiwi *lily* ça j'en ai toujours à la maison donc je vais tenter dès demain matin du coup. 
Ce soir j'ai acheté du chou kalé pour Isidore, pour tenter un nouveau truc donc demain ça sera tout nouveau pour lui : petite salade de banane - kiwi _ chou kalé.

Pour la laitue je veux bien croire mais faut lui expliquer à Isidore que c'est po nutritif... Parce que lui nettement c'est ce qu'il aime, il est trop drôle il emporte même avec lui des morceaux de laitue sur son plafond et je le retrouve en mode cochon pendue mi bave / mi laitue le matin.
Pourtant je vous ai écouté j'ai tenté : la mâche, la roquette, le pissenlit, l'endive, la carotte, la fraise etc et il n'y touche PAS ce petit monstre.
Juste la laitue et les radis (radis + fanes).

----------


## lily130/8

tu vas finir par le rendre capricieux ^^
perso je donne qu'une sorte d'aliment par jour, comme ça ils ne choisissent pas, ils mangent ce qu'il y a  :: 

aujourd'hui c'est radis! (et os de seiche et poudre de coquille d’œuf en permanence)

----------


## Chenille

Gni  :: 

Tu lui as fait des ptits points comme sur tes ongleuh  :: 

Y'a des ptêt des astuces pour consolider la ptite partie moins solide ? Je chercherai  ::

----------


## Saigure

Ouaip, si tu trouves un truc pour sa coquille dit moi! 

Lol, oui je fais des points partout. Une sorte de névrose.  
(même sur les coquilles de noix je fais ça oui oui, j'essaye de me soigner mais c'est pas facile tous les jours)

----------


## Kyt's

Mon petit escargot rescapé avec son apex tout pourri  ::

----------


## Saigure

Holala pétard, c'est impressionnant pauvre bonhomme. Là du coup tu es sure qu'il va survivre?

----------


## Kyt's

Ah mais là, c'est hyper reconstitué ! L'apex, il n'avait presque plus rien.
Ca va faire quoi, 2 ans et 1/2 que je l'ai récupéré...

----------


## Saigure

:Smile: ! C'est impressionnant!

----------


## Kyt's

C'est clair que dans la nature, il n'aurait aucune chance, son trou apex étant une ouverture pour toutes les petites bestioles comme les fourmis.
Il était tout minus tout très fracassé quand je l'ai eu. 
Il a beaucoup progressé.

----------


## Kyt's

Sinon, concernant la croissance :
_L'escargot est adulte lorsque sa coquille est "bordée", c'est-à-dire qu'un petit bourrelet est formé à l'extrémité de la coquille. Généralement, il ne grandit plus à ce stade là._

----------


## Chenille

> C'est une matrice de glycoprotéine 
> 
> http://www.gireaud.net/coquille.htm


C'est écrit dans ce lien là, si tu n'as pas lu, c'est intéressant  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

Cargo montre son bourrelet. Pas complexé pour 2 sous l'animal

----------


## lily130/8

je sais pas si sa coquille se reconstruira plus que ça... tu as déjà essayé la poudre d'os de seiche?

----------


## Kyt's

Non, ce ne sera pas mieux question coquille. C'est drôlement bien déjà, on partait de loin. Je ne pensais pas qu'il allait survivre et refaire son apex.
Oui, il a tout eu

----------


## lily130/8

et du coup tu penses ne jamais le relâcher? (désolée si tu l'as déjà dis ^^)

----------


## Kyt's

(Oui, déjà dit) Je ne donne pas cher de sa coquille dehors.  
Ca fait 2 ans et 1/2 / 3 ans que je l'ai recueilli.
Il a droit à ses petits tours sur le balcon.

----------


## lily130/8

ok!
c'est mignon les tours sur le balcon ^^

----------


## pitzouille

Hello,
je viens de tomber sur votre forum et ça tombe super bien.
ce week end , avec mes filles , nous nous sommes promené et ramasser des fleurs et en rentrant chez nous, nous avions un petit invité collé sous notre sac.
c'est un bébé escargot, sa coquille est un peu fendu et elle est toute molle.
j'ai trouver votre forum super , car je m'inquiétais de ne pas le voir manger la salade...
j'ai remplacer le couvercle en plastique troué par une moustiquaire entouré d'un elastique et ajouter un bouchon de farine , et depuis direct il se gave .
merci pour tous vos conseils  :Smile:

----------


## Chenille

> Ouaip, si tu trouves un truc pour sa coquille dit moi!


http://paris-aqua.fr/new/fr/mineraux...bon-250ml.html  :Smile:

----------


## Marie07lk

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai 13 ans et je suis passionnée par tout ce qui est animaux, insectes, etc...
Je fais depuis bientôt 1 ans un élevage de 8 escargots, au début ils étaient minuscules et maintenants ils sont bientôt à leur taille adultes, et je surnomme l'un d'entre eux "le p'tit maladroit de la bande" car c'est le seul qui s'est cassé la coquille en tombant du "toit" du vivarium; plus de 4 fois !! Il avait un petit trou au dessus de la coquille au niveau du poumon, mais ça n'a pas touché ses organes. Oufff !
Sauf que cette fois il s'est fait un grande failure sur tout le dessus (en arc de cercle ducoup) et à peine je le touche la coquille se casse... Ducoup je n'ose pas mettre du sparadra... :/
J'ai lu votre forum, qui est vraiment super ;-) honnêtement bien sûr :-) j'ai tout trouvé ce qu'il me fallait, la coquille d'oeuf pas encore essayé mais la farine (que je viens de lui donner pour la première fois) il s'est "jeté"
dessus et n'arrête pas d'en manger, il en avait plein la tête c'était drôle, ducoup il essayait de la récupérer et je voyais son p'tit bout d'langue qui sortait, hi hi hi :-)
Enfin bref, j'ai aussi vaporisé de l'eau, ça il a vraiment apprécié aussi. 
Donc merci pour vos conseils ! ;-)
Avez-vous d'autres conseils à me proposer pour soigner mon p'tit maladroit ? Il est quand même assez arrangé donc si vous en avez en réserve j'accepte vonlontier ! ;-)
Merci d'avance et bonne soirée !

----------


## lily130/8

met lui rapidement de la coquille d'oeuf et/ou un os de seiche et évite de le manipuler  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Mon petit Cargo est mort.

----------


## Physalie

oooh non  :: il avait quel âge environ ?
je suis vraiment désolée Kyt's... je viens de donner à boire aux miens....il fait chaud pour eux..

----------


## Kyt's

3 ans au moins.
C'est la chaleur qui l'a certainement tué, son pied et sa tête étaient tout asséchés.
Je l'ai humidifié, massé, il s'est un peu réhydraté mais pas assez pour sortir ses petites cornes.
Il va me manquer (et à Gris aussi, il passait de longs moments à l'observer).

----------


## Physalie

:Frown:  
ptit loup..
c'est clair qu'il a fait très très chaud. Les miens vont dans les soucoupes des plantes pour boire! je n'avais jamais vu ça.
caresses à Gris, il est superbe soit dit en passant sur la photo de ton avatar !

----------


## matitine

SOSSSSS ! hier en fermant mes volets roulants, j'ai écrasé un escargot! Voila, je lui ai brisé tout un coté  mais le cortex est épargné. Je l'ai mis dans une boite avec de la terre bien mouillée + de la farine T65 (j'avais que celle la en bio)+ des jeunes pousses + du persil + une feuille d'épinard + une fane de radis. Que faire de plus? Et dans quoi je peux mettre l'eau? La j'ai fait une ptite "piscine" de terre et j'ai mis l'eau dedans, mais elle disparait vite. Par ailleurs, je ne sais pas comment fermer la boite. Hier à la rache, j'ai mis un morceau de carton troué. Mais du coup, il est un peu dans le noir. Des idées?

----------


## Jess-du-51

Pour l'eau tu peux simplement mouiller les feuilles que tu lui donnes à manger. Et ensuite tous les jours, vaporiser un peu d'eau avec un "pshtt pshtt" pour faire comme de la pluie.

Pour le couvercle, moi sur ma boite j'avais mis un petit grillage très très fin (un truc vert à très fines mailles, genre moustiquaire). Ça laisse passer la lumière.

Patience pour le soigner, ça prend vraiment longtemps pour qu'il refasse sa coquille!

----------


## matitine

Merci, mais j'ai pas de pscht pscht  :Frown:

----------


## Jess-du-51

alors contente-toi de lui mouiller ses légumes, je pense que ça fera l'affaire!

----------


## armandine

J'espère que je ne leur casserai pas leurs coquilles. Il y a plein d'escargots dans mon jardin, de toutes les tailles, de toutes les couleurs. Les photos ne sont pas bonnes mais je voulais vous montrer mon "trésor". C'est d'ailleurs ma hantise quand je marche dans le jardin, après les pluies.(je peux vous dire que je marche précautionneusement les yeux rivés au sol.... )et pour la distribution régal de salade et melon......Parce que malheureusement, quand j'écrase un escargot, je ne peux plus rien faire pour lui car les fonctions vitales sont touchées.

----------


## Vero62840

Bonjour, jai récupérer 4 bébé escargots pour mon fils, il y a un dont la coquille est très molle...est il possible quelle durcisse?suffit til dacheter un os de seiche ou vaut il mieux le laisser en liberté pour quil trouve ce dont il a besoin? 
Merci pour vos reponse☺

----------


## Kyt's

Bonsoir,
Laissez-les dehors et emmenez votre fils les observer dans leur milieu naturel.

----------


## armandine

Les jeunes escargots ont la coquille beaucoup plus molle que celles des adultes. Et d'ailleurs, il faut faire très attention quand on les prends entre les doigts car elle est vraiment très fragiles. Elle va se solidifier avec le temps et dans la nature, les escargots trouvent toutes sortes d'oligoéléments et de nutriments dont ils ont besoin pour leur croissance et celle de leur coquille ainsi que pour leur santé. Donc, laissez les libres et ne les rendez pas prisonniers. Ce sont des animaux "sauvages" et qui savent se débrouiller parfaitement dans la nature. Comme le dit kyt's, ce sera bien plus intéressant pour votre fils de les observer en milieu naturel et pas dans un lieu artificiel qui de toute façon ne leur conviendra pas et sera une contrainte pour eux. La liberté est un bien précieux pour tout être vivant sur cette planète.
La seule dérogation à cette privation de liberté est de sauver un animal blessé pour le relacher ensuite dans son milieu naturel. Et ici ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Kyt's

J'ai ramassé un ptit machin sur le trottoir.
Je n'y crois pas trop car jeune et coquille ultra fine, en plus d'avoir été bien écrabouillé.
On tente quand même...

----------


## Astrid57

Cette semaine, un copain de classe de mes filles sonne à la porte "Bonjour... Dis... Tu peux faire quelque chose?" Il ouvre la main et... un escargot à la coquille cassée!
Donc, je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps il est comme ça (mes filles disent que ça fait une petite semaine qu'il l'a chez lui, tentant de le soigner mais que ne voyant pas d'amélioration, il me l'a amené), mais on va tenter de le requinquer ce petit avant relâchage dans le jardin...  ::

----------


## Léa35160

Bonjour moi j'ai un escargot qui s'appelle Lara bonne chance aussi a Crocro mais elle prefere monté que mangé est se normal ou pas . Aussi Catis j'aimerais bien aussi avoir une envelope avec tout dedans pour que ma petite Lara est tout Merci si tu veut bien.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          VIVE LARA ET CROCRO ET TOUS LES ESCARGOTS.

----------


## Léa35160

Rebonjour merci de me répondre vite j'ai un autre escargot Hugo,plus jeune et sa coquille s'est carrement enlevé est se que avec la poudre d'oeuf et la farine melangé sa peut marché . Pour l'instant il va bien a voir demain mais du coup c'est une limace
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lily130/8

à mon avis c'est foutu pour lui :/

----------


## Astrid57

Je pense aussi que ce n'est malheureusement pas récupérable...  :Frown:

----------


## monloulou

une idée comme ça : est-ce réparable avec une autre coquille vide en taillant un peu ? ou une coquille d'œuf dur ?

----------


## Léa35160

merci pour vos réponses parce que enfaite c'est pas le fait que ce sois une limace mais s'est que j'ai peur car de base c'est un escargot est se que comme c'est une limace il mourra plus vite.                                                                                                                                                                                  Bref,j'espere qu'il va survivre . Sinon pour les bébés comme faut faire . Ensuite Astrid je t'adore

----------


## Origan

Je vous rejoins au club. J'ai trouvé un escargot (il m'a dit s'appeler Alfred  ::  ) avec la coquille fendue. 
J'ai lu les premières pages donc il a ce qu'il faut, il mange bien la farine, car ses tortillons de crottes sont blancs,j'ai plus de doutes concernant les morceaux de coquilles d'oeufs, il préfère la laitue à la courgette, etc.
Ca va faire 5 jours. La coquille est déjà plus ferme. En fait, je pense que j'aurais dû scotcher les deux parties de la coquille bord à bord de suite car maintenant il y a une différence de niveau, 2 mm, comme nous avec de grosses cicatrices qui n'ont pas eu un strip ou des points de suture :/


Ma question est : est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée du temps que ça mettra pour que cette différence de niveau puisse se "boucher" ? ou se renforcer suffisamment pour que je puisse le remettre dehors ?


Il a également été un peu éraflé à l'apex mais rien de grave a priori.  
Actuellement, il est en haut de son habitat (il adore rester tête en bas).

----------


## Kyt's

Ça fait une fente ?
Le mien a gardé ce jour dans la coquille toute sa vie durant.

En ce moment, c'est l'hécatombe. J'en ramasse plein sur les trottoirs pour les remettre en sécurité. Il y en a des tas écrabouillés par les passants.
J'en ai recueilli récemment 2 qui n'ont pas survécu et aujourd'hui de nouveau un petit pensionnaire pour lequel l'espoir est mince.

----------


## Origan

Oui, ça fait une fente.Je crois que ça va faire pareil car les deux parties ne sont plus mobiles l'une envers l'autre, elles semblent s'être soudées.
Alfred a une vraie passion pour la farine et la carotte.

----------


## lully03

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai trouvé votre site pour venir en aide à nos chers petits amis animaux. J'ai marché sur un escargot ce matin, il vit encore je lui ai mis de la salade, de l'eau, un bout de carotte et de la farine sur les conseils que j'ai lus sur cette discussion. J'ai mis le tout dans une assiette creuse mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il mange. Je vois une sorte de coeur battre. Le centre de sa coquille est encore fixé à son corps (je suppose). J'aimerais vraiment le sauver, mais puis-je avoir d'autres conseils ? le mettre plutôt dans une boîte ? la farine se mouille, comment faire pour qu'elle reste sèche ? merci pour votre aide car je suis vraiment inquiète... ::

----------


## Kyt's

Mettre la farine dans un petit couvercle de pot (à confiture, à câpres etc. bien nettoyé) pour la séparer.
Il dort ses cornes, sa tête ?
Sa coquille est très abîmée ?

----------


## lully03

Bonjour, merci pour votre réponse. J'avais mis la farine sur une feuille de salade, mais je vais faire comme vous dites. IL faut mettre combien en farine ? oui je vois qu'il dort, il fait des pauses, ne bouge plus, je vois son coeur (je crois) battre, ses organes sont à vif mais pas abîmés. Il lui reste le morceau de coquille au niveau de l'apex, sinon tout le reste de la coquille est parti. Il est vraiment à vif. Je n'arrive pas à voir s'il mange. Il se déplace, puis il dort, etc... Parfois je le vois baisser sa tête, ses cornes sont bien sorties, puis parfois il met sa tête complètement en arrière, puis se remet droit.

----------


## Kyt's

Pardon, je voulais écrire _il sort ses cornes_.
S'il les sort, c'est plutôt bon signe.
Les indices qui montrent qu"Il mange : les feuilles de salade rognées et les crottes (blanches s'il a consommé de la farine).
Il est nécessaire de l'hydrater (un pschitt ou mieux, un brumisateur d'eau comme on utilise pour notre visage).
Voilà, c'est loin d'être gagné mais pas impossible puisque l'apex ne semble pas touché.
Éviter aussi de le manipuler.

----------


## lully03

Pour l'instant je ne vois rien de mangé, il se promène autour de l'assiette où je l'ai mis, je ne vois pas de crottes non plus. Oui, il "sort" ses cornes, lève la tête. Et il "dort" aussi, je le vois inerte pendant plusieurs heures puis se promener à nouveau. Mais s'il ne mange pas, combien de temps va t'il tenir ?

En fait je n'ai pas de pschitt neutre, ceux que j'ai ont encore les odeurs des produits qu'il y avait dedans, donc j'ai rempli une petite seringue et je sors l'eau au goutte à goutte, je lui en mets sur les côtés de son corps ainsi que sur sa longueur du corps, il ne se recroqueville pas quand je lui mets, je le fais régulièrement.

Je lui ai mis de la farine et des coquilles d'oeufs réduites en poudre, j'ai mélangé le tout et mis dans un petit couvercle à confiture miniature, mais il n'a rien pris.

Il me fait mal au coeur car tout est à vif, je ne sais pas si je dois aussi mouiller là où il manque toute la coquille ?

Je lui ai mis aussi un petit morceau de tomate.

J'aimerais mettre une photo ou une vidéo mais je ne trouve pas où le faire. Merci encore pour vos conseils....

----------


## lily130/8

il faudrait aussi lui mettre une source de calcium, idéalement os de seiche, sinon coquille d'oeuf

----------


## lully03

oui j'ai mis de la coquille d'oeuf que j'ai broyée en poudre, mais il ne mange rien apparemment.

----------


## Léa35160

Snif Hugo a été desséché et Lara enfuie et le couple de escargot je l'ai relaché OUIN mais bon temps que Croco est toujours la sa va Snif

----------


## krissou

Je viens de découvrir cette discussion passionnante.
Je voudrais juste donner ma méthode pour "réparer" les coquilles d'escargot :
Quand l'accroc n'est pas trop grand, je prélève un morceau de la membrane blanche qui se trouve sous les coquilles d'oeuf et je le pose comme un pansement sur la coquille de l'escargot.  Pas besoin de colle car le blanc d'oeuf fait comme une espèce de colle.
Il faut juste que la coquille de l'escargot soit bien sèche.
Sinon, quand la coquille est un peu plus disloquée, j'utilise une fine bandelette de film alimentaire que je fais tenir avec un peu de salive ou encore mieux de la bave d'escargot !
Voilà, j'espère que ces petits trucs vous permettront de sauver d'autres escargots !

----------


## sophieⓋ

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis ravie de voir qu'il existe plein de gens attentionnés et dingos des escargots. Je suis déjà tombée sur ce forum à l'automne 2015, lorsque j'avais découvert dans mon jardin un escargot sans coquille que j'avais essayé de sauver, en vain...
Mais j'ai un témoignage plus sympathique à vous apporter, histoire de redonner espoir à tous ceux qui rencontrent des escargots à la coquille cassée! car il y a hélas peu de happy ends. Mais il y en a quand même!  :Smile: 

Un matin de juin, alors que j'ouvrais les volets de la porte-fenêtre de ma chambre, ceux-ci ont heurté un gros Bourgogne, craquant sa coquille à deux endroits! heureusement plutôt en périphérie, l'apex était intact, mais c'était quand même pas joli-joli... J'étais paniquée et désolée.


Pièce jointe 330977
Ramassant des infos à droite à gauche, dont sur ce fil, j'ai opté pour des pansements et du sparadrap, afin de maintenir les petits morceaux de coquille qui s'étaient détachés et pour protéger le corps de l'escargot, qui était à l'air par endroits. Il avançait sans peine. Je lui ai donné de la farine sur le bout de mon index pour qu'il puise les nutriments nécessaires à la consolidation de sa coquille, il a tout mangé. J'ai choisi de l'appeler Gary, voyez comme il est beau mon Gary:

Pièce jointe 330988

Puis je l'ai mis dans l'oseille vers d'autres Bourgogne, espérant qu'il tienne le choc. Le lendemain, il était toujours dans l'oseille mais s'était un peu déplacé, il avait fait un gros caca et allait visiblement bien.

Pièce jointe 330989

Les jours suivants, je ne le retrouvais plus. J'étais assez inquiète parce que je souhaitais suivre son état de santé et refaire son pansement si nécessaire, mais je me disais que s'il menait sa vie tranquillement et pouvait aller loin, c'était plutôt bon signe. Je menais la mienne aussi, parcourant de temps en temps le jardin à sa recherche. Jusqu'à ce qu'un orage carabiné se déclare, en juillet. C'était trois semaines après avoir malencontreusement blessé Gary en ouvrant mes volets! J'étais sortie pour voir l'état du potager et j'ai finalement retrouvé mon gros Gary au pied du cerisier, avec son pansement un peu terreux mais toujours collé à sa coquille:

Pièce jointe 330995

Je ne vous dis pas la joie! C'était assez inattendu.

Pièce jointe 330998

à partir de là, je me suis dit qu'il était sauvé et qu'il n'y avait plus lieu de s'inquiéter. Je l'ai pris sur mon bras, lui ai donné de l'oseille qu'il a dévorée. Je n'ai pas osé décoller son pansement pour regarder en dessous, je l'ai juste remis là où je l'ai retrouvé. 

Puis, comme la fois précédente, je ne l'ai pas retrouvé le lendemain ni les jours suivants, jusqu'à aujourd'hui! Cela faisait facilement un mois que je ne l'avais pas vu. Donc tout va bien, Gary reste dans mon jardin, je le retrouve à l'occasion après une forte pluie. Là je lui ai enlevé son pansement, sa coquille est encore abîmée mais largement consolidée, surtout à l'un des deux impacts (au bord de la coquille) où un morceau entier s'est reformé. L'autre impact, derrière sa coquille (du côté opposé à celui où se trouve l'apex), est encore fragile on dirait, quoiqu'il a une membrane transparente et solide aux endroits où c'était troué. Dans le doute je lui ai remis deux petits pansements, il n'a pas bronché et mangeait tranquillement un bout de salade frisée que je lui ai donné.
Pièce jointe 331000Pièce jointe 331001

Voilà! Gary me semble heureux et en bonne santé, je veille sur lui! 
Merci à tou-te-s les sauveurs/euses d'escargots et à leurs précieux conseils  

Pièce jointe 331002

PS: est-ce la saison des naissances d'escargots? Il y a un nombre incroyable de tout petits bébés complètement adorables!

----------


## lully03

merci pour vos conseils krissou et pour votre jolie histoire Sophie, mais malheureusement, mon escargot est mort hier. Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé. Mettre un pansement me paraissait difficile car sa coquille était complètement enlevée, il n'y avait que sa peau molle. 

Mais il me paraissait en forme, il avait quitté mon assiette, puis saladier pour traverser l'évier et monter sur un pot d'une plante que j'avais mise dans l'évier pour l'arroser. Il se baladait dans la terre, autour du pot, ainsi que sur les feuilles. 
Parfois il s'endormait accroché au pot et trempant son derrière dans l'eau de la coupelle. Par contre je ne le voyais jamais manger. Il n'a jamais touché la farine et les coquilles d'oeufs, ni les légumes que je lui avais mis.
Pensez-vous qu'il ait attrapé des bactéries vu qu'il se baladait dans ce pot et touchait les feuilles de ma plante ? Est-il possible que c'était toxique pour lui ?
En tout cas, merci pour votre aide, je suis quand même dépitée de ne pas avoir pu le sauver....

----------


## krissou

> Mettre un pansement me paraissait difficile car sa coquille était complètement enlevée, il n'y avait que sa peau molle. 
> Pensez-vous qu'il ait attrapé des bactéries vu qu'il se baladait dans ce pot et touchait les feuilles de ma plante ? Est-il possible que c'était toxique pour lui ?


Je ne pense pas qu'il ait attrapé une maladie ou que la plante était toxique pour lui. En fait, je crois qu'un escargot ne peut pas vivre sans coquille. Il peut simplement survivre quelques jours. Pour qu'il ait une chance de s'en sortir, il faut qu'il reste au moins l'apex pour protéger les organes vitaux.

PS : je n'arrive pas à lire les photos de Sophie. Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à les voir ? je ne sais pas si ça vient de mon ordi..

----------


## lully03

> Je ne pense pas qu'il ait attrapé une maladie ou que la plante était toxique pour lui. En fait, je crois qu'un escargot ne peut pas vivre sans coquille. Il peut simplement survivre quelques jours. Pour qu'il ait une chance de s'en sortir, il faut qu'il reste au moins l'apex pour protéger les organes vitaux.
> 
> PS : je n'arrive pas à lire les photos de Sophie. Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à les voir ? je ne sais pas si ça vient de mon ordi..


ben oui il avait encore son apex, aucun organe n'était abîmé il était juste à nu sur le dessus. Et j'avais remarqué que ça commençait à se reformer car je ne voyais plus son coeur battre à travers sa peau, donc ça s'était bien reformé dans l'ensemble.
Moi non plus je n'arrive pas à voir les photos de Sophie. Par contre, j'aurais bien aimé mettre des photos/vidéos de mon escargot mais je ne sais pas comment il faut faire sur ce forum, merci....

----------


## Jess-du-51

je ne vois pas les photos non plus

----------


## krissou

> Par contre, j'aurais bien aimé mettre des photos/vidéos de mon escargot mais je ne sais pas comment il faut faire sur ce forum, merci....


Quand tu cliques sur "répondre" tu as un cadre qui s'affiche avec des icônes en haut. Pour les video et photos, tu cliques sur la 2ème et 3ème icône en partant de la droite.

----------


## lully03

voici le premier jour où je l'avais récupérélà c'est une semaine après

- - - Mise à jour - - -

merci krissou pour l'explication des insertions photos !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## krissou

Je n'avais jamais vu un escargot sans coquille du tout. Je crois qu'ils ne peuvent pas survivre comme ça car ils se dessèchent. Je pense que leur coquille joue un peu le rôle de la peau chez les humains.

J'ai cherché des infos sur google mais je n'ai pas trouvé de site spécialisé sur ce sujet. Comme quoi, les escargots, ça n'intéresse pas grand monde, hélas ! (sauf quand il s'agit de cuisine)

Enfin, c'est triste qu'il ne soit plus là. Tu l'as gardé combien de temps comme ça ?

----------


## lulllaby

Bonjour à Tous/tes,

Merci pour ce post et tout les conseils  trouvés, grâce à vous j'ai pu réagir rapidement avec "Quick et Flûte",  deux escargots dont les coquilles ont été bien abimées après une chute  de mon volet roulant.. Ils étaient accrochés ensemble, je ne connais pas  la durée de la gestation, mais il se peut donc qu'ils pondent dans leur  "infirmerie"..

Donc j'ai enlevé très précautionneusement les  petits morceaux de coquilles cassés restées à l’intérieur, pour le  second, j'ai du ajouter un peu d'eau car les morceaux collaient vraiment  au corps de l'escargot. Ils avaient tout les deux perdu beaucoup d'eau le temps que j'aille rechercher les infos sur internet..Un petit morceau de gaze et du sparadrap ( qui  respire, est ce que vous pensez que ça peut être un problème ? qu'il  vaudrait mieux un truc étanche ? )
et zouuu c'était reparti comme s'ils n'étaient pas blessés..je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'ils rebougent aussi rapidement..

Je  les ai donc mis dans une caisse en plastique trouée, avec de la terre,  un pied de bourrache et je met des épluchures, pomme, tomate et  salade..coquille d'oeuf + farine mélangée..

pour combien de temps pensez vous qu'il y en a pour que la coquille se refasse ?

Merci en tout cas, sans ce post je n'aurait pas su quoi faire !!

Les deux sont dans cet état, le plus gros c'est pire, mais je n'ai pas pris de photo avant..


Quick..


Quick et Flûte dans le pourpier..

----------


## krissou

bonjour et merci pour ce sauvetage (super si ce post peut aider à sauver d'autres escargots !)
Très bien pour la gaze qui respire. Il ne faut surtout pas que ce soit étanche car l'escargot respire par la coquille.
Par contre, le fait qu'ils aient perdu beaucoup d'eau, ce n'est pas très bon (c'est l'équivalent du sang).
Mais bon sur les photos, ils ont l'air en super forme donc ça devrait aller.
Je dirais environ 3 semaines pour que la coquille se refasse. Surtout ne pas enlever le sparadrap qui finira par partir seul. Il faut que la coquille soit bien solide avant de pouvoir les remettre dans la nature (loin des volets roulants) et un jour pluvieux jamais par temps sec.

----------


## lulllaby

Bonjour,

Oui, ils se déplacent, mangent et dorment tranquillement dans leur caisse..
Par contre le plus gros a beaucoup bavé ce matin ( mousse qui sortait sur le côté) est ce que c'est normal ?

Merci !

----------


## krissou

> Bonjour,
> Par contre le plus gros a beaucoup bavé ce matin ( mousse qui sortait sur le côté) est ce que c'est normal ?


Je crois que la mousse correspond à un état de stress mais ce n'est pas bien grave si c'est juste transitoire.

Pour la nourriture, ils aiment aussi les tomates et les carottes. Certains adorent les aubergines.

----------


## krissou

Lullaby, comment vont tes escargots ?

----------


## Astrid57

Bon et bien me revoilà avec mon hosto'escargots... 3 pensionnaires abîmés en cours de soins...
En attendant, mes filles font promettre à leurs copains d'école de faire attention aux escargots...

----------


## Malira

Bonjour à tous !

Ce matin en rentrant des écuries, j'ouvre mon portail et j'entends "crac". Aie... Un escargot s'était planqué entre le mur et le portail et l'ouverture a été violente pour lui. Direction internet et je tombe sur ce topic.
Donc je vais essayer d'aider mon pauvre petit escargot ! Je l'ai récupéré, il y a un gros morceau de coquille qui s'est détaché, celle sur le devant qui lui permet de rentrer sa tête, mais l'apex est toujours là. Pensez-vous que je dois essayer de recoller cette partie avec du sparadrap ? Ou bien je laisse et j'attends qu'elle se refasse ?

Je vais aller acheter un petit aquarium, de la laitue et essayer de lui installer un coin sympa. J'ai essayé de le mettre dans un gros bol avec du terreau mais visiblement ça ne lui plait pas, donc je vais aller chercher de la terre aux écuries.

J'essaye de vous mettre des photos tout à l'heure pour avoir vos avis sur ses chances de survies.
Merci pour ce topic en tout cas  :Smile:

----------


## armandine

Ils aiment aussi le melon

----------


## Malira

J'ai oublié de préciser qu'il a bavé jaune... Je ne sais pas si c'est mauvais signe ou pas :/

----------


## krissou

Pour le gros morceau de coquille qui s'est décollé, je pense qu'il est préférable de le recoller. Ce sera plus facile pour que ça se ressoude.
Pour la bave jaune, je sais juste qu'il arrive que la bave soit colorée en fonction de ce que l'escargot a mangé auparavant.
Si tu peux poster des photos..

----------


## Malira

Des nouvelles ! Il m'a fait un peu peur car malgré qu'il soit resté un long moment tout seul à la maison avec toutes les possibilités qu'il voulait de s'échapper, lorsque je suis rentrée il n'avait pas bougé d'un centimètre. Finalement il a reprit ses esprits quand je lui installait sa petite maison.
J'ai été en foret pour chercher de la terre, que j'ai mélangé avec du terreau, il a deux fleurs de pissenlit ainsi qu'une feuille, de la frisée (je n'avais pas de laitue sous la main), un radis, du lierre avec racines, de l'herbe avec racines, des feuilles mortes, une petite souche de bois et deux récipients, l'un avec de l'eau et l'autre mélange de farine et coquille d’œuf. J'ai peut-être un petit peu trop inondé la terre d'ailleurs.
Mais visiblement elle ne lui plaît pas... Je l'ai mis dedans une première fois, il a grimpé directement jusqu'au plafond la tête en bas et n'a plus bougé pendant au moins 2h. Je me suis dis qu'il fallait que je prenne mon courage à deux mains et que je lui remette son morceau de coquille. Sauf qu'elle s'est détachée au niveau de la tête, il est donc plus simple pour moi d'effectuer cette opération lorsqu'il est recroquevillé !
Mais évidemment, dès l'ouverture de l'aquarium, gambadage partie pour monsieur et même quand je le prends dans les mains, il est dehors tout content. Il se balade partout et impossible de remettre sa coquille. Il a bu car j'ai mis une grosse goutte d'eau sur son chemin et je me suis décidé à le remettre au fond en espérant qu'il se décide à manger. Malheureusement, il a regrimpé illico en haut et a reprit la même position...
J'ai l'impression qu'il réclame clairement à sortir, il est contre les grilles d'aération, coquille vers le bas et ne bouge pas.

Donc voici des photos, à vous de me dire si vous pensez que je peux le relâcher comme ça dans mon jardin ou non. Il y a déjà le sparadrap sur le morceau de coquille car je pensais pouvoir lui mettre à ce moment là. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas bien dans quelle sens je dois le positionner.
Je vais aller me coucher et le laisser tranquille, je verrais demain ce que ça donne (c'est de la farine sur sa coquille)

----------


## krissou

Ah c'est vraiment un gros morceau de coquille qui s'est détaché ! Il faut absolument la refixer, sinon, il ne pourra pas la reconstituer. C'est un morceau important apparemment car il y a la partie qui sert de base lorsqu'il veut se fixer quelque part.

C'est normal qu'il ait tendance à toujours grimper vers le haut. Tous les escargots font ça. C'est leur instinct de grimper le plus haut possible pour se mettre à l'abri des prédateurs.
Souvent, ils restent fixés en hauteur toute la journée et descendent la nuit pour manger.
Ils peuvent aussi rester fixés plusieurs jours au même endroit sans que ce soit inquiétant.

Ils ne mangent pas le lierre, ni le pissenlit, ni la frisée, ni les racines, ni les feuilles mortes. Il se peut donc qu'il essaie de sortir pour chercher une nourriture à son goût.
Essaie plutôt une tranche de tomate, un morceau de carotte, une tranche de courgette ou d'aubergine. Chaque escargot aime certains légumes et pas d'autres. A toi, de faire des essais avec les légumes que tu as sous la main !

----------


## Kyt's

Il vient d'où ce gros morceau de coquille ? Sur la photo, l'escargot a l'air entier (moins devant).

----------


## Malira

Bon, j'ai retiré la frisée, le pissenlit et les feuilles mortes. A la place j'ai mis un caillou, de la batavia, du melon et de la tomate. Mais il ne semble pas décidé à manger pour autant. Le lierre étrangement, il y avait des feuilles de grignotées ce matin.

J'aimerais lui remettre sa coquille mais à chaque fois que j'ouvre la boîte il sort de sa coquille et ne veut pas rentrer dedans. Du coup j'ai vraiment peur de mal la mettre ou de lui faire mal. Mais sa coquille se penche beaucoup, parfois j'ai peur qu'elle se détache :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça vient de devant

----------


## krissou

J'ai regardé les photos que tu as envoyées. En fait, il ne peut pas rentrer complètement dans sa coquille à cause du morceau cassé, c'est bien ça ? je vois une petite corne qui dépasse.
Le risque c'est qu'il finisse par se déssécher. Arrive t il à se fixer contre la paroi de la boîte ?

Pour remettre le morceau, tu peux manipuler l'escargot sans crainte de lui faire mal tant que tu n'appuies pas sur ses organes internes. Si tu lui faisais mal, tu le verrais tout de suite car il se rétracterait comme pour rentrer dans sa coquille.

Tiens nous au courant.

----------


## Malira

Des nouvelles !

Alors, oui il se fixe très bien tout partout. Il a la tête en bas la plupart du temps. Il arrive à se cacher quasiment complètement dans ce qui lui reste de coquille, mais j'imagine qu'il doit se sentir un peu à l'étroit par rapport à avant.

Cette nuit il a du se balader un peu car il avait mis de la coquille d'oeuf un peu partout dans la boîte et la farine était toute mouillée. J'ai donc changé la farine et je lui remettrai de la coquille d'oeuf demain.
Je crois qu'il a mangé de la batavia mais qu'il n'a pas touché au reste. Je testerai la courgette demain, on ne sait jamais...
La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il a l'air de se refaire sa coquille tout seul !! Je vous mettrai des photos demain, il y a une sorte de partie plus dure qui semble se former. J'imagine que c'est bon signe. J'ai étudié le morceau que j'ai dans tous les sens et je ne vois vraiment pas comment lui remettre ça correctement...
Par contre je pense que le sol en terre est trop humide, peut être qu'il n'y va pas à cause de ça. Donc je vais essayer de rajouter de la terre sèche pour diminuer l'humidité. 
Mais sinon il semble aller bien. Il m'a fait 2 gros cacas aujourd'hui, ça doit être bon signe  :Smile:

----------


## krissou

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles !
C'est curieux qu'il se fixe la tête en bas car habituellement ils font l'inverse. C'est peut-être parce qu'il ne peut pas faire autrement à cause du morceau de coquille manquant.

Bon, celui ci a l'air difficile côté nourriture. En général, ce qu'ils aiment tous, c'est la laitue et les carottes. Mets lui une rondelle de carotte si tu en as.

Je ne suis pas sûre qu'il arrive à refaire tout le morceau de coquille manquant. Effectivement, si tu peux envoyer des photos où l'on voit la partie qui se reforme, ce serait bien.

La terre trop humide ne leur convient pas. En plus, ça risque de faciliter le développement de moisissures. Donc, bonne idée de rajouter de la terre sèche.

----------


## Malira

Ce matin mon petit Zlatan avait grignoté le radis !  :Smile: 
Oui j'ai décidé de l'appeler Zlatan...
Il n'y avait pas de laitue quand j'ai été faire les courses, j'ai pris ce qui se rapprochait le plus... De la carotte il en a depuis vendredi mais il n'y touche pas. Je vais tout changer ce soir et cette fois il aura de la carotte bio, on verra s'il préfère  :Smile: 
Voici les photos prises hier soir, là il est perché sur une feuille de lierre depuis ce matin, je ne vais pas l'embêter tout de suite... Mais on voit bien la couche plus épaisse qui est en train de se former.

----------


## krissou

Bon, espérons que sa coquille va se reformer. Monsieur a t il trouvé une nourriture à son goût ? Comme il a l'air d'aimer le radis, tu peux essayer de lui donner les fanes.

----------


## Malira

Des nouvelles !

Zlatan va bien à priori, sa coquille continue de se reformer gentillement. Je ne le manipule pas donc je ne saurais dire si elle est solide ou non.
Par contre ce n'est pas un gros mangeur... Je pense que là j'ai fait le tour de ce que je pouvais lui donner à manger mais il n'a pas grand appétit. Ou alors je lui en mets trop et donc je ne vois pas les morceaux qui avale.
J'essayerais de vous mettre des photos ce week-end, lorsque je pourrais le prendre à la lumière du jour  :Smile:

----------


## krissou

Pour les photos, si tu peux en refaire une de face où on voit bien l'évolution de son morceau manquant.
De toutes façons, avant que ce soit solide, ça va prendre du temps.
L'automne approche, je pense que c'est normal qu'il ne mange pas beaucoup.

----------


## Malira

Coucou !

Hier soir il était en train de grimper sur la vitre du terrarium donc j'en ai profité pour le prendre en photo car c'est rare qu'il s'expose comme ça ! Il était un peu sale car il a été se rouler dans la farine  





Mais je trouve qu'on voit bien l'évolution ! Combien de temps penses-tu que cela va prendre ? Parce que je pars en vacances à la mi-octobre et même si j'ai des amies qui viennent s'occuper de mes chats, je me vois mal leur demander de s'occuper aussi d'un escargot...
Et puis je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit une bonne idée de le relâcher lorsqu'il fera déjà froid... En tout cas il a pleins de potes bien balaises qui l'attendent dans mon jardin, et ils traînent tous autour du bac à compost !

----------


## krissou

Je pense que ça prendra un mois pour qu'il refasse sa coquille. Ensuite il y a une période où la coquille est fine et fragilisée et où il faut attendre avant de pouvoir le relâcher.

Donc mi-octobre, je pense que ce sera trop tôt pour le relâcher. A la limite, pourquoi ne l'emmènes tu pas ? Ca m'est arrivé de le faire en mettant l'escargot dans un grand bocal en verre. Même s'il est dans un espace un peu réduit, c'est toujours mieux que de le relâcher sans qu'il puisse survivre.

----------


## Malira

Je ne peux pas l'emmener parce que je prends l'avion pour y aller... :/

----------


## krissou

Ben fais le voyager en soute ! non, je plaisante !
Tu pars combien de temps ? Si c'est une semaine, ton escargot peut très bien se nourrir si tu lui laisses, par exemple, une carotte à grignoter (enfin quelque chose qui ne se fane pas)
Si c'est plus longtemps, il ne te reste plus qu'à faire une petite formation à tes amies sur l'alimentation des escargots ! Ce n'est pas nécessaire de changer la nourriture tous les jours. Le principal est de retirer ce qui moisit. En plus, je suis sûre que ça va les sensibiliser à la protection de ces petites bêtes (si ça se trouve elles en ont un à la maison et n'osent pas te le dire !).

----------


## Astrid57

Allez je prends un peu de temps pour vous présenter nos petits patients...

Le premier a été récupéré entièrement fissuré et la coquille près de l'entrée cassée.


Et maintenant... Il y a encore un peu de boulot, mais ça a l'air d'aller mieux.


Un qui a une belle fissure qui se répare tranquillement

Le dernier amoché ramassé...  :: 


Et là, des escargots qui jouent à saute mouton!  ::

----------


## krissou

Finalement, c'est devenu l'hôpital des escargots chez toi ! bravo pour tous ces sauvetages  :Smile:

----------


## Astrid57

Bonjour,

Le mois d'octobre a été un peu chargé, mais voilà le bilan de l'hosto escargot... Les 4 patients se portent bien... Certains se sentent tellement bien malgré leurs coquilles cassées qu'ils nous ont fait... des bébés...  :: 

Du coup, hier, j'ai acheté une plus grande boîte pour leur aménager plus d'espace et j'ai transféré le tout... avec une moustiquaire entre le bac et le couvercle pour éviter la fuite des bébés...

Et je les ai comptés... 153 petits escargots!!!!  

Donc, ma question, je sais que les premiers temps sont souvent fatidiques chez les bébés escargots... Donc quand pensez-vous que je puisse les relâcher? Le but n'étant bien évidemment pas des les garder chez moi, juste de leur offrir le gîte et le couvert le temps qu'ils soient assez costauds pour affronter l'extérieur.

Et ensuite, question de ma fille "une fois que la maman escargot a fait des bébés, est-ce qu'elle peut en refaire d'autres?" Ma fille craint la surpopulation hospitalière (et moi aussi!  :: )

Voici quelques photos...









Désolée pour la qualité des photos, mais avec le reflet de la boîte aménagée, ce n'est pas évident.  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

famille nombreuse chez toi Astrid dis donc!  

Sinon je n'ai pas de réponse à t'apporter. J'ai également 6 minuscules bébés à la maison, mais ils ne sont pas nés chez moi, ils ont été sans doute rapportés sur des feuilles quand ma fille en ramène pour nourrir les phasmes. Je pense simplement les garder comme ça dans le terrarium jusqu'au printemps ou jusqu'à ce qu'ils  aient bien grossi. Pour l'instant ça fait 3 semaines environ et ils se portent bien.

Mais 153, c'est clair que ça fait du monde!! En même temps, c'est la preuve, s'il t'en fallait une, que tes pensionnaires se sentent bien chez toi !

----------


## cactusse

J éleve differentes especes d escargots;achatines,limicoralias,cryptozonas et ruminas decollatas


pour les coquilles cassees ,soit c est leger ils se remettent soit c est important et ils vivent en general 15 jours a ce que j ai constate

et l important c est de laisser un os de seiche,c est le plus simple pour le calcium

je vous ferai des photos!

----------


## krissou

> Et je les ai comptés... 153 petits escargots!!!!  
> Donc, ma question, je sais que les premiers temps sont souvent fatidiques chez les bébés escargots... Donc quand pensez-vous que je puisse les relâcher?


Là, je pense qu'il n'y a pas trop le choix. Il faut les relâcher sinon tu vas très vite te retrouver débordée par la situation qui va devenir ingérable. 
Pour devenir adultes et terminer leur croissance correctement, ils ont besoin d'une alimentation spécifique comme celle que donnent les éleveurs.
Plus ils vont grandir, plus ils vont avoir besoin d'espace. Ou les mettrais tu ?

----------


## krissou

> Et ensuite, question de ma fille "une fois que la maman escargot a fait des bébés, est-ce qu'elle peut en refaire d'autres?" Ma fille craint la surpopulation hospitalière (et moi aussi! )


Oui, l'escargot qui a fait des bébés peut en refaire d'autres. D'autant plus que les escargots sont hermaphrodites, chaque escargot est donc susceptible d'être une "maman escargot". Si tu laisses faire les choses, ils vont très vite être en surpopulation (ils le sont déjà avec les 153 nouveaux nés). Il faudrait que tu surveilles s'il n'y a pas d'autres oeufs qui ont été pondus et que tu les retires.

----------


## cactusse



----------


## krissou

Astrid, finalement que sont devenus tous tes escargots ? es-tu à la tête d'une famille nombreuse ?

----------


## Kyt's

Coucou par ici  :: 

Je passe tous les jours par une rue où les escargots ont le tort de s'aventurer sur le trottoir et où ils se font marcher dessus, volontairement ou non.

Hier matin, c'est sur la route que l'un d'entre eux était amoché.
Je l'ai pris et caché en lieu sûr, enfin, au max.

Hier soir, en repassant, j'ai vu qu'il n'avait pas bougé.
Il est donc venu avec moi.

Je ne sais pas s'il s'en sortira. J'espère que l'esprit de Cargo (qui a vécu des années ici) l'y aidera.


Voici donc le petit pensionnaire qui a fini par réussir à se déplier au bout de plusieurs heures :

----------


## armandine

Ca devrait pouvoir se faire. Déjà , il est déplié bien droit et en fait le centre de la coquille n'est pas touché. En mettant ce qu'il faut pour reconstituer sa coquille, elle devrait pouvoir se reconsolider. 
Il pourra donc être surement relaché après ? Une fois la coquille reconstitué, il sera un escargot pouvant revivre dans la nature. Il faut essayer de lui trouver un endroit plus sympa.

----------


## maxima

Bonjour

En ouvrant un volet ce matin, je pense avoir salement amoché cet escargot  :Frown:  Il était derrière et je ne pouvais pas le voir... Sa coquille est fendue sur toute la largeur, d'un bord à l'autre. Il en manque aussi un petit bout comme on peut le voir sur la 2ème photo. Y-a-t-il quelque chose à faire pour l'aider ou les dégâts sont-ils trop importants? Merci d'avance.

----------


## krissou

Je pense que ça devrait pouvoir se réparer. Il faudrait que tu essaies de rapprocher les 2 morceaux avec un petit morceau de sparadrap (de chaque côté, au niveau de la base de la coquille). Dis nous si tu y arrives ...

Si ça te semble trop perilleux, ne touche à rien plutôt que de risquer d'endommager encore plus la coquille.

----------


## Tanauser

Bonjour
 Je viens de recueillir un jeune escargot que j'ai sauvé ( dans une salade ) . ça m'a fait pitié qu'on le jette . Donc jessaie de le soigner : Il est très vif mais  sa coquille est molle et se désagrège, je l'ai mis dans une assiette avec de la salade et de la farine + quelques coquilles duf en morceau . Il mange mais je ne vois aucun progrès au niveau de sa coquille ( de consistance vraiment faible). - j'évite de le toucher -

Le relâcher dans la nature serait , je pense l'envoyer à la mort.
Que puis je faire d'autre ?

----------


## Kyt's

S'il est jeune, c'est normal que sa coquille soit fine.
Tu peux le garder un peu le temps qu'elle se solidifie puis le remettre dans la nature avec les siens (choisir un lieu où il n'y a pas de produit anti-limaces).

----------


## krissou

Tanauser, comment va ton escargot ? si sa coquille est molle et se désagrège, c'est sans doute parce qu'il manque de calcium.
Il est normal que la coquille d'un jeune escargot soit plutôt fine et fragile, mais ce n'est pas normal qu'elle soit molle.
Voici un site plein de conseils :
http://fr.wikihow.com/prendre-soin-d%27escargots

----------


## Sandrine777

Bonsoir, je viens de trouver ce petit escargot, mais je ne peux recoler sa coquille : une partie n'était plus la et l'autre est à l'intérieur. 
Dois je recouvrir d'un gaz tout de même ? Ou je laisse à l'air ?
 Si oui je fais tenir le gas avec de La Cole ? 

Il est dans une boite avec de l'endive, de la pomme, de La frisée, de la menthe et du basilic. 

Je vais lui faire de la coquille d'uf.

Des conseils ?

----------


## Kyt's

De la colle, non.
Avez-vous une photo ?

----------


## Sandrine777

> De la colle, non.
> Avez-vous une photo ?


Désolée je suis téléphone portable et pas évident pour mettre une photo

----------


## radegonde

Bonjour,

je sauve tous les escargots que je trouve depuis plusieurs années, et déjà il faut que ton escargot puisse s'accrocher tête en bas, par exemple tu le mets dans un saladier avec salade et mie de pain mouillée (ils en raffolent et ça aide pour fabriquer de la coquille) et au-dessus tu mets une assiette renversée, de sorte qu'il ne puisse pas sortir, mais qu'il ait quand même de l'air, et surtout, surtout, qu'il puisse se caler tête en bas.

Et aussi il paraît tout maigre sur la photo, sinon  on verrai son corps là où il y a un trou ! il a eu de la chance de tomber sur toi, il serait sans doute mort de faim sinon ! N'hésite pas avec la mie de pain trempée d'eau, tu va voir, ils adorent ça !

----------


## Sandrine777

> Bonjour,
> 
> je sauve tous les escargots que je trouve depuis plusieurs années, et déjà il faut que ton escargot puisse s'accrocher tête en bas, par exemple tu le mets dans un saladier avec salade et mie de pain mouillée (ils en raffolent et ça aide pour fabriquer de la coquille) et au-dessus tu mets une assiette renversée, de sorte qu'il ne puisse pas sortir, mais qu'il ait quand même de l'air, et surtout, surtout, qu'il puisse se caler tête en bas.
> 
> Et aussi il paraît tout maigre sur la photo, sinon  on verrai son corps là où il y a un trou ! il a eu de la chance de tomber sur toi, il serait sans doute mort de faim sinon ! N'hésite pas avec la mie de pain trempée d'eau, tu va voir, ils adorent ça !


du pain de mie ?! Je n'en ai pas mais je vais en acheter alors.
pour le moment je ne l'ai pas vu manger mais il commence à se déplacer. Je l'ai mis dans une boite a croissant et il est souvent accrocher à la verticale. (Je n'avais que ca sous la mains, c'est assez grand, Ca laisse passer l'air et Ca garde l'humidité !
il a de la coquille d'uf broyer (mais il n'y a pas encore été) et des végétaux (endive, pomme, frisé, menthe, balsamique)

----------


## radegonde

moi j'utilisais de la mie de pain de la baguette, ou du pain, enfin pas la croûte, encore que je pense qu'une fois humidifié un bout de pain quelconque doit faire l'affaire

----------


## Sandrine777

> moi j'utilisais de la mie de pain de la baguette, ou du pain, enfin pas la croûte, encore que je pense qu'une fois humidifié un bout de pain quelconque doit faire l'affaire


Alors il s'est posé la coquille en bas depuis 2 jours... et ce matin je me suis aperçue qu'il avait bouché son gros trou par un voile transparent et du coup le bout de coquille qui etait à l'intérieur a été expulsée.

par contre il n'a pas l'air de manger  :Frown:  rien ne bouge dans sa boite

----------


## radegonde

Quand j'ai des petits protégés très maigres, je les réveille tous les deux jours, en décollant très doucement, et après en les arrosant avec de l'eau, jusqu'à ce qu'ils sortent, et après je leur donne le pain imbibé d'eau et je les pose dessus (pour être sûre qu'ils le voient) et en général ils le dévorent, et après hop, ils retournent d'eux-même tête en bas, ils refont leur coquille.

Une fois j'en ai laissé un une semaine tête en bas et en fait il était mort, desséché, et aussi je pense qu'il était vraiment maigre (tout au fond de la coquille je veux dire). Sinon les escargots qui ont un peu de réserve, je les laisse plus d'un mois collés s'ils le veulent.

Actuellement j'ai récupéré 7 ou 8 petits escargots voués à une mort certaine car accrochés à une plante qui est morte de soif pendant l'été dans un bac de la mairie, et dans ce cas-là, ils arrachent la plante sans se préoccuper des escargots, évidemment. Et j'attends qu'il pleuve pour les mettre dans un environnement plus favorable.

----------


## krissou

Moi aussi je sauve régulièrement des escargots et je ne sais jamais dans quel environnement les relâcher pour qu'ils survivent sans danger. J'habite en ville et  le bitume est partout.

Il m'est arrivé d'en relâcher dans un endroit herbeux à l'écart et un peu sauvage et de m'apercevoir le lendemain que tout avait été ratiboisé par le service espaces verts de la mairie !

Je me demandais si un sous-bois verdoyant pouvait faire l'affaire mais je me dis que je n'ai jamais vu d'escargots dans un sous-bois et que ce n'est peut-être pas un endroit propice à leur survie ?

----------


## Sandrine777

> Moi aussi je sauve régulièrement des escargots et je ne sais jamais dans quel environnement les relâcher pour qu'ils survivent sans danger. J'habite en ville et  le bitume est partout.
> 
> Il m'est arrivé d'en relâcher dans un endroit herbeux à l'écart et un peu sauvage et de m'apercevoir le lendemain que tout avait été ratiboisé par le service espaces verts de la mairie !
> 
> Je me demandais si un sous-bois verdoyant pouvait faire l'affaire mais je me dis que je n'ai jamais vu d'escargots dans un sous-bois et que ce n'est peut-être pas un endroit propice à leur survie ?


ca nouvelle coquille est venue au même niveau que l'ancienne, mais maintenant qu'il a bien travaillé, il ne bouge plus  :Frown:  j'ai mis des gouttes d'eau sur son corps et il ne réagis pas

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Kyt's

Prends-le et retourne-le en frottant délicatement son pied.

----------


## Sandrine777

> Prends-le et retourne-le en frottant délicatement son pied.


J'ai chatouillé son pied avec une feuille de menthe et rien  :Frown:

----------


## Kyt's

Humidifie son pied avec un peu d'eau sur ton doigt et regarde s'il réagit.
Il te semble avoir séché ?

----------


## Sandrine777

> Humidifie son pied avec un peu d'eau sur ton doigt et regarde s'il réagit.
> Il te semble avoir séché ?


je lui ai déjà mis de l'eau sur le pied cet après midi et il n'a pas bougé
j'ai recommencé La et toujours rien

j'ai l'impression que son pied est petit et pas hydraté sans etre encore sec

----------


## Kyt's

Pose le sur une feuille de salade ou d'endive bien humide.
Ce que tu décris n'évoque rien de bon pour lui malheureusement.  ::

----------


## radegonde

Pour voir s'il est mort, il faut le toucher, et par réflexe, il bouge s'il est vivant.

S'il est vivant, il faut absolument qu'il se réveille et mange, car reconstituer leur coquille leur demande beaucoup d'énergie, et après ils semblent s'endormir d'épuisement, sans penser à manger. Dans ce cas-là, je les immerge dans l'eau 20 à 30 secondes, puis je le sors de l'eau et je vois s'il fait un effort pour se désenrouler; et uis je continue comme ça jusqu'à ce qu'il sorte. 

Après j'ai vu sur ta photo ce qui ressemble à de la farine, personnellement mes escargots n'ont jamais trop apprécié, même si j'ai lu sur d'autres site que c'était bon pour eux, par contre la mie d'une baguette trempée d'eau, c'est avec ça que j'ai eu mes plus beaux sauvetages, plus rapidement qu'avec des feuilles vertes. 

Tant qu'il n'est pas mort, il y a de l'espoir, courage !

----------


## Thaddeüsia

Bonjour, 

Je découvre avec plaisir votre forum, je me sens moins seule dans ma tentative de sauvetage de gasteropode !

Hier, je vais pour plier mon portant à linge pour le ranger et poc, un truc tombe par terre... Une coquille. Je déplie en trombe et re poc, le propriétaire de la dite coquille... 😥

J'avais appris depuis peu que les escargots pouvaient être sauvés, et ça m'avait assez traumatisée d'imaginer que j'avais tué nombre de ceux que j'avais malencontreusement écrasés par le passé pour "abréger leurs souffrances", alors que si ça se trouve ils auraient survécu... 
Donc vite, je trouve un conteneur, je l'installe avec de la laitue fraîche, de l'eau, et je m'atèle à broyer une coquille d'oeuf que je mélange avec un peu de farine.

Il était super abîmé mais très très en forme. 

Ce matin je l'ai trouvé recroquevillé, j'ai cru que c'était la fin... Je l'ai réhydraté, et pouf, il est revenu à la vie. Depuis c'est la fiesta. 

Il s'est débarrassé de petits bouts de coquille cassée.

Sa salade a été bien mangée, il y avait une crotte. 
Là il vient de se poser en hauteur... Je lui ai rajouté de la carotte pour voir. Il ne semble pas aimer le champignon de paris. 

J'essaierai de vous poster quelques photos de mini Rocky warrior... Il ne lui reste que le centre de sa coquille, d'un côté... Ça a vraiment fait casse noix entre les pieds du portant à linge... Il était planqué juste sous la jointure... Horrible le pauvre 😭

Bref, j'ai bien besoin de vos bonnes ondes, je ne sais pas du tout si il va pouvoir se retaper... Mais je vais faire ce que je peux pour l'aider.

----------


## duma762000

merci en tout cas d essayer

----------


## Evye

Comment va ton petit protégé ?

----------


## dom61

Bonjour,

Excusez moi de vous dérangez mais j'ai retrouvé sur ma terrasse il y a eus une semaine dimanche un escargot dont la coquille était cassé.
Je l'ai donc mis sur de la laitue avec de la farine mélangée à de la poudre de coquille d’œufs. Jusqu'à ce matin tout allait très bien.

Mais malheureusement ce matin en prenant la boite il est tombé dans la boîte il était en haut et a chuté et ça a craqué, la coquille fragilisée c'est détaché et maintenant nous voyons le poumons et la coquille tombée est cassée en deux.

J'ai essayé avec du sparadrap mais ça ne tient pas beaucoup... et la coquille cassée ne rejoint pas les deux extrémité on voit encore une partie du poumon. La coquille au dessus de sa tête tient bien le derrière à du mal a suivre si j'enlève le peu de sparadrap et nous voyons donc le poumons et depuis il ne dort plus comme s'il ne pouvait plus rentrer dans sa coquille.

Je lui ai donc rajouté de la mis de pain humide et une coquille d'escargot vide je ne sais pas s'il peut se reposer dedans ...

Je ne sais pas quoi faire ... Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## dom61

Et on voit son petit cœur depuis 5 min  :Frown:  que faire je suis triste si je ne peux rien faire je suis impuissante

----------


## dom61

Et on voit son petit cœur depuis 5 min  :Frown:  que faire je suis triste si je ne peux rien faire je suis impuissante

----------


## dom61

Bonjour,

Cela est arrivé lundi matin et le petit père est encore parmi nous, et pour le moment il est très actif. Une couche blanche c'est formée sur ses organes que l'on voyait.
Au début il ne rentrait plus dans sa coquille et depuis hier il peut est ce un bon signe ? Je ne sais pas...

Je continue les œufs, la farine,laitue et mie de pain humide 

J'espère qu'il va s'en sortir ... Je croise les doigts

Merci de votre réponse en tout cas

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne chance au petit père ..un tout bon rétablissement à lui !

----------


## armandine

Ils adorent egalement le melon. J'espere qu'il va s'en sortir.

----------


## dom61

Merci beaucoup pour lui ce matin il me regardait changer son cocon c'est si mignon comme s'il me "remerciait" merci pour l'idée du melon je vais en acheter cette après midi du coup

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est tout chou  tout ça ! Pleins d ondes positives pour la suite  ::

----------


## krissou

Moi aussi, récemment, j'avais recueilli un escargot qui avait perdu presque toute sa coquille (une abrutie l'avait jeté sur la route parce qu'il mangeait les plantes de son jardin). Au début, tout allait bien et je pensais l'avoir sauvé et puis il est mort au bout de 10 jours  :Frown: 
D'après ce que j'ai pu observer, c'est le dessèchement de sa membrane extérieure qui entraine la mort de l'escargot. Donc le conseil que je peux donner, c'est de l'humidifier régulièrement, mais je crains que la coquille au moins partielle soit indispensable à la survie d'un escargot.

----------


## dom61

Bonjour,

Cela fait une semaine et il est toujours là toujours actif j'espère qu'il va s'en sortir ... Et maintenant il dort de nouveau dans sa coquille

----------


## dom61

Bonjour,

Cela fait une semaine et 4 jours et il se porte toujours à merveille j'espère que cela va continuer ....

----------


## titia20090

T'as pas une petite photo à partager par hasard?
Ca serait intéressant de partager en images l'évolution du petit loup... C'est incroyable qu'il soit toujours en vie.

----------


## dom61

Bonjour,

Excusez du retard, oui j'ai des photos du 1er jour que je l'ai eus jusqu'à maintenant, il est toujours parmi nous petit père il se bat ... Là où il y a le pansement c'est son état actuel, celle où il a sa coquille c'est avant de la perdre et les deux autres photos c'est celles où l'on voyait ses organes ... Sa coquille a été cassée le 27 mai et le 4 juin il a perdu sa coquille et depuis il est toujours là très actif ... c'est impressionnant, il se bat vraiment. J'espère qu'il va s'en sortir ...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Courage petit père , tu as une super nounou !

----------


## dom61

Merci c'est gentil  :Big Grin: . J'ai pu remarquer que les escargots étaient très affectueux, je le caresse sur le côté de sa tête et il se gratte long de moi il adore ça  ::  
Je vais tout faire pour qu'il s'en sorte, je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner l'endroit où il n'y a plus sa coquille, je ne sais pas s'il pourra retourner dans la nature ...

----------


## titia20090

C'est dingue cette histoire! Allez petit warrior, sois l'exception que confirme la règle, sois cet escargot qui défit les lois de la nature et qui survis malgré ta coquille en si sale état...  Dom61 veille sur toi! 

Je croise les doigts!

----------


## dom61

Bonjour à tous,

Mon petit escargot est toujours parmi nous cela à fait un mois le 27 juin qu'il est dans cet état et ça pète le feu... Hier ce n'était pas trop la forme vu la chaleur je l'arrosais au maximum et là ce matin petite balade dehors et c'est reparti il est de nouveau dans son saladier et est en forme  :Smile:  avec toujours autant de papouille et je lui parle  :Smile:  

Seul question, il se sent mieux dehors que faire ? Je ne sais pas car la coquille n'est pas refaite du tout mais ça a formé une belle couche est dort dans sa coquille ...

Je l'ai surnommé "momo". Oui apparemment il fait tout pour sent sortir  :Smile: 

Bonne journée

----------


## dom61

Bonjour,

Mon petit "momo" est encore parmi nous cela va faire 2 mois le 27 qu'il est dans son état et il mange dort (beaucoup) et se balade je le met parfois dehors.
Dois je le remettre en liberté ? Surtout de cette chaleur ?
Que me conseillez vous ?

Merci beaucoup, bonne journée

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

J'ai trouvé un escargot dans ma poubelle.
C'est pas passé loin que je le mette dans la benne.

Sa coquille me semble bien molle.
Il doit venir de mes légumes.

Mais du coup ce serait risqué de le relâcher déjà si sa coquille n'est pas au top mais en plus avec le froid non ?

J'ai lu pour la farine je vais lui en mettre.
Je verrais pour récupérer des coquilles d'oeuf.

Qu'est ce que je peut lui mettre pour amenager son habitat ?

----------


## domy61

Moi javais sacrifié un saladier en verre ou je changeais la salade tous les jours et je lui mettrais de la Farine mélanger à des coquille dOeuf bien mixé que ça ne le coupe pas jen mettais sur la coquille et sur la salade et je mettrai un petit bouchon avec de leau et je pulvérisais un peu deau sur la salade 

Jespère que ça pourra vous aider et quil sen sortira 

Retenez nous au courant

----------


## titia20090

Il est devenu quoi Momo au fait Domy?

----------


## domy61

Après 3 mois passé à la maison et les chaleurs de lété passées jai décidé de le rendre à sa liberté la coquille était resté pareil mais grâce à la farine et ufs lendroit cassés était devenu aussi dure que la coquille et il pouvait rentrer de nouveau dedans. Il a eus beaucoup dattention des câlins avec ma main sur sa tête, je lui parlais mon chat mettais son nez sur sa tête il adorait. Jai hésitais longtemps avant de le relâcher, une fois le jour J, jétais stressée, triste mais à la fois heureuse quil revive dehors... jai vérifié pendant plus dune semaine là où je lai mis au cas où je le verrai mal en point où alors malheureusement la coquille vide mais non rien retrouvé je pense quune nouvelle vie cest ouverte à lui :-)

----------


## krissou

> J'ai trouvé un escargot dans ma poubelle.
> C'est pas passé loin que je le mette dans la benne.
> Sa coquille me semble bien molle.
> Il doit venir de mes légumes.
> Mais du coup ce serait risqué de le relâcher déjà si sa coquille n'est pas au top mais en plus avec le froid non ?
> J'ai lu pour la farine je vais lui en mettre.
> Je verrais pour récupérer des coquilles d'oeuf.
> 
> Qu'est ce que je peut lui mettre pour amenager son habitat ?


La farine, c'est bien. Tu peux aussi lui mettre un petit morceau de pain rassis.
Pour les coquilles d'oeuf, tu les laisses bien sécher et ensuite tu les piles, par exemple avec un rouleau à patisserie. Tu lui en mets un petit tas dans un coin.
Pour l'aménagement, en ce moment, tu peux lui mettre des feuilles mortes, il ira se cacher dessous, et un petit pot en terre cuite. Ils aiment bien se cacher dedans.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Merci pour vos conseils.
Je ne sais pas s'il est encore en vie ou s'il hiberne.

Il ne bouge plus de l'endroit où il est. Il ne mange pas ce que je lui met.
L'autre jour il y avait un truc un peu sec autour de l'entrée de sa coquille, un peu comme de la bave qui aurait séchée.

----------


## krissou

C'est normal, en période hivernale, les escargots font des pauses mais ils n'hibernent pas vraiment. 
Si tu veux t'assurer qu'il est toujours vivant, tu humidifies la base de sa coquille (là où on dirait qu'il y a de la bave séchée).
C'est important qu'il soit dans un milieu humide, il faut que tu pulvérises un peu d'eau dans son environnement tous les jours. Surtout en hiver, où l'air est sec dans les maisons. Lorsqu'il fait trop sec, l'escargot reste dans sa coquille.

----------


## phacélie

"L'hibernation des escargots"(ça concerne les escargots d'élevage mais c'est intéressant). 

https://www.gireaud.net/hibernation.htm

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Merci. Je vais continuer à lui mettre de l'eau alors.

J'ai bien envie de le ramener chez mes parents où il pourra être bien dans le jardin.
Par contre j'imagine que c'est pas une période pour le relâcher ?

----------


## krissou

Exact, ce n'est jamais l'idéal de relâcher un animal dans la nature en plein hiver.

----------


## zezette épouse X

Je remonte le topic, car j'ai ramené à la maison un escargot avec la coquille cassée.
J'ignore s'il est encore vivant à vrai dire, il ne bouge pas d'un poil malgré le fait que je l'ai aspergé...
Je lui ai mis ce que j'avais de dispo sous la main (avec le confinement, pas évident de se ravitailler) : pomme, pain de mie mouillée, farine. 
Concernant l'hygrométrie, faut-il avoir la main lourde sur les pulvérisations ou il suffit juste d'asperger un peu le terreau une fois par jour ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## krissou

Il faut avoir la main légère pour la pulvérisation sinon il y a risque de moisissures.
Pour vérifier que l'escargot est toujours vivant, voici ma méthode :
Mettre de l'eau tiédie à l'intérieur de la coquille en la tenant à l'envers pendant plusieurs minutes. Ca permet de réhydrater l'escargot qui est parfois en déshydratation avancée (parfois on a l'impression que la coquille est vide tellement l'escargot est sec et rétracté dans le fond). 
Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de faire ce test sur des coquilles d'escargot que je croyais vides et au final, un quart d'heure après, l'escargot était là, bien vivant !

----------


## zezette épouse X

J'ai essayé, mais pas de signe de vie, et il commence à "sentir".
Je pense que malheureusement il était déjà mort quand je l'ai ramassé...
En tout cas merci pour la technique, je le saurai pour la prochaine fois.

----------


## Cécile M

Bonjour jessaye depuis dix jours de sauver deux escargots abîmés lors du nettoyage de ma cour. Le premier navait plus du tout de coquille et nous a quitté hier... le deuxième semble coincé dans sa coquille je ne sais pas quoi faire...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je ne sais pas comment vous envoyer sa photo

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je ne sais pas comment vous envoyer sa photo

----------


## monloulou

Pour ajouter une photo
http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...e_ajouterphoto

----------


## myrtille12

Pour l'escargot coincé dans sa coquille, moi je les immerge dans un verre d'eau. Au bout d'un moment ça les fait sortir, mais moi aussi ça m'est arrivé d'avoir un escargot qui passait plus de 30 minutes au fond de l'eau sans réagir ; on a l'impression qu'ils sont dans un espèce de long sommeil ; il ne faut pas les laisser comme ça, de mon expérience, car sinon, ils oublient de sortir et meurent tout asséchés au fond de leur coquille ; comme s'ils étaient dans le coma, quelque chose comme ça. 
Donc je préconise la noyade (je rigole ! ) jusqu'à ce que l'escargot sorte et se dégourdisse les pattes... euh la patte ou plutôt le pied ; après je lui donnais à manger ; et chaque jour pluie artificielle, réveil et petit déj', jusqu'à ce qu'ils reprennent assez de force pour être relâchés. 
Pour consolider la coquille, ils aiment le pain, les miettes de pain.

----------


## krissou

> on a l'impression qu'ils sont dans un espèce de long sommeil ; il ne faut pas les laisser comme ça, de mon expérience, car sinon, ils oublient de sortir et meurent tout asséchés au fond de leur coquille ; comme s'ils étaient dans le coma, quelque chose comme ça. 
> Donc je préconise la noyade (je rigole ! ) jusqu'à ce que l'escargot sorte et se dégourdisse les pattes....


Tout à fait d'accord. Passé un certain seuil de déshydratation, l'escargot plonge dans une sorte de léthargie, comme une hibernation sans fin et finit par mourir  :Frown: 
Par contre, j'évite de les immerger complètement dans un récipient car ça peut prendre des heures avant que l'escargot se réveille et il peut mourir noyé si on le laisse sans surveillance.
Ca m'est arrivé de poser un escargot à l'envers avec la coquille remplie d'eau et de le retrouver tout ragaillardi le lendemain matin. Apparemment, l'escargot arrive à se retourner par lui même.

PS : oui, ils aiment le pain et aussi les carottes !

----------


## Gayouyelle

Bonjour , 
Un de mes enfants a cassé la coquille d'un escargot. Je l'ai récupéré car sa coquille est vraiment cassée. Il lui reste juste le centre,  Je vois tout ses organes..
Je lui ai mis de la végétation que j'humidifie , des fruits , de la farine et de la coquille d'oeuf pillée. Il mange , il boit et se promène partout dans le saladier . 
As t'il quand même une chance de s'en sortir ? Je sais vraiment pas quoi faire de plus ... besoin d'aide .... 😢

----------


## myrtille12

Pour moi oui, j'en ai sauvé qui étaient dans un état pitoyable. Par contre faut qu’il puisse se positionner tête en bas pour faire une coquille la plus ronde possible. Tiens-nous au courant !

----------


## Gayouyelle

Ok merci ! Je sais pas comment poster une photo ... en attendant je veille sur lui ^^ je tiendrai au courant oui !

----------


## krissou

Pour insérer une photo, quand tu fais "répondre" tu as une bannière qui s'affiche. Tu cliques sur la 3ème icône en partant de la droite.

----------


## Gayouyelle

Voilà , le pauvre loulou que j'essaie de sauver , il lui reste juste l'apex...

----------


## myrtille12

Il faut absolument fermer le saladier par une assiette, il faut qu'il se positionne tête en bas, sinon impossible pour lui de reformer sa coquille ; il le fera naturellement, mais il faut qu'il en ait la possibilité. 

Sinon je le trouve vigoureux, je suis assez confiante, après c'est sûr c'est l'épreuve de sa vie, mais il est entre de bonnes mains  ::

----------


## Gayouyelle

Ok du coup je l'ai mis dans un aquarium que je ferme. Merci pour ces conseils !

----------


## krissou

Vu qu'il n'a plus du tout de coquille, ça ne va pas être évident. Il faut qu'il soit toujours humidifié car si sa peau sèche, ses poumons ne pourront plus fonctionner.

----------


## Gayouyelle

Des nouvelles de nono l'escargot ( on lui a donné un petit nom )
Bon j4 depuis qu'il a perdu sa coquille.. j'ai l'impression qu'il a commencé a régénérer sa coquille ? Sinon ça va il mange un peu , boit et a des selles... affaire à suivre.. 
Photo : le 1er jour et aujourd'hui.

----------


## myrtille12

La photo du premier jour c'est là où il mange les fruits ?

----------


## Gayouyelle

Non c'est l'autre sur la première il ne lui reste que l'apex. Sur la deuxième ou il mange les fruits c'était hier , j'ai l'impression qu'une espèce de croûte commence à se former autour de l'apex... Après je sais pas, c'est peut-être pas ça du tout !

----------


## myrtille12

Sur la photo c'est pas flagrant, mais chaque jour de gagné est un grand pas. Surtout qu'il ait la possibilité d'arrondir sa coquille tête en bas, et qu'il soit humidifié chaque jour, après il semble quand même à l'aise les yeux qui pointent vers le photographe, c'est un petit coquin !

----------


## Gayouyelle

Bonjour , il n'a pas survécu je l'ai trouvé mort ce matin...  merci quand même pour vos conseils !
Bonne journée

----------


## myrtille12

::

----------


## krissou

Gayouyelle, je n'ai pas voulu te décourager mais un escargot sans coquille ne peut pas survivre bien longtemps. C'est un peu comme si nous, on nous enlevait la peau  :Frown:

----------


## Gayouyelle

Oui je pensais bien

----------


## raiana

Bonjour,
Hier soir j'ai trouvé un minuscule escargot collé à une pêche. Tout sec, il m'a paru sans vie. Après l'avoir aspergé d'eau, il est sorti de sa coquille.
Aujourd'hui, en lavant un chou fleur, je tombe sur une petite limace, bien en vie.
Et voilà, je me retrouve avec ces deux compagnons, un bébé escargot de 5 mm à peine et une limace de 2 cm maximum.
Je ne connais rien aux escargots et limaces.
Ils ont été déracinés de leur milieu naturel et je voudrais qu'ils survivent quelque part.
Ils ont passé la journée dans un récipient dans lequel j'ai mis, au hasard, un peu de terre, un fond d'eau, de la salade, de la fraise écrasée, du chou-fleur. L'escargot avait l'air de bien apprécier la fraise écrasée. Il s'est installé dessus et il s'est bien servi. Ensuite, il s'est promené dans le récipient, en pleine forme, et là il dort sur une feuille de salade. 
La limace s'est promenée, elle s'est même approchée de l'escargot puis est repartie continuer son tour. Là elle dort également.
Pour la suite, que faire? J'habite Paris, il y a un parc près de chez moi. Dois-je les relâcher dans le parc tout de suite? Dois-je les relâcher ailleurs? Dois-je les garder un moment chez moi pour les nourrir? Ensemble? Séparément? J'ai lu que les escargots aimaient être à plusieurs, et qu'il ne fallait pas les garder avec des limaces dans un même habitat. Je n'ai pas tiré les bons numéros! 
Si quelqu'un a des conseils à me donner, cela me serait utile. Le fait qu'ils soient considérés comme nuisibles ne me concerne pas, je voudrais juste qu'ils poursuivent tranquillement leur petite vie dans de bonnes conditions. Merci!

----------


## krissou

Bonjour Raiana,
Je pense qu'il faudrait leur trouver un coin de verdure, à l'ombre, avec des feuilles tendres à croquer. Près d'un mur avec du lierre, c'est l'idéal. 
Si tu habites près d'un parc, il faut voir s'il y a un petit coin sauvage qui n'est pas ratiboisé régulièrement par les jardiniers de la ville. L'idéal est de repérer un endroit où se cachent déjà des escargots (souvent au pied des grands touffes de végétation).
Tu peux les relâcher ensemble et chacun fera son chemin comme bon lui semble.
Ceci dit, vu que nous sommes en été et qu'il fait très chaud, les chances de survie de tes protégés en milieu naturel sont assez faibles, hélas.

----------


## raiana

Bonjour Krissou,
Merci pour tes conseils. 
Il m'arrive régulièrement de trouver limaces et escargots dans les légumes et de les déposer dans un coin tranquille du parc, enfin, le plus tranquille possible puisqu'il est fréquenté en journée. Et les pigeons rôdent.
Cette fois-ci, l'escargot étant vraiment petit, j'ai préféré demander conseil. 
Je pense hélas qu'il n'a pas survécu. Il allait bien, ensuite il est rentré dans sa coquille pendant plus d'une douzaine d'heures et n'en est plus ressorti, même lorsque je l'ai aspergé d'eau. 
Soit je m'en suis mal occupée soit ses chances de survie étaient déjà faibles. 
Je les ai quand même déposés tous les deux dans le parc ce soir, au cas où...
Pas de mur avec du lierre dans les environs mais pour les prochaines fois, je m'efforcerai de trouver un environnement plus conforme à ta description. Encore merci.

----------


## RedSiana

Bonjour, je viens de tomber sur votre super forum en cherchant si je pouvais sauver un escargot... En effet ce matin en ouvrant un volet cela a fait tomber un escargot qui y était accroché, il est tombé sur le rebord de la fenêtre puis dans l'herbe... Il a un gros morceau de coquille cassée (c'est aussi un très gros escargot), près du centre malheureusement, on voit le bout d'un de ses organes. J'aimerais tant le sauver car en plus de m'en vouloir de l'avoir fait tomber et de ne pas supporter de tuer la moindre petit bête, mon fils s'était attaché à cet escargot, oui oui... Il l'avait trouvé en promenade et l'avait ramené dans notre jardin, il lui ramène des choses à manger, discute avec lui... 
Est-ce que cela sert à quelque chose de sauver le sauvetage avec coquilles d'oeufs et farine comme je l'ai lu ou bien est-ce peine perdue ? ☹️

----------


## krissou

Bonjour Redsiana, pouvez vous faire une photo où l'on voit l'endroit où est cassée la coquille ?

En attendant, il faudrait protéger la zone qui est découverte avec un petit morceau de film alimentaire que vous faites adhérer en l'humidifiant ou en l'humectant avec un peu de blanc d'oeuf.

Si vous avez la patience, l'idéal est de prélever une bande de la pellicule blanche qui est à l'intérieur des coquilles d'oeufs et de l'enrouler autour de la coquille de l'escargot de façon à recouvrir l'endroit dénudé. Ca adhère très bien avec un peu de blanc d'oeuf.

Il ne faut surtout pas que la partie dénudée reste à l'air libre.

----------


## Nina22

Bonjour j'ai récupéré un escargot dans un sale état avec une grande partie de la coquille cassée. Je l'ai mis dans une boîte avec de la nourriture il a l'air vigoureux les antennes dehors, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire de plus

----------


## krissou

Nina22, ses chances de survie dépendent surtout de l'état de la coquille, enfin ce qu'il en reste. Est-ce possible de faire une photo ?

----------


## PollyPeachum

> Gayouyelle, je n'ai pas voulu te décourager mais un escargot sans coquille ne peut pas survivre bien longtemps. C'est un peu comme si nous, on nous enlevait la peau


Bonjour à toutes (il y a bien des "tous" par ci, par là, mais c'est quand même majoritairement des "toutes" donc Bonjour à toutes !!)
Me voici la énième à avoir besoin de conseils pour un pauvre escargot dont la coquille a été tellement brisée qu'il n'en reste quasiment plus rien.
Je viens de lire (avec des pauses !) vos 32 pages d'échanges avec les sauvetages, les espoirs, les pertes déplorées et essentiellement votre grande humanité à toutes qui réchauffe le coeur !

Je ne pars donc pas complètement de zéro et j'ai bien lu et relu que, sans coquille, ce pauvre petit a peu de chances de survivre. Mais j'ai lu aussi "Tant qu'il n'est pas mort, il y a de l'espoir" alors je vais essayer, comme vous l'avez fait aussi.

Voici mes quelques questions :

1) il reste un petit bout de coquille attaché à lui mais, pour éviter de le manipuler compte tenu de sa grande fragilité, j'ai humidifié une grosse coquille vide que j'avais conservée et je l'ai délicatement déposé dedans (juste au bord en fait). Impossible de reconstituer quoi que ce soit, la coquille est trop brisée : est-ce une bonne idée de recouvrir quand même son petit corps avec les morceaux de sa coquille ? Si oui, dois-je parsemer dessus le mélange farine/coquilles finement pilées ? Et si encore oui : est-ce que cet "emplâtre" ne risque pas de tomber sur son corps et de le dessécher ?

2) Je l'ai installé dans un contenant ovale en silicone : est-ce une erreur ? (il y a un couvercle en silicone aussi mais je ne ferme pas bien sûr. Je laisse ouvert avec une petite branche de 12 cm de long environ que je plante en biais et je recouvre le tout d'une gaze que j'humidifie régulièrement. Mais je lis partout qu'il faut mettre de la terre qu'on garde un peu humide. J'ai fait mais... à quoi sert la terre ? Si il va dessus, il ne va pas pouvoir glisser, si ??

3) Remarquez, ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas car (et c'est le sens de ma dernière question) : depuis hier, il ne bouge pas du tout. J'ai bien lu -surtout dans les derniers posts de ces deux dernières pages- qu'il est question de les mouiller plus ou moins abondamment jusqu'à ce qu'ils bougent un peu mais comment je fais avec lui qui n'a quasiment plus de coquille du tout ?

Depuis hier soir, il est dans le bord de cette coquille, partiellement recouvert des morceaux de sa coquille en miettes, saupoudré de farine/coquilles pilées, le tout retourné sur une feuille de laitue que j'humidifie régulièrement. Tout près de lui, un morceau de tomate, une coupelle farine/coquille et ce soir je vais ajouter un peu de pain trempé dans de l'eau. Mais s'il ne bouge pas que dois-je faire ? Dois-je essayer de "vérifier" qu'il est toujours vivant ou au contraire lui fiche la paix pendant qu'il récupère ?

(j'ai bien lu aussi les conseils de "tête en bas" mais nous n'en sommes malheureusement pas là... ;-(

Pardon de ce long message et Merci par avance pour vos conseils...

----------


## krissou

Polly, ne t'excuse pas pour ton long message, c'est au contraire une bonne chose de nous exposer tous les détails relatifs à ce petit rescapé.

Effectivement, vu qu'il ne bouge pas depuis la veille, la première chose à faire est de vérifier s'il est vivant. Tu appuies légèrement sur son cou et tu sens si c'est dur ou pas. S'il est vivant, c'est mou. Tu peux aussi voir si ses antennes sont figées et restent toujours dans la même position, là c'est qu'il est mort.

S'il est vivant, il faut recouvrir un maximum la partie dénudée, donc le poser dans une grande coquille est bon, mais il ne faut pas le recouvrir de coquilles broyées ni de farine. Tu peux plutot recouvrir les endroits nus avec de la peau blanche de coquille d'oeuf (la pellicule qui tapisse l'interieur de la coquille d'oeuf en fait)
S'il reste des parties découvertes, il faut que ça reste humide, par vaporisation c'est pas mal
Pour le moment, ne pas mettre de terre, mais tu le poses sur des végétaux comme des feuilles d'arbres

----------


## PollyPeachum

Oh Krissou, merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu. Ca me soulage d'être un peu accompagnée parce que je ne sais plus quoi faire.

S'il était mort, il continuerait à produire du mucus ? 
Là, je l'ai bougé (pour le nettoyer en vaporisant de loin d'eau tiède, changer les feuilles de salade, enlever le mélange oeuf/farine et la terre humide) et en le posant sur une nouvelle feuille de laitue je vois rapidement une production de mucus sous lui.
En revanche c'est malheureusement tout ce qu'il y a à voir : le cou ne me parait ni dur ni mou, et je ne vois aucune antenne, je ne vois même pas de tête ! Et pourtant, lorsque je l'ai ramassé il "courait" sur ma main et là j'avais vu nettement sa tête et ses antennes.

J'ai essayé de te faire des photos :

Tu le vois, le mucus, là ?

Le même de profil :

Tu comprends ce que je veux dire quand je dis qu'on ne voit pas ses antennes ni même sa tête ??

Je l'ai recouvert de la pellicule blanche d'un oeuf, comme tu m'as dit. C'est comme ça qu'il faut la poser sur lui ?


Et par dessus j'ai reposé doucement la grosse coquille vide :

Est-ce qu'elle ne va pas peser trop lourd sur son corps sans protection ?

Juste pour info je poste aussi la coquille en mille morceaux. Je n'avais pas remarqué à quelle point elle était fine, presque transparente. Ce doit être un tout jeune petit gars. Pourvu qu'il ne meure pas !!! 


(pardon, pour une raison que je ne comprends pas, les miniatures semblent ne pas être droites ! Sur mon ordi les photos sont pourtant dans le bon sens, j'espère que vous arriverez à tout bien voir....)

Merci mille fois pour l'aide, les conseils et la présence  ::

----------


## Kyt's

La coquille vide posée dessus doit être très ponctuelle. Il faut qu’il refasse la sienne. C’est comme nous, on enlève le pansement pour la nuit pour que ça ne macère pas et que ça cicatrise.

----------


## PollyPeachum

Merci Kyt's.
D'accord pour ponctuelle, cette coquille, mais plus précisément ? Je la pose quelques heures par jour ? La nuit et pas le jour ? (ou l'inverse) C'est avec la petite peau de l'oeuf qu'il a une chance de refaire sa coquille ?
Et cette petite peau d'oeuf, une fois qu'elle est posée, je n'y touche plus ?

----------


## krissou

Polly, merci pour les photos (ne t'en fais pas, elles apparaissent toujours de travers sur le site !). 
Vu sa position figée, antennes rentrées, je crains qu'il soit mort. Mais comme il produit du mucus, c'est plutôt signe de vie (ils en produisent beaucoup en cas de stress).

Pour la peau d'oeuf, c'est très bien comme tu as fait (normalement, il faut enrubanner tout le tour pour faire comme une coquille souple mais ça risque de trop le stresser donc pour le moment il vaut mieux laisser comme tu as fait).

La grosse coquille tu peux la laisser, ça évite le déssèchement des endroits que tu n'as pas pu recouvrir. Une coquille est légère, ça ne pose pas de souci de poids.

----------


## krissou

> La coquille vide posée dessus doit être très ponctuelle. Il faut quil refasse la sienne. Cest comme nous, on enlève le pansement pour la nuit pour que ça ne macère pas et que ça cicatrise.


La coquille est si grosse qu'elle n'empechera pas qu'il refasse sa coquille dessous. 

Ce n'est pas comme un pansement pour nous. Il ne faut pas l'enlever la nuit (d'ailleurs on n'enlève plus les pansements la nuit même pour nous. Maintenant, ils sont au contraire occlusifs et hydrophiles. Ca cicatrise mieux en évitant le déssèchement de la peau).

Il faut toujours que le corps de l'escargot reste recouvert car le moindre déssèchement est fatal pour lui. Son corps doit rester tout le temps en milieu humide.
Sa coquille c'est l'équivalent de notre peau. En attendant qu'il la refasse, il lui faut donc en permanence une protection de substitution.

----------


## PollyPeachum

Merci Krissou, merci Kit's pour votre soutien et vos conseils  :: 
Il n'a pas bougé d'un millimètre depuis hier soir et je crains bien en effet qu'il soit mort, pauvre petit bonhomme.

En attendant d'en être tout à fait sûre, que puis-je faire pour lui ? J'ai bien compris tes messages Krissou, donc je laisse la coquille et la peau de l'oeuf comme elles sont. 
Je le manipule le moins possible et je l'humidifie presque toutes les heures en vapo doucement à l'eau tiède mais c'est tout ? Il est posé sur une feuille de salade qui va finir par s'abimer mais tant qu'elle est en bon état je n'y touche pas et j'ajoute 2 fois par jour un petit morceau de salade fraîche. J'avais mis de la tomate hier mais ça ne l'avait pas davantage fait bouger. Est-ce que je dois faire autre chose ?

Je me demande ça depuis le début : lorsqu'ils ont tout à fait perdu leur coquille, vous dites un peu partout sur le topic qu'il est presque certain qu'on ne pourra pas les sauver. Du coup, nos tentatives ne sont-elles pas cruelles ? Est-ce qu'on ne les regarde pas mourir à petit feu ? Apparemment cela peut prendre plusieurs jours... Que sait-on de leur souffrance durant cette agonie ? 
Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus charitable d'abréger leur souffrance ?
Je dis bien "lorsqu'ils n'ont plus du tout de coquille et que les tentatives semblent démontrer qu'ils n'en réchappent jamais" hein. Pas lorsqu'ils sont même très abîmés et qu'on peut encore tenter des choses... 
Mais dans les 33 pages du topic je me demande si je n'ai pas lu un sauvetage d'un sans coquille... Je ne me souviens plus bien.
Enfin bref, je me pose probablement les mêmes questions que celles que vous vous posez sur la souffrance animale et il est clair que, sur ce topic comme sur tous les autres de Rescue, c'est ce que nous voulons moins que tout au monde !

----------


## krissou

Ce n'est pas évident de dire qu un escargot sans coquille n'en réchappera pas. Nous n'avons pas eu assez de cas sur ce topic pour tirer des conclusions aussi conséquentes.
A titre personnel, tout ce que je sais c'est que j'avais réussi à sauver un escargot dont il restait juste le sommet de la coquille avec la technique de la peau d'oeuf.
Malheureusement on trouve peu d'infos sur le net car les escargots n'intéressent pas grand monde, même parmi les protecteurs des animaux (y compris sur ce forum où ce topic n'est pas très consulté quand on voit le peu de réponses).
En ce qui concerne ton escargot, j'ai bien peur qu'il soit mort. Sa position figée, avec les antennes rentrées laisse peu de doute, hélas.

----------


## PollyPeachum

Tu as malheureusement probablement raison sur tous les points Krissou : les escargots n'intéressent pas grand monde et j'ai bien peur que mon petit protégé soit mort. 
Mais tant que ce n'est pas absolument certain, je vais continuer à me battre pour lui, à me donner un peu de mal pour lui, à lui dire que sa petite vie n'est pas aussi tout à fait rien que le monde veut le lui faire croire et qu'il y a des ami(e)s pour qui il compte. 
Qu'il soit là ou ailleurs, la tendresse et l'empathie ça compte et ça peut redonner du courage quand on en a plus. 
Ce petit escargot je l'aime autant que j'aime mon chat parce que je ne fais pas de hiérarchie dans l'amour que je porte aux animaux et si on me disait qu'il faut faire quelque chose de difficile pour sauver ce petit escargot, je le ferais sans hésiter.
Malheureusement, je suis là, impuissante.
Mais ce topic m'aura appris bien des choses et la prochaine fois que j'aurai à sauver un petit abimé, je saurai quoi faire et mieux et plus vite, j'espère !

----------


## krissou

En tous les cas, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a des personnes comme toi, qui ont de la compassion pour toutes les espèces d'animaux, même celles que certains considèrent comme insignifiantes voire nuisibles.
Je suis comme toi, je ne baisse pas les bras et j'attends toujours d'avoir la certitude qu'un escargot est mort avant d'abandonner.
Pour le tien, je pense qu'il est mort quasi immédiatement après avoir eu la coquille brisée. C'est sa position qui me fait dire ça car on voit qu'il n'a pas eu le temps de se rétracter et est resté dans une position inachevée (les antennes rentrent en premier puis le corps se rétracte. Là il n'a pas terminé le mouvement).
Je suis toujours triste de les voir comme ça.

----------


## PollyPeachum

Bonjour Krissou, à moi ça m'a fait du bien de trouver une âme compatissante comme la tienne qui ne pense pas en effet que c'est se donner beaucoup de mal pour "pas grand chose" !!
Je sauve tout ce que je peux sauver (et surtout "ce que je sais sauver" ;-) si je pouvais recommencer ma vie, je serais vétérinaire)
Je sauve les moucherons qui tombent dans l'eau du chat, les mouches prisonnières de quelque chose, les pigeons trouvés malades ou mal en point dans la rue (merci à la divine Renate de la SPOV de Gentilly !!), je sauve même les mites, c'est couillon hein ? Quand je peux, au lieu de les claquer en plein vol, j'attends qu'elles se posent, je capture avec petit verre et couvercle en carton et zou, je raccompagne à la frontière, c'est à dire dehors !! Je ramasse aussi les verres de terre sous les coupelles !! ;-))) Souvent je fais des prières pour que ne me tombe pas un chat ou un chien éclopé sous les yeux, parce que je suis absolument incapable de ne pas m'en occuper et en même temps je ne peux pas passer ma vie à ça (bien que je sache qu'il le faudrait parce que tant de détresses, c'est juste à sangloter !!)

Bref, tu avais raison, ce petit escargot était vraiment mort de chez mort : quatre jours sans bouger, d'un millimètre, il y a un moment où il faut accepter l'évidence !
J'ai entouré son petit corps nu dans une feuille de salade et je l'ai enterré au pied de l'érable qui est sur mon balcon.
Je te remercie pour toute ton aide, ta gentillesse, tes conseils et ton soutien, Krissou  :: 

Si je peux me permettre, j'ai lu au fil des 33 pages que plusieurs personnes demandaient un récap de ce qu'il faut faire.
C'est vrai qu'à part des givrées comme nous, peu de personnes prendront la peine de lire les 33 pages (et plus car j'espère que ça va continuer)
Ce serait vraiment bien qu'au tout début du topic on fasse un genre de tuto très clair de ce qu'il faut faire et ne pas faire. Et bien différencier les soins en cas de coquille un peu brisée (apex intact) ou beaucoup brisée (avec et sans apex intact)
Je veux bien le faire mais j'aurais vraiment besoin de ton aide pour ne pas écrire n'importe quoi.
Tu veux qu'on s'y mette ??

----------


## krissou

C'est vrai que ce serait bien de faire un petit topo "escargot coquille cassée : que faire ?"
Par contre, on ne peut pas faire d'insertion au début du topic. Il faut en créer un, dédié à ce sujet. 
Ce qu'il nous faudrait ce sont aussi des photos illustratives. 
Mais ton idée est bonne et on peut y travailler, effectivement !

----------


## PollyPeachum

> C'est vrai que ce serait bien de faire un petit topo "escargot coquille cassée : que faire ?"
> Par contre, on ne peut pas faire d'insertion au début du topic. Il faut en créer un, dédié à ce sujet. 
> Ce qu'il nous faudrait ce sont aussi des photos illustratives. 
> Mais ton idée est bonne et on peut y travailler, effectivement !


Eh bien dédions !! ;-))
Quant aux photos, on en a plein le topic, non ?
Au pire, si elles ne sont pas les meilleures, on peut commencer avec et, au fur et à mesure, on remplacera quand on aura mieux.
Si tu veux, je te donne mon adresse mail en MP et on commence ?

----------


## krissou

Tu sais, rescue c'est un forum conçu pour des échanges entre membres, ce n'est pas l'idéal pour faire évoluer un tuto.
Pour les photos, on ne peut pas récupérer celles des uns et des autres, ni les remplacer par la suite.
Mais on peut ouvrir une discussion et donner des infos de base (enfin celles que je connais) et surtout les erreurs à ne pas commettre. 
ok, contacte moi par MP.

D'ailleurs, j'ai finalement compris pourquoi tu parlais de mettre de la farine avec de la coquille d'oeuf. J'ai vu qu'on trouvait cette méthode sur certains sites mais c'est très mal expliqué. 
En fait, l'idée c'est de faire une espèce de pâte en mélangeant de la farine et de la poudre de coquille. Ce n'est pas précisé mais il faut réduire la coquille en poudre toute fine (aussi fine que la farine) et on ne peut vraiment pas faire ça avec un simple mortier. Je ne vois pas avec quoi on peut le faire, d'ailleurs. 
Donc surtout pas de coquilles, même finement broyées parce que ça pique la chair de l'escargot (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on les utilise comme répulsif dans les jardins).

----------


## nate9595

Oui une coquille peut se réparer ; pour "sauver" l'escargot essayer de consolider la coquille cassée avec du scotch en mettant des petites bandes comme pour un strapping d'entorse. Pour faciliter la calcification penser à mettre des coquilles d'ufs dans le terrarium (les escargots viendront les brouter) ou mettre une terre très calcaire ou bien encore répandre de la chaux pour qu'ils puissent l'ingurgiter. C'est la "peau" du limaçon (partie de l'escargot qui est à l'intérieur de la coquille) qui fabrique la coquille, comme la nôtre fabrique des poils ou celle des oiseaux des plumes.

----------

